# Tits or ass?



## shallnotbenamed

Tits!

Don't say "face".


----------



## OneMind

Titties! Jiggly little funbags.


----------



## SoulScream

Aesthetically I like them equally but I prefer to play with them boobies. As @OneMind said they are jiggly funbags :tongue:


----------



## shallnotbenamed

I think @DarkBarlow is the only INTP who'd prefer ass over tits.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

Aayyyuusss


----------



## Bunny

I just had to post here, I needed to witness such a profound thread.

I'm only kidding  carry-on INTPs.


----------



## ENTPlayful1uk

Definitely tits, not just big ones but all shapes and sizes lol.


----------



## AK2

Bewbs are the beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeest.


----------



## sink




----------



## Wellsy




----------



## JTHearts

that is very inappropriate


----------



## Krokottas

FINALLY!
An INTP thread I'm not afraid to comment in!

Buttocks, please.


----------



## skycloud86

Brains.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

This is how I know I'm not an INTP. I like men, not for any of their parts, but for their flat chests. I've noticed pretty much all INTPs are attracted to women (regardless of their own gender) or are asexual. I'm asexual, but I'm just more attracted to (effeminate) men.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

Ass. I can rest on it, it stabilizes the upper body enabling me to run, and it provides a means for me to get rid of waste products.

I don't get all the people in here preferring breasts. Honestly, it's not as practical.


----------



## akiyama

Obviously tits, but i prefer a balance of the two. Medium tits and medium ass are better than perfect tits and no ass, or perfect ass and no tits.


----------



## Reynir

*remains viewing topic grow whilst pondering in silence*


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Tetsuo Shima said:


> This is how I know I'm not an INTP. I like men, not for any of their parts, but for their flat chests. I've noticed pretty much all INTPs are attracted to women (regardless of their own gender) or are asexual. I'm asexual, but I'm just more attracted to (effeminate) men.


You know you're not an INTP and an INFP if you have introverted feeling "Hmm, we really connect!" primarily, and extroverted thinking "why is he too lazy to vote?" as an inferior function.

It has nothing to do with who likes tits and ass. Two INFP girls I know are superficial, overly dramatic and not half as sincere as an INTP girl I know.

"I've noticed pretty much all INTPs are attracted to women (regardless of their own gender) or are asexual."
WTF? Why would straight female or gay male INTPs be attracted to women?


----------



## Bunny

I find this thread to be in good fun, I'm a straight female and I don't find it offensive.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

skycloud86 said:


> Brains.


I agree, nothing beats sticking your dick in a good brain and fucking it.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Deadmanrising said:


> By that logic, ass is for the toilet. What do you do, squeeze shit out of it?


Well yeah, being shat upon can be arousing, neither heard the same fetish for drinking breast milk.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> Alright, Miss Triple Nipple- I mean DMR.


This is the first time someone called me DMR on here <3
Generally my other online friends do it but nobody here. I won't forget dis.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Well yeah, being shat upon can be arousing, neither heard the same fetish for drinking breast milk.


Because women aren't always milking lol. You'd be surprised at how many husbands want to deprive their children of nourishment for their sick fantasies.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Well yeah, being shat upon can be arousing, neither heard the same fetish for drinking breast milk.


I've heard the same fetish for both actually, but for the latter I believe it's called 'Infantilism'; It can also imply drinking breast milk as part of that fetish.


----------



## Polymaniac

I refuse to conform to your binaries! I will make a new appendage! I will call it, uh, uh, the, uh, the diaphragm! The diaphragm, yes, the diaphragm. 

And together, the diaphragm and I will rule the world! We will transcend these petty concerns and establish a new society, unfettered by the quandaries of the past! We will bear the torch of justice through the darkness of, of, of not-seeing! 

Yes, yes, the Darkness of Not-Seeing. That's good.

So you have your laugh. Just know that I'll have -- _the last laugh_​! Muahahahaha!


----------



## akiyama

Wytch said:


> I find this thread to be in good fun, I'm a straight female and I don't find it offensive.


Seriously in 2015 there are people out there who would find this thread offensive?

By the way, i like your signature.


----------



## Bunny

akiyama said:


> Seriously in 2015 there are people out there who would find this thread offensive?
> 
> By the way, i like your signature.


Well, yes considering someone said it was on this thread.

& Thanks


----------



## akiyama

Deadmanrising said:


> By that logic, ass is for the toilet. What do you do, squeeze shit out of it?


I was about to reply to him in the same way, then i remembered that probably someone in 7 pages would have already done that so i went checking and... great!


----------



## akiyama

Wytch said:


> Well, yes considering someone said it was on this thread.
> 
> & Thanks


But was that a real person or just an AI? Because it couldn't be a real person, right?


----------



## Bunny

akiyama said:


> But was that a real person or just an AI? Because it couldn't be a real person, right?


That is difficult to answer, there are some human beings still out there who may feel this way.

I suppose an AI would be more likely to say such a thing, their voice programming can be limited.


----------



## DudeGuy

First) I am glad this thread received so much attention. Good work @_Deadmanrising_

Second) I am disappointed that no one has yet to use the image below.










Third) read the _Biography_ and _Interests_ on my PerC _About Me _tab to get my answer.

Third and a half) The previous item was a lie, I choose tits.

Fourth) The previous item and a half are lies.

Fifth) I like ankles and toes.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DudeGuy said:


> First, I am glad this thread received so much attention. Good work @_Deadmanrising_
> 
> Second, I am disappointed that no one has yet to use the image below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third, read the _Biography_ and _Interests_ on my PerC _About Me _tab to get my answer.
> 
> Fourth, This item and the previous item are lies.
> 
> Fifth, I like ankles and toes.


I honestly thought it would get like 5 replies. And "why not both" is something ENTPs generally say... which isn't a valid point and annoys me. :frustrating:

But I think we should provide logical points to back our claim up to stay loyal to the INTP forum. Also don't go overboard because I don't want to get banned for being polarizing again.

For example;
-Ass smells/can smell. Titties are tidy(sweat excluded). 
-Asses are for shitting. Titties are for milking. 
-Even dudes have asses... albeit some dudes have titties too...
-Titties have nipples. It's naughtier. 
-You could think "that's a good ass" without seeing the person's face and it could be a dude.


----------



## MoltenHorse

skycloud86 said:


> Brains.











Yes please.


----------



## nicoloco90

aw, i was just picking up an interest in INTPs, and then I see this thread  ... just terrible.

well, ok, boobs tho <3 
but dat ass :3 ... ugh, i need you both.


----------



## yen2288

I'm mostly just feeling like I hit the lottery with an ENFJ that has both. Plus brains. Plus everything that makes ENFJs caring. Plus virtually all interests and hobbies in common with me.



I would have deemed it impossible not all that long ago.


----------



## maust

akiyama said:


> But was that a real person or just an AI? Because it couldn't be a real person, right?


*smirks* hi. I'm open to discussion, but so far, nobody's wanted to clarify why this isn't objectifying. My comment was more an observation than any personal offense.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

just came here because the contrast between this question and the forum being an intp forum amazed me
how often do intp's get laid anyways?


----------



## rambleonrose

Eska said:


> Could you elaborate on why you find it to be "very inappropriate"?


I think comments such as this are why most would find this inappropriate to discuss. At least, why one might be offended by the topic.



Deadmanrising said:


> The tits say "come hither and motorboat us!" They're perfectly built sex machines!





DarkBarlow said:


> They're like bobbleheads on your dashboard: They may be fun to watch but add nothing when it comes to vehicle performance.
> 
> This is why both are referred to as wobblers.


For further clarification I am referring to the sexualization of the female body. Discussing this is much like beating a dead horse, the same arguments/points remain, yet some people can not grasp the effect this sort of culture has on a young girl growing up and how she views and perceives not only herself but the rest of society and how they view her. I saw that someone mentioned how men face their own dealings with society's expectations or discriminations with males, this is not a relevant counter argument, in my most honest opinion. Neither are right, and both have negative ramifications on the psyche, but both are different forms that should be examined for what they are and perhaps maybe not in a manner that is only comparing and justifying the other. 



Eska said:


> Why should people not be talking about "this kind of thing"?


Personally, I believe that people should be able to talk about whatever they wish to. I was particularly amused, as others were I'm sure, that this thread is in the INTP forum. I think it is one thing to be having an actual discussion on these preferences, but having a thread of a bunch of men (and some females and such) calling out, "Tits/boooooobs/tittaaaaays" and "dat booty," delivers an entirely different message, one that has the potential to be incredibly offensive to some. Freedom of speech is the ability to speak whatever one wishes to share, so yeah know, we all have the ability to simply not look at this thread. When I see threads like this or real life situations, I tend to shrug and go "huh" to myself and make a mental note of the discussions, the people involved, and what they say and how they do. It can reveal some interesting qualities in a person.


----------



## lightbox

So I guess this is only for straight men because for (straight) women it's kind of a non-choice.









Although some people of course have interesting taste...


----------



## shallnotbenamed

anony231 said:


> just came here because the contrast between this question and the forum being an intp forum amazed me
> how often do intp's get laid anyways?


Main reason behind me making this thread. We get so many "How happy are you?" and "What is the ultimate truth?" blah blah and most of them beat a dead horse just for the sake of it.

I get laid sometimes, but I'm sure INTPs in general get laid much lesser than a lot of other types.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

maust said:


> I like being proven wrong, so I was looking for an interesting discussion on the topic. I didn't find one. *discouraged*


You came in thinking you'd be proven wrong, and time/destiny/fate/the world/God proved you wrong. Does that help?


----------



## IDontThinkSo

rambleonrose said:


> Uh, I don't remember ever being taught feminism other then suffrage movements and such, the rest I learned on my own. And it's history... So, did I miss out on something in my education or is this a new subject being funded and taught in public schools? *trying to see what substance your point has*
> 
> I don't think many of the posters in this thread are intending to be hurtful necessarily, and to have a "so what?" sort of attitude leads me to think your indifference of your own actions effecting or having the potential to effect another human is part of your own intention, whatever that may be.
> 
> I think that it is bogus that anytime anyone from any gender defends or shares a female POV that they don't agree with on matters that involve the female gender someone pulls the "Feminism Sucks and Is Ruining the World" card, attempting to discredit any value the other person was trying to share or express.


Teaching feminisms is not education. Teaching justice, non-aggression, is education. You assume too many things to understand what I say.


----------



## maust

Deadmanrising said:


> You came in thinking you'd be proven wrong, and time/destiny/fate/the world/God proved you wrong. Does that help?


I'm atheist, so not exactly. Not sure what your point was, sorry. 



anony231 said:


> That comment screamed ENTJ:shocked:


The transformation is complete. I have become my stereotype. I will soon ascend to the heavens to rule the earth from above.



IDontThinkSo said:


> Teaching feminisms is not education. Teaching justice, non-aggression, is education. You assume too many things to understand what I say.


She's making assumptions because you don't make much sense, to be honest.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Deadmanrising said:


> Being too ugly just rules you out for the most part. Sadly, MBTI, Enneagram etc can't save you from that.
> I think you have to judge the Enneagram, so/sp/sx and how it's processed.
> 
> 
> You'll get a PM from me one of these days..


Money can save you if you're male $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
btw I hope that no one takes the slut joke seriously


----------



## septic tank

What, why are there paragraphs on this thread? Oh yeah, it's the INTP forum...

I like cocks... see OP, I didn't say face.


Also,










what the flying fuck, really? Talk about lurking.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

anony231 said:


> Money can save you if you're male $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> btw I hope that no one takes the slut joke seriously


Lol that's the best line, I'm sure every ugly guy has a couple million dollars lying around- or the potential to make them.

I was kidding about the PM too............
....................:crying:


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Nabbit said:


> What, why are there paragraphs on this thread? Oh yeah, it's the INTP forum...
> I like cocks... see OP, I didn't say face.


Someone beat you to it.




> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the flying fuck, really? Talk about lurking.


Hash tag INTP.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Deadmanrising said:


> Lol that's the best line, I'm sure every ugly guy has a couple million dollars lying around- or the potential to make them.
> 
> I was kidding about the PM too............
> ....................


For the poor fellas that neither have looks nor cash, wanking is always a free option


----------



## rambleonrose

IDontThinkSo said:


> Teaching feminisms is not education. Teaching justice, non-aggression, is education. You assume too many things to understand what I say.


Did you read what I wrote? You seem so fast to cast a finger at me. Are you aware of the assumptions that you have made when corresponding to members in this thread or the ones you have made while responding to me? 

I gather from this last response of yours that you are not open to a conversation with opinions that vary from yours, especially with me for some reason that you've justified to yourself is my guess. 

So on that note, g'day sir. *tips hat*


----------



## IDontThinkSo

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> Well.. in general we try not to hurt others because we don't want to be hurt ourselves.. can I reach you on this?
> 
> Aggression isn't the sole parameter of this discussion. Whether someone is hurt or not is determined from within and no one can thus set outside standards about what creates an offence or not. The problem that I address in my previous post is that a thread like this (and I emphasize) _could_ passively give bad beliefs about the body to women. Feminism can actually be a good counter-weight to such beliefs.


No. This ethic of reciprocity is flawed. With this reasoning, the condition for an interaction is only based on what you want or not. So you end up taking the initiative and enforcing a clause on someone : it's an aggression.

Aggression is the sole parameter for our rights. Not aggressing you is the only thing I have to care about.

You can't be objective about it because you're confusing violence and aggression to begin with.


----------



## Polymaniac

rambleonrose said:


> I can't think of a more perfect place for me to be then, seeing as I think I traded my soul for a klondike bar a few years ago. :crazy:


This is a rather terrible instance of inflation. I remember the good old days, when a Klondike bar only went for your dignity a piece.


----------



## bompa999

both, in proportions that match her bodytype


----------



## Polymaniac

anony231 said:


> For the poor fellas that neither have looks or cash, wanking is always a free option


Not the way I do it. You could get some pretty serious fines for the way I do it.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

JPS said:


> anony231 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the poor fellas that neither have looks or cash, wanking is always a free option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the way I do it. You could get some pretty serious fines for the way I do it.
Click to expand...

May I ask you the way you do it?


----------



## rambleonrose

JPS said:


> This is a rather terrible instance of inflation. I remember the good old days, when a Klondike bar only went for your dignity a piece.


What can I say? I was young, naive...stoned.


----------



## skycloud86

DarkBarlow said:


> Do you ever get an earful back about the cultural emasculation of men?


What on Earth is the "cultural emasculation of men"?


----------



## Polymaniac

anony231 said:


> May I ask you the way you do it?


I've said too much already. It's time I go, anyway -- I have _things _​to attend to.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

JPS said:


> I've said too much already. It's time I go, anyway -- I have _things _​to attend to.


"Does this rag smell like chloroform?" is the best pickup line ever, right? RIGHT? I'm onto you, JPS. :ninja:


----------



## skycloud86

IDontThinkSo said:


> Hurting, so what, there's nothing aggressive about this thread but those who say it's offensive. Learning the difference between violence and aggression would do much more for the children than teaching them feminism(s).


Why couldn't you teach them both things?


----------



## Krokottas

skycloud86 said:


> What on Earth is the "cultural emasculation of men"?


Cutting off the dick and testicles, basically.


----------



## septic tank

JPS said:


> Oh, wisdom, right.
> 
> Uh… Brush your teeth twice a day. Don't forget to feed the dog. Don't shake the baby. Every thousand mile journey will usually involve taking a plane.
> 
> That's all I've got; I'm exhausted. You'll have to carry on without me.


Be cool: follow da rulez.

That's like the most important one, everyone loves it. You're letting me down, man.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Nabbit said:


> Be cool: follow da rulez.
> 
> That's like the most important one, everyone loves it. You're letting me down, man.


How about "Don't forget to vote!" while thinking to yourself what web pages you'll be surfing while the gullible vote.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> I don't know anything about the aggression-violence perspective, and so I fear that this discussion is going to take a turn that is a bit too theoretical for me to want to indulge in. I am much more interested in whether a thread like this can be considered damaging or not and how, and not so much in definitions of offensiveness.


That's how war starts. People thinking they're more hurt than the other and building arbitrary scales to prove their points. You're too busy looking at your own suffering to wonder if a tree bumped into you or you bumped into it. You suffer the most so the tree must be wrong anyways.... right ? Is that how you decide who walks and who moves aside ?


----------



## OneMind

anony231 said:


> tbh most INTP's I know are almost asexuals.


They're not. We do this thing you see, where we act uninterested in anything that we're not good at. If we can't do something it probably isn't all that important. It's pretty easy for us to convince ourselves of that.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

This got deep for a Tits vs Ass discussion. 
http://persephonemagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/colbert-popcorn.gif


----------



## septic tank

Deadmanrising said:


> How about "Don't forget to vote!" while thinking to yourself what web pages you'll be surfing while the gullible vote.


D̶i̶d̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶k̶n̶o̶w̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶'̶r̶e̶ ̶m̶o̶r̶e̶ ̶l̶i̶k̶e̶l̶y̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶c̶r̶a̶s̶h̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶r̶ ̶c̶a̶r̶ ̶d̶r̶i̶v̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶a̶ ̶v̶o̶t̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶s̶t̶a̶t̶i̶o̶n̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶n̶ ̶i̶n̶f̶l̶u̶e̶n̶c̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶n̶a̶t̶i̶o̶n̶a̶l̶ ̶e̶l̶e̶c̶t̶i̶o̶n̶?̶



OneMind said:


> They're not. We do this thing you see, where we act uninterested in anything that we're not good at. If we can't do something it probably isn't all that important. It's pretty easy for us to convince ourselves of that.


Sounds like my INTP friend. Love him to death but...


----------



## passmethecookies

Uninspired Username said:


> I vigorously lurk the INTP forum when I'm online.
> For some reason, you guys ask the best questions, have the most interesting topics and have a great sense of humor. (In my opinion).


"Some reason"? All the reasons, bro, all the reasons 

This is quite a funny thread. I understand that people have preferences. I'm biased toward boobs -maybe just because I like mine- but in the end, what I believe in is balance. It's like men who have huge backs and skinny legs, you don't want that, you want harmony. 

Women in general are quite into men's asses, I've found. While it's not something I consider a priority when admiring the masculine form, when there's a nice ass, there's a nice ass. Not huge, not flat. Fit. Think a runner or a soccer player's butt. In fact, I think that's the point and the reason why women like the booty too. A firm butt is a good indicator of a man's fitness.

Men's tits, on the other hand, urgh...


----------



## shallnotbenamed

passmethecookies said:


> Women in general are quite into men's asses, I've found. While it's not something I consider a priority when admiring the masculine form, when there's a nice ass, there's a nice ass. Not huge, not flat. Fit. Think a runner or a soccer player's butt. In fact, I think that's the point and the reason why women like the booty too. A firm butt is a good indicator of a man's fitness.


I've always wondered why the hell women care so much about a guy's sitter. 
"A firm butt is a good indicator of a man's fitness." Is that all? Really?


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

IDontThinkSo said:


> That's how war starts. People thinking they're more hurt than the other and building arbitrary scales to prove their points. You're too busy looking at your own suffering to wonder if a tree bumped into you or you bumped into it. You suffer the most so the tree must be wrong anyways.... right ? Is that how you decide who walks and who moves aside ?


I fear that you imagine humans to both be stupid, but also to somehow being supposed to be deeply rational. I'm sorry to tell you that the human brain in its current form cannot evaluate everything correctly, so the environment has to be optimized so that we don't have to make tough decision constantly. This will especially be true for children. Are you aware that your ideas might be impractical?


----------



## Bunny

I think this had to be posted here, the original song that is.





To lighten the mood.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Wytch said:


> I think this had to be posted here, the original song that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To lighten the mood.


Do ISTPs get off to that song? :laughing:

I enjoy it too.


----------



## akiyama

I'm going to enjoy this. :kitteh:



maust said:


> *smirks* hi. I'm open to discussion, but so far, nobody's wanted to clarify why this isn't objectifying. My comment was more an observation than any personal offense.





UnicornRainbowLove said:


> Well, it certainly runs the risk of hurting people. Not that it really matters on a small forum for INs like this one where it's obviously in good fun, but in the greater scope of things it adds to the objectification of women. This makes it attractive (and thus important) to have large breasts or a toned butt, and frankly most women can't do much about the first one, and nor should they be coerced to the second.


Define "objectification of X" so that we can refer to it via lower term constituents instead of vague, emotionally loaded words.

Also, read below.



rambleonrose said:


> I am referring to the sexualization of the female body. Discussing this is much like beating a dead horse, the same arguments/points remain, yet some people can not grasp *the effect this sort of culture has on a young girl growing up and how she views and perceives not only herself but the rest of society and how they view her*.


1) What kind of "effects" does it produce?
2) Is that a fact? Any studies that certify enough correlation between "this sort of culture" and the "effects" you are talking about?
3) Are these "effects" necessarily bad? In which ways? What would be the "right" alternative, and why would it be so?



rambleonrose said:


> I saw that someone mentioned how men face their own dealings with society's expectations or discriminations with males, this is not a relevant counter argument, in my most honest opinion.


I could ask the same questions as above, this time in reference to the male side of the issue. But that's not necessarily relevant.



rambleonrose said:


> Neither are right, and both have negative ramifications on the psyche, but both are different forms that should be examined for what they are and perhaps maybe not in a manner that is only comparing and justifying the other.


While i guess it's true that they are basically different forms of the same issue and that one doesn't justify the other, i still don't understand according to what kind of principles they produce "negative ramifications on the psyche". 



rambleonrose said:


> Personally, I believe that people should be able to talk about whatever they wish to. I was particularly amused, as others were I'm sure, that this thread is in the INTP forum. I think it is one thing to be having an actual discussion on these preferences, but having a thread of a bunch of men (and some females and such) calling out, "Tits/boooooobs/tittaaaaays" and "dat booty," delivers an entirely different message, one that has the potential to be incredibly offensive to some. Freedom of speech is the ability to speak whatever one wishes to share, so yeah know, we all have the ability to simply not look at this thread.


What kind of discussions do you expect from topics about personal preferences?

"I like X."

"Uh, i prefer Y instead."

"Good."

"Great."

End.



rambleonrose said:


> but having a thread of a bunch of men (and some females and such) calling out, "Tits/boooooobs/tittaaaaays" and "dat booty," delivers an entirely different message


So it would have been different if the posts were simply "i like breasts", "i prefer buttocks"? Three-word posts? Really? I guess it would have been different, but also incredibly boring. Behaving like idiots while discussing these preferences is just part of the fun.



rambleonrose said:


> When I see threads like this or real life situations, I tend to shrug and go "huh" to myself and make a mental note of the discussions, the people involved, and what they say and how they do. It can reveal some interesting qualities in a person.


These jokes are acceptable depending on context. I think it was pretty obvious that this thread was in good fun and thus in the appropriate context. In real life situations, the same argument applies; you are not gonna make these jokes inside a church or whatever, there is the appropriate context for pretty much everything.


----------



## passmethecookies

Croaker said:


> You need to have an object to objectify. We're speaking in general terms.
> 
> _and then they say_ 'it's the type of thinking that is the problem. it becomes normalized and will be applied to real women later'
> 
> so my question to you is how do we discuss preferences pertaining to the body? Because surely this is an acceptable topic..?
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm in for da booty.
> 
> I think bums are a better indicator of physical fitness which is of interest to me because it tells of the persons lifestyle, health and strength. Booty is a splash of both genetics and your lifestyle but boobs, all BMI's being the same, are just gifted.
> If you want to know someone's character, look at their butt.


I agree.
Not all conversations about the human body and what people consider attractive are 'sexism'. Or is it because it's about those parts of the body that people get uncomfortable? Because saying you like those parts means, you know, sex, while others expressions like "I really dig men with blue eyes" or "I'm a sucker for a pretty smile" are not openly sexual in nature (although in the end they are)?

Truth is, people like some things called secondary sexual characteristics of the opposite sex. It's natural. If this is objectifying, you'd be somehow forced to consider sexual attraction between two people a way to objectify someone on a small one-to-one scale.

You like the boobs? You prefer ass? Well, good for you, it doesn't make you a potential sexual predator. There are other behaviors far more telling and dangerous than an amusing conversation on an internet forum.


----------



## passmethecookies

Deadmanrising said:


> I've always wondered why the hell women care so much about a guy's sitter.
> "A firm butt is a good indicator of a man's fitness." Is that all? Really?


That was just speculation on my part, but I think I'm close to the truth. Otherwise it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Bunny

Deadmanrising said:


> Do ISTPs get off to that song? :laughing:
> 
> I enjoy it too.


You'll have to ask the males 

I like the song though.


----------



## Croaker

maust said:


> Well, you're right, but you have to draw these preferences from somewhere, and likely that already is real women. I don't see why you have to discuss physical preferences at all- there just doesn't seem to be any benefit to it. So to me, how to have the discussion is less important than "why are we having this discussion at all?"


The onus is on you to prove that it's harmful, not on me to prove the benefit. I'm just exercising freedom till then.



maust said:


> The health thing is a good point. I'm not talking about that. It's more that I get cat-called with these terms a lot- "nice tits!" "Damn that ass." A guy tried to grope my little sister on the street a few months ago, and she's a baby. She's sixteen. So while I think you have a point, because there's a tangible benefit to that particular observation- will this person be healthy, do they care about themselves, are they the type of motivated person I want to get involved with- with some of the other comments, it just seems needlessly shallow. There's no reason to think of women as only t&a that's justified by anything other than hormones. And the language itself just seems disrespectful. There's no thread called "man-tits or cock size". (Unless there is.)


All of that in this paragraph is not discussing preferences. You named the behaviours you don't like and I agree with you. I just don't think the solution to those problems is to muzzle discussion of the physical form, sexuality or preference. It is not inherently bad and I propose that they are good discussions to have. Recognizing and striving for physical beauty is one of Mazlow's routes of self actualization. Our hyper focus on beauty in the first world is probably a result of this tendency. I think instead of shallow, the pursuit and appreciation of a pleasing body can be deeply humanizing and powerful.

I think that a lot of the problems we are talking about stem from dehumanizing people and othering them. I think if you don't talk about sexuality and bodies then you're dehumanizing people and ignoring a huge part of the human experience. We gotta get holistic.


----------



## maust

akiyama said:


> Define "objectification of X" so that we can refer to it via lower term constituents instead of vague, emotionally loaded words.


"Objectification is a notion central to feminist theory. It can be roughly defined as the seeing and/or treating a person, usually a woman, as an object.Mar 10, 2010" 



> 1) What kind of "effects" does it produce?
> 2) Is that a fact? Any studies that certify enough correlation between "this sort of culture" and the "effects" you are talking about?
> 3) Are these "effects" necessarily bad? In which ways? What would be the "right" alternative, and why would it be so?


Self-sexualization, low self-esteem, eating disorders, depression, suicide attempts, etc. When you get told all your life you're a pair of boobs and an ass and not much else, makes it pretty difficult to see any value to yourself other than that. 

As for evidence- how much time you got? 
How Our Brains Turn Women Into Objects - Scientific American
Brain Sees Men as Whole, Women as Parts | Sexual Objectification
Study: The Objectification of Women Is a Real, Measurable Phenomenon - The Atlantic 

Bad because of how men/other genders view us _and_ how we view ourselves. 



> I could ask the same questions as above, this time in reference to the male side of the issue. But that's not necessarily relevant.


Male objectification is also a problem, but it's a. not relevant to the discussion and b. just proves that our culture objectifies people in general, which is something we should fix. 



> While i guess it's true that they are basically different forms of the same issue and that one doesn't justify the other, i still don't understand according to what kind of principles they produce "negative ramifications on the psyche".


Pages 11 and 12 for the tldr. http://commons.emich.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1065&context=mcnair 



> What kind of discussions do you expect from topics about personal preferences?
> "I like X."
> "Uh, i prefer Y instead."
> "Good."
> "Great."
> End.
> 
> So it would have been different if the posts were simply "i like breasts", "i prefer buttocks"? Three-word posts? Really? I guess it would have been different, but also incredibly boring. Behaving like idiots while discussing these preferences is just part of the fun.


Again, explain to me why you have to have these discussions at all. What purpose does it serve? 



> These jokes are acceptable depending on context. I think it was pretty obvious that this thread was in good fun and thus in the appropriate context. In real life situations, the same argument applies; you are not gonna make these jokes inside a church or whatever, there is the appropriate context for pretty much everything.


I disagree. There's no appropriate context for rape jokes, for example. Or racist jokes. Some things might be personally enjoyable to the person who does them, but detrimental to society as a whole or the people exposed to those beliefs. It's at that point that (I think) people ought to sacrifice their personal temporary enjoyment for the wellbeing of others. 

@passmethecookies I think you have a point, but the context is important here. The OP invites a bunch of people (probably guys) to comment on uniquely female characteristics. It's not a two-way relationship, so it seems more like a way to exert power than to express any genuine personal preference with valid merit. It might be a stupid topic, but I don't think that makes it harmless. Especially since these terms in particular are often used by men to demean or belittle women. When a guy yells "hey babe, nice tits!" when I'm walking down the street, he indicates 1. he doesn't respect me or consider me an equal and 2. he has control over me. I'll agree this thread in particular wasn't aimed at any one individual, but I think the same ramifications apply.



Croaker said:


> All of that in this paragraph is not discussing preferences. You named the behaviours you don't like and I agree with you. I just don't think the solution to those problems is to muzzle discussion of the physical form, sexuality or preference. It is not inherently bad and I propose that they are good discussions to have. Recognizing and striving for physical beauty is one of Mazlow's routes of self actualization. Our hyper focus on beauty in the first world is probably a result of this tendency. I think instead of shallow, the pursuit and appreciation of a pleasing body can be deeply humanizing and powerful.
> 
> I think that a lot of the problems we are talking about stem from dehumanizing people and othering them. I think if you don't talk about sexuality and bodies then you're dehumanizing people and ignoring a huge part of the human experience. We gotta get holistic.


Hm. So you think we should discuss human sexuality in order to humanize people? I mean, that makes sense, but I don't see how males discussing what female body parts they prefer is humanizing. 

I don't think I'm trying to muzzle the discussion so much as point out that there are some conversations it might be more beneficial not to have. I'm trying to bring a new point of view to the table that might influence opinions, not muzzle the opinions that exist.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> Are you aware that your ideas might be impractical?


Well, since I'm the one understanding them, I couldn't be more aware of who can put them into practice and who can't. ^^


----------



## rambleonrose

I'm curious if your behavior to me is based on your sincere opinion, level of intelligence, or to simply be mean.



akiyama said:


> 1) What kind of "effects" does it produce?





> *Cognitive and Emotional Consequences:* Sexualization and objectification undermine a person's confidence in and comfort with her own body, leading to emotional and self-image problems, such as shame and anxiety.
> *Mental and Physical Health:* Research links sexualization with three of the most common mental health problems diagnosed in girls and women--eating disorders, low self-esteem, and depression or depressed mood.
> *Sexual Development:* Research suggests that the sexualization of girls has negative consequences on girls' ability to develop a healthy sexual self-image.





> 2) Is that a fact? Any studies that certify enough correlation between "this sort of culture" and the "effects" you are talking about?


Yeah,  1) What kind of "effects" does it produce? [/QUOTE]


> 2) Is that a fact? Any studies that certify enough correlation between "this sort of culture" and the "effects" you are talking about?





> 3) Are these "effects" necessarily bad? In which ways? What would be the "right" alternative, and why would it be so?


 I could ask the same questions as above, this time in reference to the male side of the issue. But that's not necessarily relevant. While i guess it's true that they are basically different forms of the same issue and that one doesn't justify the other, i still don't understand according to what kind of principles they produce "negative ramifications on the psyche". What kind of discussions do you expect from topics about personal preferences? "I like X." "Uh, i prefer Y instead." "Good." "Great." End. So it would have been different if the posts were simply "i like breasts", "i prefer buttocks"? Three-word posts? Really? I guess it would have been different, but also incredibly boring. Behaving like idiots while discussing these preferences is just part of the fun.


> These jokes are acceptable depending on context. I think it was pretty obvious that this thread was in good fun and thus in the appropriate context. In real life situations, the same argument applies; you are not gonna make these jokes inside a church or whatever, there is the appropriate context for pretty much everything.


 http://www.apa.org/news/press/releases/2007/02/sexualization.aspx"]here 




> 3) Are these "effects" necessarily bad? In which ways? What would be the "right" alternative, and why would it be so?


I'm not sure I even know what you are asking regarding "right" alternatives. Please clarify if you would actually like me to answer this.





> I could ask the same questions as above, this time in reference to the male side of the issue. But that's not necessarily relevant.


No, it is not relevant in this discussion. Why? Because this is at thread called, "Tits or ass?" in regards to the female body, not "Gender Issues."




> While i guess it's true that they are basically different forms of the same issue and that one doesn't justify the other, i still don't understand according to what kind of principles they produce "negative ramifications on the psyche".


You don't understand or you don't care? This isn't rocket science.




> What kind of discussions do you expect from topics about personal preferences?
> 
> "I like X."
> 
> "Uh, i prefer Y instead."
> 
> "Good."
> 
> "Great."
> 
> End.
> 
> 
> 
> So it would have been different if the posts were simply "i like breasts", "i prefer buttocks"? Three-word posts? Really? I guess it would have been different, but also incredibly boring. Behaving like idiots while discussing these preferences is just part of the fun.


*wooooosh* 

That was the point I, and a few others, have been been trying to explain whooshing over your head.




> These jokes are acceptable depending on context. I think it was pretty obvious that this thread was in good fun and thus in the appropriate context. In real life situations, the same argument applies; you are not gonna make these jokes inside a church or whatever, there is the appropriate context for pretty much everything.


You either didn't read all of what I have posted in this thread, or you are cherry-picking your 'argument' on what I've written in order to express what you really wanted to when you came to this thread, which clearly doesn't provide any substantial information to add but rather try to insult my opinion on technicalities of debating. That's great that that is your opinion, but that doesn't make the truth about the ramifications of this sort of behavior in society any different. I originally posted in this thread because I found it interesting and saw that someone took a stance expressing their (negative) opinion on this matter, and did not provide much reasoning to those who were jumping down his throat for sharing his opinion. He probably has a totally different opinion than I do, maybe not, I don't know because he didn't share much afterwards. What I'm saying is, for something that apparently isn't wrong or hurtful, there is a lot of people getting oh so hot and bothered because a couple people stated the obvious about what they were doing. I don't think this would be the case if this was really as playful and lighthearted as it was probably intended to be.


----------



## passmethecookies

maust said:


> @passmethecookies I think you have a point, but the context is important here. The OP invites a bunch of people (probably guys) to comment on uniquely female characteristics. It's not a two-way relationship, so it seems more like a way to exert power than to express any genuine personal preference with valid merit. It might be a stupid topic, but I don't think that makes it harmless. Especially since these terms in particular are often used by men to demean or belittle women. When a guy yells "hey babe, nice tits!" when I'm walking down the street, he indicates 1. he doesn't respect me or consider me an equal and 2. he has control over me. I'll agree this thread in particular wasn't aimed at any one individual, but I think the same ramifications apply.


I think you are overinterpreting the intention of the thread. Obviously, given the topic, it's to be expected that males participate more than females. It doesn't mean anything beyond 'the majority of the population is heterosexual, therefore each side of the heterosexual population will express preference for certain sexual characteristics of the opposite side/sex, in this case, predictably, the side of the population to which the question is directed at. 

Two way relationship? If you wanted to comment following the cheeky tone of the thread, you'd been welcome to do it, no one was going to kick you out. I posted about men's asses, so far no man has cried foul. Anyway, you can always open a thread about cocks and asses. "Package or butt?", for example.

'Exert power'? A few guys posting on an internet forum should be enough to feel they are trying to exert power over me and the rest of the females? 

Why is this topic potentially harmful and not others like those about antidepressants, with some people suggesting the OP that their treatment is wrong? Far more likely to prove implications and ramifications of someone interrupting a medical treatment that a light hearted thread about breasts and buttocks (does that sound more correct?) Why are not people protesting there? Why things go just one way?

I know "tits" and "ass" are used by men in inappropiate situations. I've been cat called too and I don't enjoy it, but that doesn't mean that everytime a man says "boobs" I'll see impending doom upon the female population. I'm not here to project my own experiences. I'm here to have a laugh.

You points may be valid on an entirely different discussion, but seem completely misplaced on this thread.

ETA: the links you posted, while interesting, can't be considered evidence.


----------



## Wellsy

sink said:


> I wonder if all the non-INTPs always lurk on this sub-forum, or if the title of the thread just caught their attention from the forum's main page. I wish we had guests on our threads more often.


I think mass of lurkers is because this thread escalated suddenly. 
When I last saw this thread yesty, it was at 2-3 pages, today it's at 24. 
Certainly sparked my interest as to what the hell happened because I was skeptical that the thread topic itself could spur such a proliferation of posts.
Personally, I skim through INTP land every now and then, but mostly for the humor thread.


Since the thread went a particular way, I thought this was a simple and creative way to think about objectification.





As an interesting point that I think relates to this post


rambleonrose said:


> My first post quoted one or two members who were using cars and something else as comparisons to tits/ass or something. Comparing/referring to woman/woman's parts as different kinds of objects --> a wee offensive to some.


There's an older post that brouches the subject of commodifcation and the current dominant expression and perception of human sexuality.


----------



## UraniaIsis

Stavrogin said:


> Well this has been an entertaining read!
> 
> Here's a compromise, ladies! Well heterosexual ladies anyway... What do you prefer: a nice man ass, or a man's height?


:laughing:
If we're making a compromise it's best between a man's rump and pecs to a woman's rump and breasts. 
Oh, what to chose...hmm...seriously I'm having a "hard" time here...grabbing a man's rump during coitus sounds so much better.


----------



## passmethecookies

Dude, I really doubt anyone posting here is having a meltdown or bothered by a disgressing opinion. Probably most of the INTPs participating are doing so with a smirk on their faces while scratching their balls (or tits, or ass, or man tits:stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye and eating cheetos. I find it funny that people can suggest we are somehow upset because we're having a debate, that'd be totally unINTP *laughing emoti here*


----------



## Fredward

Yah know the points about rape culture and sexism are not _invalid_, I just don't think that means certain topics should not be discussed. Especially not if people will raise exactly those points. If someone does NOT bring these kind of topics up, ever, and they've generally spent their lives in an 'average' setting with standard amounts of sexism and The Patriarchy they're gonna be thinking it. If they never bring it up it's because they've been conditioned to know they're gonna get flack for it. It's like flicking a dog on its nose when it does something bad, it knows it shouldn't but it doesn't know _why _it shouldn't. 

So when these topics come up I feel it's better that they just draw what parties they may. Everyone whose willing to listen gets exposed to differing viewpoints and while most probably never change maybe someone someday will. I also don't think any conversation should ever not be had because it may offend someone, I really don't like that idea. It's contribution to inchoate mindsets shouldn't be discounted but I don't think there are any 8 year old girls reading this and thinking 'Wow, boys really like tits. Grow tits grow!' Or at least hopefully there aren't any. And I think if you're above a certain age and above a certain mental capacity you're the one ultimately responsible for which bits of culture you allow to affect you.

Mind you I just figured this thread was supposed to be jocular and lighthearted. Potentially offensive yes and now it's all srs like and probably the OPs biggest thread but c'est la vie.


----------



## Asphodelle

Edit: not directed at anyone in particular, just general amused thoughts as I continue to read the thread.

lol the idea that we don't know what objectification is and need to be 'educated.' We know. We all know. It's the biggest fad on the Internet right now; you can't get away from it. My friends have exhausted me with tweets about microagressions and their tears on Sansa's wedding night.

There are so many things wrong in the world. A lighthearted tits and ass thread (while yes, it is a harmful microaggression, technically, but no one here cares about that) is a misdirected waste of your intelligence and eloquence.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

passmethecookies said:


> Another thing, I cant quote here and I dont remember the username who posted it but it's the INFP participating...I think that following this logic one would also have to accept the theory that violent videogames turn people into murderers. Most women are NOT affected by mere conversations, to think that is what is actually demeaning, reflects a paternalistic view and is overall, wrong or, at the most, yet to be irrefutably proven. As for "girls", well, it's arguable, but 'girls' shouldn't be participating in adult conversations either.
> A side reflection: if my SO says to me that he loves my boobs cause they are rounded and firm and bouncy, should I break up with him for objectifying me? If I agree with him, am I objectifying myself? And am I doing it everytime I buy myself a nice piece of lingerie because I friggin' love it?
> Whatever, man.


I'm doing a terrible job if people don't remember my user name. How can I improve it? :sad:

My 'logic' doesn't lead to anything about computer games turning people into murderers. I point out how it is wrong to naively assume that mere conversations about women have no effect on them and my argument was psychology; we're social animals whose reality is socially defined. If you look at women today and what expectations they feel that they have on their shoulders this should be obvious.

I'm not saying that we shouldn't talk about preferences or sex at all, but I just want to point out that particular naivety. It's a good idea to talk about sex, but it also has an effect on others, so just like driving your car ruins the environment, you have to try to find a proper balance so you can also get to where you want to go while still having a world to drive around in.


----------



## Asphodelle

passmethecookies said:


> Dude, I really doubt anyone posting here is having a meltdown or bothered by a disgressing opinion. Probably most of the INTPs participating are doing so with a smirk on their faces while scratching their balls (or tits, or ass, or man tits:stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye and eating cheetos. I find it funny that people can suggest we are somehow upset because we're having a debate, that'd be totally unINTP *laughing emoti here*


I am new here but I am so glad I found this place. You get me, man. ::firm handshake of thanks with cheeto stained hand::


----------



## rambleonrose

Asphodelle said:


> lol the idea that we don't know what objectification is and need to be educated. We know. We all know. It's the biggest fad on the Internet right now. My friends have exhausted me with tweets about microagressions and their tears on Sansa's wedding night.
> 
> There are so many things wrong in the world. A tits and ass thread on the Internet (while yes, it is a harmful microaggression, technically, but no one here cares about that) is a misdirected waste of your intelligence and eloquence.


I don't agree. I am generally a pretty passive person, and am not really known by anyone for spewing information on microaggresions and feminism (and all the things you have lumped me in by your post), usually I'd agree with a post like yours, if it was less rude. You are literally writing off the perspective I have shared because you automatically associated me with premature cognitive commitments.


----------



## Asphodelle

rambleonrose said:


> I don't agree. I am generally a pretty passive person, and am not really known by anyone for spewing information on microaggresions and feminism (and all the things you have lumped me in by your post), usually I'd agree with a post like yours, if it was less rude. You are literally writing off the perspective I have shared because you automatically associated me with premature cognitive commitments.


I wasn't replying to you, and in fact I have no idea what you wrote. I can skim up and read it now if you like. I will edit my post to reflect that it is not directed at anyone.


----------



## rambleonrose

Asphodelle said:


> I wasn't replying to you, I have no idea what you wrote. I can skim up and read it now if you like. I will edit my post to reflect that it is not directed at anyone.


I apologize. I interpreted the statement you made with the assumption (there's that word again >.<) that you had read through the thread since you were commenting on opinions of what has been discussed thus far.


----------



## Asphodelle

rambleonrose said:


> I apologize. I interpreted the statement you made with the assumption (there's that word again >.<) that you had read through the thread since you were commenting on opinions of what has been discussed thus far.


My husband is an INFJ and I have the exact same miscommunication with him constantly. I'll be waxing on curiously, obliviously, about some abstract pattern or trend, with my cheeto-stained fingers (to use a lovely image of INTP detachment from earlier in this thread) and he'll hear something that he perceives to be negative about his values or himself, and I'll have to clear it just as I did with you. I think it's a common clash with our types...INTP obliviousness and INFJ hyperawareness don't always go together well.


----------



## Wellsy

passmethecookies said:


> Another thing, I cant quote here and I dont remember the username who posted it but it's the INFP participating...I think that following this logic one would also have to accept the theory that violent videogames turn people into murderers. Most women are NOT affected by mere conversations, to think that is what is actually demeaning, reflects a paternalistic view and is overall, wrong or, at the most, yet to be irrefutably proven. As for "girls", well, it's arguable, but 'girls' shouldn't be participating in adult conversations either.


Violent media is more complicated in it's effects and this unfortunately has people strawman the issue it as they think only causally. I think there has been pretty good evidence over the years though that violent media isn't consistently benign.
Violent media is correlates but isn't so much causal, so it won't exactly cause a person to become a murder but that's also only going to extremes. It may still have effects of making them more violent but this again may only depend on risk factors for them as an individual in their biology and environmental experiences that interact.
So it can help cause greater violence in some individuals but not all individuals, this applies similarly with objecitifcation in the media and the culture at large.
This is because causal effects with human beings are best expressed with multidimensional models as opposed to single dimension causal models. So, instead of arguing something is purely biological, purely environmental, can combined things and say they both have an effect to some degree.
This video helps explain this sort of dynamic but in the context of porn.

* *












Also, it might be too reductionist to think of things in single events. 
A single conversation likely won't cause such an effect, but how about many conversations over an entire life time? How about a culture that proliferates a perception of women primary worth being their looks?
It's arguable complacency that helps perpetuate things because the overall cultural perception of such things doesn't see it as harmful or what even risk of harm it poses negligible and not often out of an critical perspective but defense of internalize cultural norms. 
I think this can be a point of friction, a person sees criticism to a single event that seems insignificant and the other makes a broader perspective that sees it as a piece of a larger trend and likely thinks that they might do their bit to be critical of that minor. The trend in this case being that women are persistently defined by nothing but their parts.

But I think that people have to be open to the idea that there can be sensitivity on the part of people due to the harms that do exist and make one over vigilant on problems.
That if one has experienced a life time of harm and negative experiences as a result of something in particular, they would likely be more prone to see things in that light and act out.



> A side reflection: if my SO says to me that he loves my boobs cause they are rounded and firm and bouncy, should I break up with him for objectifying me? If I agree with him, am I objectifying myself? And am I doing it everytime I buy myself a nice piece of lingerie because I friggin' love it?
> Whatever, man.


I think Martha Nussbuam has a interesting perspective in which she tries to discuss ways in which something would meet one of the several criterion of objectification and it be morally permissible.
I can't ctrl+F and find the section to quote, but from memory she discusses resting her head on her lover's body. That she in effect would be using him like a pillow, an object. But within the context of their relationship which is informed by love and respect, one where one likely believes that their lover can see more in them than just a pillow (or sexual object), such objectification is morally permissible.
I think she goes on to then argue objectification as a point of status being morally non-permissible. 
I'm not sure if self-objectification is defined by what one wears, that I think the focus is often on the mentality. Women who self-objectify do so in their perception of self rather more so than behaviour necessarily. The strange example I've got stuck in my head has been women who when having sex aren't mentally there and in the moment, they're too occupied with how they would be perceived in the 3rd person, a woman is then unable to have enjoyable sex because her anxiety that she won't be visually appealing distresses her.
And the closest I've seen someone try and dissect the difference between empowerment and sexual objectification has been an examination of who is powerful and consent. If a woman is cat called with a overtly sexual comment, it's likely without concern for her consent and it's not done in concern to what she wants because it's about serving self. The woman likely isn't in a position to assert power over the person who does it against her lack of consent.


----------



## Sava Saevus

GhostShadow said:


> I feel embarrassed sometimes to the extent I am attracted to women's dairy airs. I'm not sure what's wrong with me.


It's ok, brother. You've been enlightened. Tis nothing to be ashamed of. Now come join us in worship of the glorious maximus!


----------



## passmethecookies

maust said:


> Never said the other threads weren't harmful, I just haven't seen em. I haven't been on the INTP forum for a few days so I might've missed some stuff.


Here we go. I didn't say you said those threads weren't harmful. I'm a literal person. If I had meant that, I would've stated plainly.




> I mean, you're allowed to do that? I'm not saying you can't. I'm just making an argument from an opposing viewpoint, and I don't think it's been successfully refuted yet.


I still don't understand why refering to a personal experience that happens in a completely different setting serves this purpose. In fact I don't understand the phrase either.




> Why not?


Because I read them, and the methodology makes it impossible for the results to be considered evidence. Psychology in general has this problem. Besides, the authors of the articles themselves -not the articles making reference to them- don't state it as such (and that's the right thing to do). The headline of the Atlantic article, for example, is totally misleading. That's why I said, while interesting (which they are) they can't be considered evidence, in the strict 'scientific' sense of the word.

As I said before, I just hope you flip the bird to the men cat-calling you (which I do), write complaining about sexist and dangerously misleading ads (which I do), and stop your girlfriends when they start talking about males in a sexual way (which I don't because I don't see the point, since it's natural), as a way to show consequence and consistency. People doing this sort of thing just on an internet forum won't make a difference in the real world. I'm not saying you are one of these people, I'm only saying I hope you're not.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

It's shit like this that tempts me to make a thread like "Is abortion morally wrong?" and then quietly do something else as everything here burns.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

anony231 said:


> even get a fake dick and be a anal giver


Ever since that ghost incident in middle school, I've had nightmares about this.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

How Trigger Warnings Are Hurting Mental Health on Campus - The Atlantic


----------



## Madman

This thread is evidence that sex sells. Now I know that I just need to pull out my dickely dick in public and people will throw money at me... no more crawling on the floor looking for bread crumbs.


----------



## passmethecookies

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> *When you have a public conversation about female body parts, you act on women. It has a psychological effect on them.*_ Humans are social animals and have a deeply socially defined reality which you cannot argue your way out of any more than you can teach an elephant to play the piano. *What others say about you has a large effect on how you perceive yourself, and so social expectations are kept out of the fear of social exclusion. Ask a woman what she feels is on her shoulders today and you see the problem in a nutshell.*_


_

This is what I was talking about. I used the videogames as a (rather extreme) example because it sounded like instant coffee, just like the black/white view on the videogames and movie industry and violence some people have. Sounded like women hear this sort of thing and run to the plastic surgeon to get a boob job. I prefer to see 'it may' or similar when talking about psychological/sociological issues because they are fields that so far lack the methodology/tools to prove, level A evidence, anything.




It's doubtful that this exact thread will have any impact at all, and I'm not saying you cannot talk about sex with your pals, but the more open discussions about similar issues there are, the more it creeps into our culture and thus minds, so it's important to be mindful about it.

Click to expand...

So we shouldn't have conversations like this one, for example? Or they would only work if people talked about it taking into account just the potential harmful effects? How can it be proven that not having these conversations is more positive than having them? By not having them, are we making sure they don't happen in private environments either? Is not potentially harmful having these conversations in smaller settings even though, by following some people's perspectives, they'd still reflect an objectifying view on women?
These are just rethorical questions, not meant to be answered, really._


----------



## Bunny

Yeesh, you all are still at it eh?


----------



## DemonD

ASS!

...Great thread! 5 Stars.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

I bet 20 perc dollars that those objectifying-or-not discussions are going to get nowhere, someone will either stop responding or they'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Carpentet810

Why not Both? I don't consider that having your cake and eating it too. That would be tits, ass, looks and brains. The royal deluxe would be tits, ass, looks, brains, and acts feminine...but then any combination that has acting feminine in it is rare.


----------



## Bunny

I forgot to give a shout-out to all the lurkers out there.

'Sup.


----------



## FelixFahrenheit

man i'm so offended why don't guys appreciate us for our *shredded abs* and *calf muscles* ffs


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> It's ok, brother. You've been enlightened. Tis nothing to be ashamed of. Now come join us in worship of the glorious maximus!


Are you comparing enlightenment to the appreciation of the gluttonous muscles, or awareness to my own sexual inklings? Either way, I don't think I could possibly worship any much more, as it seems to have taken the role of a tyrant over my life. And one I cannot seem to which resit it's all consuming power and magnificence. But yes, I may join.


I want to beat the drums and participate in wild lewd abandonment. I want to feel the mad rush flow through me and roll in grass and dirt!

Shake it! shake it like a Polaroid picture! SHHHHAAAAAAAKKKKKKKEEEEEEE. SHAAAAAAAAAAAAKEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Who gave this thread 2 stars? It's clearly a 5 star thread. Fight me fgt

Unless you're a mod/admin, in which case we cool.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> Who gave this thread 2 stars? It's clearly a 5 star thread. Fight me fgt
> 
> Unless you're a mod/admin, in which case we cool.


Bumped that up for you.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Wait!


I forgot to mentionImean BRAINS! I really love and appreciate brains the most in women. The rest I don't care about. Just like I don't care about money and cute puppies and rainbows. RAIIIIINNNNBOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWSSSSSSSSSSS.


This world is a terrible place...:sad:


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Carpentet810 said:


> Why not Both? I don't consider that having your cake and eating it too. That would be tits, ass, looks and brains. The royal deluxe would be tits, ass, looks, brains, and acts feminine...but then any combination that has acting feminine in it is rare.


Because the situation implies you HAVE to pick one. Both is NOT an option. That's why. :crazy:


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Well, this thread made me feel good about my voluptuous man-butt.


----------



## Carpentet810

Guess its Ass then. Most girls with really good tits are silicone barbies.


----------



## akiyama

Deadmanrising said:


> I bet 20 perc dollars that those objectifying-or-not discussions are going to get nowhere, someone will either stop responding or they'll agree to disagree.


This already happened, and i'm actually disappointed. I was taking it quite seriously and putting a good amount of effort into it, lol


----------



## DarkBarlow

akiyama said:


> This already happened, and i'm actually disappointed. I was taking it quite seriously and putting a good amount of effort into it, lol


This should cheer you up:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv5pjSRSLGQ

Wanda Sykes single-handedly put me in the objectify camp.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

akiyama said:


> This already happened, and i'm actually disappointed. I was taking it quite seriously and putting a good amount of effort into it, lol


Yuuup. I generally don't go to deep into those discussions unless I know my audience.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Oh and for those sincerely visiting for discussion of body parts, big nipples or small nipples on girls? I like small nipples.


----------



## skycloud86

DarkBarlow said:


> Feminism made men obsolete. No need to father, protect, provide...you've got all that covered.


Are you talking about traditional gender roles? People can still choose to have such roles in relationships - in fact, feminism is allowing such a choice, especially for women, so they can be traditional or modern.



> This works out well because now we can spend our days playing video games and commenting about tits and ass in a state of perpetual adolescence while you wonder where the real men went.


So you're just blaming feminism for your inability to act like an adult. Also, define a "real man".



> Men are gone, we're all _guys_ now and reveling in it. You traded reverence away for equality, you don't get to eat your cake and have it still. So welcome to the pig pen...it's muddier than atop the pedestal as I'm sure you noticed.


I'm fairly sure most women are glad not to be treated like pretty little objects anymore (well, at least not as much as they used to be, and that's mainly only in the West).


----------



## CocaColaBR

And for girls? Do they like big or average or small butts?


----------



## Bunny

I honestly don't care about a guy's butt.


----------



## DemonD

Deadmanrising said:


> Oh and for those sincerely visiting for discussion of body parts, big nipples or small nipples on girls? I like small nipples.


Do you mean nipple or areola?


----------



## DudeGuy

DarkBarlow said:


> I think this is a very serious question that may require an entirely separate thread.


proposed thread title: "Objectively define what tits are preferred"


----------



## DudeGuy

nevraxis said:


> well ok but what kind of tits?!


That image forgot a tit.










and a tat.


----------



## FelixFahrenheit

for those of you who like breasts, do you _all_ prefer that they be as big as possible, or what? Is bigger better or is it more how they look rather than size, or how they look in proportion to her body, or how they feel or what?


----------



## DarkBarlow

DudeGuy said:


> proposed thread title: "Objectively define what tits are preferred"


'The Golden Bozos Ratio'


----------



## DudeGuy

FelixFahrenheit said:


> for those of you who like breasts, do you _all_ prefer that they be as big as possible, or what? Is bigger better or is it more how they look rather than size, or how they look in proportion to her body, or how they feel or what?


I don't have a size preference, just like 'em. I've enjoyed large and small, saggy and tight. 

Haven't tried wrinkly, *yet.*


----------



## Sapphire Sage

FelixFahrenheit said:


> for those of you who like breasts, do you _all_ prefer that they be as big as possible, or what? Is bigger better or is it more how they look rather than size, or how they look in proportion to her body, or how they feel or what?


I think we all like breasts here, but we're focusing on what we like more  
Bigger is better but it has to be proportional to the rest of the body I guess.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

FelixFahrenheit said:


> for those of you who like breasts, do you _all_ prefer that they be as big as possible, or what? Is bigger better or is it more how they look rather than size, or how they look in proportion to her body, or how they feel or what?


Mediumish big.


----------



## yen2288

FelixFahrenheit said:


> for those of you who like breasts, do you _all_ prefer that they be as big as possible, or what? Is bigger better or is it more how they look rather than size, or how they look in proportion to her body, or how they feel or what?


Hardly. For me, "proportionate", though even that just implies at least some curve to them. Too much is too much for sure, even if for no other reason than I understand the back issues too much can cause. I don't find boy-flat appealing in the least... because well...men can do that too. I like distinctly feminine. Of course, I like the hip-waist ratio to be distinctly feminine too. If the shape of a guy approaches that of a girl, or vise versa, is where I start having trouble. It doesn't matter if this is from lack of any body fat, from too much body fat, lack of muscle, or too much muscle. If there is anything about a woman that makes me hesitate on defining a gender I have problems finding appeal.

If it's obvious you are a woman though... that's really the only physical criteria for me. I find guys generally as physically remarkable, appealing, and distinctive as different grades of pavement.






, that is to say, none of those things. I literally have no idea what makes one guy physically attractive to women over another. (_It drives my girlfriend nuts, who thinks I'm good looking and doesn't understand why I can't apply that label to myself_)


But physically it really doesn't matter to me. I fell for my girlfriend's mind (and her for me) weeks before I had any hint of what she looks like, and I wouldn't have had a problem if she turned out to be "socially ugly". The fact that she is physically beautiful to me is either a "bonus", or an extension of how beautiful I find her as a person. There is nothing about her I would wish was different.


Be who you are, not who someone wants you to be. A confident self-assured (without arrogance or brashness) woman will ALWAYS be attractive, and to more than just a handful of guys. Regardless of what shape you were born with, worked out for, or arrived at.


----------



## Draco

Deadmanrising said:


> I've always wondered why the hell women care so much about a guy's sitter.
> "A firm butt is a good indicator of a man's fitness." Is that all? Really?


It's actually not much different from why we men are - in general - so fascinated/attracted to tits and/or ass. They were, and to some extend still are indicators of health and fertility.

It's a good thing INTP's and other NT-types are interested in such things (the female or male form) else we might up somewhere like this:




;p


----------



## shallnotbenamed

@yen2288 Hmm, let's touch on this. Is physical attraction very important to you guys in a relationship? They are to me.


----------



## yen2288

Nope.

My ex was described by some as a "hideous troll", but it never once bothered me over 17 years. Who she was as a person is what caused it to end. (uh, yeah, some of that typical INTP "I can fix this" cycle that took WAY too long to break)


----------



## ae1905

is this another way of asking if one is stuck in the oral or anal stages of development?


----------



## shallnotbenamed

ae1905 said:


> is this another way of asking if one is stuck in the oral or anal stages of development?


What does that mean?


----------



## Carpentet810

Deadmanrising said:


> What does that mean?


Freudian Logic it sounds like. You know Sickman Freud. He came up with all his best psychological theories while addicted to Morphine, Heroin and Cocaine. Kind of odd how we base our whole psychological system on the withdraw ravings of a Junkie..

It amuses me that the police teach cadets Freudian Theories. Irony.

Pretty sure they can get some life lessons from the Meth heads at the local flophouse.


----------



## FelixFahrenheit

according to freud, you drink water because sex, you read books because sex, you take a walk for fresh air because sex, and I'm sure you could find ways to "justify" all of those things


----------



## shallnotbenamed

FelixFahrenheit said:


> according to freud, you drink water because sex, you read books because sex, you take a walk for fresh air because sex, and I'm sure you could find ways to "justify" all of those things


Sounds kinda freudulent but a lot of his stuff checks out, no? I know some of his work but I haven't dug deep into it yet.


----------



## FelixFahrenheit

Deadmanrising said:


> Sounds kinda freudulent but a lot of his stuff checks out, no? I know some of his work but I haven't dug deep into it yet.


neither have I. I know very little about his stuff apart from that


----------



## CocaColaBR

If you have read about Freud you would know that most things he said make sense.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

I'll continue about Freud later.

What's surprising is there are so many lurkers that still haven't told us whether they like tits or ass. :dry:


----------



## Apolo

hypoglycemia said:


> Personally idgaf about height but most girls I know are obsessed with it.
> IMO with butts you can touch, tease, use them as a pillow, rimjob, or even get a fake dick and be a anal giver if you have fantasies like that. Height provides you none of these perks


Yeah, most women I know will look at height before considering anything else about the person.


----------



## Bunny

Deadmanrising said:


> Ironically most of the girls I hear this "he must be 6' minimum" coming from, ever, are 5 feet or 5'1. Guessing it's their own insecurity that causes them to set a benchmark so strict.


Perhaps or just society in general.

I certainly never had a "height requirement" when it comes to guys I like.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Did the "Discussing the 'Tits or Ass Thread' thread" and "Discussing the "Discussing the 'Tits or Ass thread' thread" thread" get deleted?


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Wytch said:


> Perhaps or just society in general.
> 
> I certainly never had a "height requirement" when it comes to guys I like.


Society or not, one should have a brain of their own. I too have high standards and like slim or curvy women and wouldn't date someone overweight, but I don't set a number. I should make girls stand on a weighing scale before I date them. It's practically foreplay.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope

I'm 5'2" generally everyone I meet is taller than me so there is no judging based on height. I have only ever come across one guy shorter than me in my entire life and he was dating a girl closer to 5'6/7"



Deadmanrising said:


> Did the "Discussing the 'Tits or Ass Thread' thread" and "Discussing the "Discussing the 'Tits or Ass thread' thread" thread" get deleted?


One was moved to spam world, I don't know about the other.


----------



## Bunny

Deadmanrising said:


> Society or not, one should have a brain of their own. I too have high standards and like slim or curvy women and wouldn't date someone overweight, but I don't set a number. I should make girls stand on a weighing scale before I date them. It's practically foreplay.


I agree.

:laughing: You should try that, let me know how it goes.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Apolo said:


> Yeah, most women I know will look at height before considering anything else about the person.


I find it stupid. Short guy doesn't equal oompa loompa


----------



## DudeGuy

LucyFurre said:


> One was moved to spam world, I don't know about the other.


They need to stop doing that to our threads, just let them drift off to oblivion.


----------



## Apolo

hypoglycemia said:


> I find it stupid. Short guy doesn't equal oompa loompa


Oh, I agree with you, trust me. I think it is ridiculous, but I see it constantly. 



Deadmanrising said:


> Damn. Well the average height is shorter where I'm at + women like my looks. Sorry about the bitches in Murica.


It very well could be an American thing.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Apolo said:


> It very well could be an American thing.


Pretty sure it is. Girls do generally prefer taller guys but "5'10 and above" or "6 and above" is absurd as hell. It's pretentious as hell.


----------



## Parrot

Wow, INTPs are so bad about straying off topic. Learn to stay on topic, you guys!

Anyway, A girl might be born with immaculate breasts. But a truly special booty must be crafted. Too bad many of the best asses are on SFP girls, though, as flirting with them can be quite frustrating.


----------



## Carpentet810

Drunk Parrot said:


> Wow, INTPs are so bad about straying off topic. Learn to stay on topic, you guys!
> 
> Anyway, A girl might be born with immaculate breasts. But a truly special booty must be crafted. Too bad many of the best asses are on SFP girls, though, as flirting with them can be quite frustrating.


Might be born with immaculate breasts??? That is a long shot any day of the week. Most that are "born" with immaculate breasts got them from their "daddy" the plastic surgeon. 

Butts can be Genetic. You just have to stay away from the girls whose genes turn their ass from fantastic in their teens and early 20's to Full Former Dinner for 8 Tables in their late 20's.

Look toward Eastern European Girls. They tend to naturally have asses that look like look like they belong in the Miss Bum Bum pageant. Plus they won't lose them as long as they do not take up watching Jerry Springer, eating porkchops and French bread while eating, sleeping and pooping on a recliner.


----------



## Parrot

Carpentet810 said:


> Might be born with immaculate breasts??? That is a long shot any day of the week. Most that are "born" with immaculate breasts got them from their "daddy" the plastic surgeon.
> 
> Butts can be Genetic. You just have to stay away from the girls whose genes turn their ass from fantastic in their teens and early 20's to Full Former Dinner for 8 Tables in their late 20's.
> 
> Look toward Eastern European Girls. They tend to naturally have asses that look like look like they belong in the Miss Bum Bum pageant. Plus they won't lose them as long as they do not take up watching Jerry Springer, eating porkchops and French bread while eating, sleeping and pooping on a recliner.


Believe me, I would love to go out to Eastern Europe. Everyone there is so poor, that they can't afford really fattening food, but wealthy enough to where they aren't malnourished. As an overweight American that is 6'4'', I want to be told "Ooh lala, give it to me Amaarikan boy". In which case I'll them the money and we proceed with video games or sex WHICH I TOTALLY KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT!


----------



## passmethecookies

Carpentet810 said:


> Freudian Logic it sounds like. You know Sickman Freud. He came up with all his best psychological theories while addicted to Morphine, Heroin and Cocaine. Kind of odd how we base our whole psychological system on the withdraw ravings of a Junkie..
> 
> .


Because all men of wisdom and science are so fucking clean! LMAO!!!!

I mean, I have no opinion on Freud -well, I do, but wrong thread- but this sounds like human knowledge is based only on the work of people who got piss-tested every week :laughing: They were all so pure, so damn _ascetic_!


----------



## Eska

Deadmanrising said:


> Ironically most of the girls I hear this "he must be 6' minimum" coming from, ever, are 5 feet or 5'1. Guessing it's their own insecurity that causes them to set a benchmark so strict.


It depends on the perspective employed by the female (consciously/unconsciously).

From one perspective,

A female's height, comparatively speaking to her desired male partner, can be irrelevant.

The competition/ratio, is not measured between herself and the male; it is measured between her male partner and the other males.

The average height of a male, in the USA, is around 5'9" ~ 5'10", thus, a 6' tall male would be 'comfortably' taller than the average male.


----------



## passmethecookies

Eska said:


> It depends on the perspective employed by the female (consciously/unconsciously).
> 
> 
> The competition/ratio, is not measured between herself and the male; it is measured between her male partner and the other males.


I agree with this.

Having a number is inflexible and stupid, but a preference for tall men makes sense being a short woman, precisely for that reason. As one of those women, I think it's nature calling there. The unconscious idea of offspring and such.


----------



## Carpentet810

passmethecookies said:


> Because all men of wisdom and science are so fucking clean! LMAO!!!!
> 
> I mean, I have no opinion on Freud -well, I do, but wrong thread- but this sounds like human knowledge is based only on the work of people who got piss-tested every week :laughing: They were all so pure, so damn _ascetic_!


Do you seek Wisdom and Scientific Advise from Meth heads. yes or no...


----------



## SoulScream

Drunk Parrot said:


> Believe me, I would love to go out to Eastern Europe. Everyone there is so poor, that they can't afford really fattening food, but wealthy enough to where they aren't malnourished. As an overweight American that is 6'4'', I want to be told "Ooh lala, give it to me Amaarikan boy". In which case I'll them the money and we proceed with video games or sex WHICH I TOTALLY KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT!


As a person from Bulgaria, yeah you would love it around here :blushed: I will miss bulgarian girls when I leave at the end of this month.


----------



## passmethecookies

Carpentet810 said:


> Do you seek Wisdom and Scientific Advise from Meth heads. yes or no...


I don't 'seek' wisdom from them. But if someone *proves* wisdom and/or scientific prowess and happens to use recreational drugs, (the drug use) it's none of my business.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

passmethecookies said:


> I don't 'seek' wisdom from them. But if someone *proves* wisdom and/or scientific prowess and happens to use recreational drugs, (the drug use) it's none of my business.


Most of the smart people do drugs/alcohol/smoking etc.
Most smokers or potheads aren't geniuses. 

Simple. Now let me text my guy for some great weed.


----------



## Carpentet810

passmethecookies said:


> I don't 'seek' wisdom from them. But if someone *proves* wisdom and/or scientific prowess and happens to use recreational drugs, (the drug use) it's none of my business.


Parsing a fine line that did not exist with Freud. He took drugs as part of daily working life; not as recreation. He also took indecent liberties with patients while they were receiving drug treatments.

Ironically enough many theories after Freud and during his time have called into question, and some have disproven his proven abilities. That is why Freudian theory is starting to be discarded for less "Raving Druggie" theories that make more sense. 

Question: Do you seriously feed your pet in the morning for Sexual Gratification? Yes or No? Freudian theory says, absolutely.

I personally feed them because they are scratching at the bedroom door and have woke me up... the whole reason I have a pet is because they showed up on the porch. Not because I want to have sex with it, and not because of some desire to command my dominion for sexual gratification 

Perhaps you agree with Freud's reasoning that we do everything for sex....

Freud was a proven RETARD!


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> I don't know if I can handle anymore tragic yearning.







Oh yeah, she dies... SPOILER ALERT.
Hilarious movie though. I'd recommend it anyway.


----------



## Nyanpichu

:3


----------



## Pifanjr

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> No.... Of course not. But I do flirt with @TreeBob a lot too. Any guy has to share my heart with him.


Any other people I have to share your heart with?


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Aaaaaaaaawkward. 

#Pray4Pifanjr


----------



## Christian Exodia

The main reason breasts are as they are in mammals is because they are an alternate sex organ that popped up as a result of quadrupedal organisms becoming bipedal. Breasts in mammals such as humans can simulate the buttocks in their look and feel (Due to the deposits of fat). 

That said, I prefer the buttocks, yet a nice pair of breasts are very, very pleasing as well. (I prefer plushness most of all, but meh).


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Pifanjr said:


> Any other people I have to share your heart with?


You can claim 50% instantly. 
You may be entitled to an upgrade in 25 days.
this is the standard waiting time for an upgrade.


----------



## Pifanjr

Deadmanrising said:


> Aaaaaaaaawkward.
> 
> #Pray4Pifanjr


Praying? What use is that?



Daleks_Exterminate said:


> You can claim 50% instantly.
> You may be entitled to an upgrade in 25 days.
> this is the standard waiting time for an upgrade.


Alright, I think I can survive with 50% for the next 25 days :happy:


----------



## DudeGuy

Nyanpichu said:


> :3


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DudeGuy said:


>


I've been meaning to ask you. 
Being the freakiest INTP on perc, would you do a girl with three tits?


----------



## DudeGuy

Deadmanrising said:


> I've been meaning to ask you.
> Being the freakiest INTP on perc, would you do a girl with three tits?


I wouldn't have an issue with that, more or less... Someone having a third buttock would be weird -- but I'd probably be down for that too.


----------



## raskoolz




----------



## Pifanjr

IDontThinkSo said:


> My definitions ? lol. Your perspective of morals is immature, that's why you're all relativist about it. You suck at wisdom.





passmethecookies said:


> Over and out with you. You are, by all the evidence your posts can provide, a very stupid person.


Please refrain from making personal attacks on people.



> 1. Do Not Make Personal Attacks
> Posts that serve no purpose other than to flame users annihilate the quality of discussion. Do not make personal attacks. You may critique or disdain argument and opinion posted by users, but you may not extend that method to maligning the users themselves. Do not troll or purposefully attempt to disrupt discussion in threads. Do not harass or bully other members; this includes "type-bullying," which we define as the persistent and unsolicited public questioning of another member's type when they have not expressed such an interest.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Absolutely ass.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I think if we took tits and ass, and then somehow took and fused those tits and asses together; I think we would create a most wondrous creation. Like a rhinoceroses with bird wings. We don't make birds that don't fly, we make tanks that breathe underwater. Sort of like submarines, not really either. You know, it would just be amazing. Titasses. 

What would they be called? what would they look like? Tasses? Basses? Bunties? 


I am the mad scientist, and this is my Mona Lisa.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Wellsy said:


>


I'd picture us both naked, while we discuss her favorite books and thoughts on overpopulation.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

GhostShadow said:


> I think if we took tits and ass, and then somehow took and fused those tits and asses together; I think we would create a most wondrous creation. Like a rhinoceroses with bird wings. We don't make birds that don't fly, we make tanks that breathe underwater. Sort of like submarines, not really either. You know, it would just be amazing. Titasses.
> 
> What would they be called? what would they look like? Tasses? Basses? Bunties?
> 
> 
> I am the mad scientist, and this is my Mona Lisa.


Mildly unsettling, very ENTJ.


----------



## koalaroo

Baby make yo booty go duh dun duh!


----------



## Bunny

Deadmanrising said:


> Mildly unsettling, very ENTJ.


He's not even an ENTJ, he just changed it because he doesn't like his type  which is actually INFP.


----------



## akiyama

lol this shit still going on? And how in hell did it end up with recreational drugs and Freud?


----------



## Krokottas

akiyama said:


> lol this shit still going on? *And how in hell did it end up with recreational drugs and Freud?*


Is that a trick question?
Since when have INTP's not been good at drifting away from the primary topic and branching off into a seemingly whole new and unrelated area, only to somehow relate it back to the original topic in the end?


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Wytch said:


> He's not even an ENTJ, he just changed it because he doesn't like his type  which is actually INFP.


Well.. then he knows how to act like an ENTJ.


----------



## DudeGuy

*++good*

Human bodies are disgusting and no one is allowed to be attracted to them. 
Human minds are uninteresting and no one is allowed to be attracted to them.
Sex, love, and romance are creepy and forbidden.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

*i just figured out how to add titles*

oy gevalt


----------



## SoulScream

DudeGuy said:


> Human bodies are disgusting and no one is allowed to be attracted to them.
> Human minds are uninteresting and no one is allowed to be attracted to them.
> Sex, love, and romance are creepy and forbidden.



All hail Orwell


----------



## akiyama

Uninspired Username said:


> Is that a trick question?


Yup!


----------



## Reynir

Uninspired Username said:


> Since when have INTP's not been good at drifting away from the primary topic and branching off into a seemingly whole new and unrelated area, only to somehow relate it back to the original topic in the end?


Since relating halfway is half the fun.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Reynir said:


> Since relating halfway is half the fun.


I dun understand!


----------



## Reynir

Deadmanrising said:


> I dun understand!


consider it an extension for the question he asked, containing the retorical answer;


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Armpits. Think different.


----------



## koalaroo

Today, I'm advocating on behalf of titties. I'm especially advocating on behalf of titties with sprinkles.

That's right, titty sprinkles. I would totes go to a strip club if they had titty sprinkles instead of glitter.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

koalaroo said:


> Today, I'm advocating on behalf of titties. I'm especially advocating on behalf of titties with sprinkles.
> 
> That's right, titty sprinkles. I would totes go to a strip club if they had titty sprinkles instead of glitter.


You.. I like you.


----------



## koalaroo

akiyama said:


> lol this shit still going on? And how in hell did it end up with recreational drugs and Freud?


It took a left turn down the rabbit hole; in other words, extroverted intuition is the cause.










(If we were on the ENFP forum, this thread would now be unicorns and rainbows.)


----------



## DudeGuy

koalaroo said:


> It took a left turn down the rabbit hole; in other words, extroverted intuition is the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If we were on the ENFP forum, this thread would now be unicorns and rainbows.)


We are go for launch, Launch Director DudeGuy now gives a Go.











"Good luck and Godspeed."


----------



## koalaroo

Damn, I shouldn't give INTPs a starting point.


----------



## DudeGuy

koalaroo said:


> Damn, I shouldn't give INTPs a starting point.


----------



## Killionaire

ASS! Tits are nice but they are just decorative. Ass is bigger and meatier and it has two fun & functional orifices. 
Also it looks fantastic when you see it bent over from behind.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Killionaire said:


> ASS! Tits are nice but they are just decorative. Ass is bigger and meatier and it has two fun & functional orifices.
> Also it looks fantastic when you see it bent over from behind.


Tits just stare dumbly at you, ass winks invitingly. Am I right? Am I right?


----------



## koalaroo

Do I have to say "titty sprinkles" one more time?


----------



## BlackDog

Sporadic Aura said:


> I'd picture us both naked, while we discuss her favorite books and thoughts on overpopulation.












* *




Just kidding. Obviously me.


----------



## DudeGuy

koalaroo said:


> Do I have to say "titty sprinkles" one more time?


----------



## Bunny




----------



## ShadowsRunner

koalaroo said:


> Baby make yo booty go duh dun duh!


Are you mocking me? Okay, I think we should battle for ENTJ dominance; as in the natural course of the world...THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE ENTJ TO RULE THEM ALL!


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Bunny

GhostShadow said:


> Are you mocking me? Okay, I think we should battle for ENTJ dominance; as in the natural course of the world...THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE ENTJ TO RULE THEM ALL!


----------



## Sporadic Aura

BlackDog said:


> View attachment 375658
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. Obviously me.


we've already got the overpopulation part down! guess all that is left is talk about our favorite books. and both get naked.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Sporadic Aura said:


> we've already got the overpopulation part down! guess all that is left is talk about our favorite books. and both get naked.


Aaand we're back to the naughtiness the thread started off with.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Deadmanrising said:


> Aaand we're back to the naughtiness the thread started off with.


Naughtiness is fun! Getting offended over a silly online thread isn't. I fully support this threads new (and original) direction!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Truer words were never spoken


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Sporadic Aura said:


> Naughtiness is fun! Getting offended over a silly online thread isn't. I fully support this threads new (and original) direction!


^
Das the truth.


----------



## BlackDog

Sporadic Aura said:


> we've already got the overpopulation part down! guess all that is left is talk about our favorite books. and both get naked.


I'm currently reading _The Serpent and the Rainbow_. Now what?


----------



## Guest1234

I'm going with ass.

I'm still not entirely positive if I'm getting free plastic surgery after posting.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

BlackDog said:


> I'm currently reading _The Serpent and the Rainbow_. Now what?


- Talk about overpopulation (x)
- Talk about books (x)
- Both get naked

Now what, you ask? The answer seems pretty self evident to me!


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Interestingly, INTJs mostly went with ass and INTPs mostly went with tits.

What do you suppose this means?


----------



## Blickwinkel

INTP, ass ;3


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Deadmanrising said:


> Interestingly, INTJs mostly went with ass and INTPs mostly went with tits.
> 
> What do you suppose this means?


Finally _real_ proof that INTJ's are smarter than INTP's! This age old debate can be put to rest.


----------



## shameless

Deadmanrising said:


> This thread has an ENTP, ESFJ, ISTP and INFPs. How long have you guys been lurking?


Well its eye catching considering its in the INTP section. 

I was expecting you guys to be talking about asses on the moon or some crazy shit. Or things like... I like my boobs revealed thru a cut out of a Star Wars/Star Trek Costume. 

Surprisingly there was nothing all that weird posted. This was still interesting to see. I totally agree with Witch high five is right. You guys posted a thread about boobs & it stayed on topic people are still talking about titties and not about zombies with titties.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Sporadic Aura said:


> Finally _real_ proof that INTJ's are smarter than INTP's! This age old debate can be put to rest.


In b4 world war 3.


----------



## Kore

IDontThinkSo said:


> Okok...
> 
> - Women who prefer you to take care of their tits are less sexperienced or flat out insane.


Lol what do you mean by "take care of" ?


----------



## shallnotbenamed

airotciV said:


> Lol what do you mean by "take care of" ?


Probably means during sex. I don't get it either.


----------



## Kore

Deadmanrising said:


> Probably means during sex. I don't get it either.


It definitely doesn't apply to me then because of that thing called the nipple but I could just be insane. At least I feel amazing while my boobs are being "taken care of" though. :barbershop_quartet_

Chest


----------



## Sava Saevus

Somehow, this thread is still going.


----------



## Kore

koalaroo said:


> Today, I'm advocating on behalf of titties. I'm especially advocating on behalf of titties with sprinkles.
> 
> That's right, titty sprinkles. I would totes go to a strip club if they had titty sprinkles instead of glitter.


I shall counter with booty cupcakes with sprinkles.


----------



## septic tank

airotciV said:


> I shall counter with booty cupcakes with sprinkles.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

airotciV said:


> I shall counter with booty cupcakes with sprinkles.


Holy hell. :crazy:

Still prefer tits though.


----------



## chad0

ass


----------



## DudeGuy

airotciV said:


> I shall counter with booty cupcakes with sprinkles.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

airotciV said:


> Lol what do you mean by "take care of" ?


----------



## shallnotbenamed

airotciV said:


> I shall counter with booty cupcakes with sprinkles.


Pizza tits.







@DarkBarlow's brainchild.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> Pizza tits.
> View attachment 376394
> 
> @DarkBarlow's brainchild.


I was torn. I couldn't decide between this thread and http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/624346-do-intps-like-seeing-links-between-things.html


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> I was torn. I couldn't decide between this thread and http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/624346-do-intps-like-seeing-links-between-things.html


So you used your penis as a compass?


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> So you used your penis as a compass?


It's breakfast time here. I've been using my penis to catapult donut holes into my mouth and had to use my nipples instead.


----------



## passmethecookies

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> Somehow, this thread is still going.


And no one else has shown up to express their outrage. What's up with that...? Did they give up on us already?:crying:


----------



## DarkBarlow

passmethecookies said:


> And no one else has shown up to express their outrage. What's up with that...? Did they give up on us already?:crying:


Maybe we should head over to their forum...


----------



## Krokottas

DarkBarlow said:


> Maybe we should head over to their forum...


I feel a raid coming...


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> Maybe we should head over to their forum...


I support this. Clearly we're the most polarizing people on Perc.
Us and @DudeGuy. That man is a freak.


----------



## HermioneG

Dammit all of you. Now I can't decide if I am horny or hungry.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> I support this. Clearly we're the most polarizing people on Perc.
> Us and @DudeGuy. That man is a freak.


So it's agreed. All that remains is to decide which forum and talking DudeGuy into making the first post.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> So it's agreed. All that remains is to decide which forum and talking DudeGuy into making the first post.


Goes without saying. @DudeGuy is a natural leader. I'd recommend the INFP forum but I got an infraction there once for asking how an INFP could be manipulated..


----------



## passmethecookies

_The INTPocalypse_


----------



## shallnotbenamed

passmethecookies said:


> _The INTPocalypse_


You've been at 99% progress for days! I know the feelz. When you reach 100, we'll go out and get wasted.


----------



## Bunny

I have no patience to read all of that but I just wanted to say it's nice to see this thread still going.


----------



## WorldzMine

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> Because you claim that stating your preference has no impact on others, thus neglecting emotions. It's a product of a discourse (mostly held by men) that denies the irrational part of humans. If you read Nietzsche you might see how this neglect is nothing but a way of maintaining power, in this case over women.


That's much different then stating that emotions don't exist. That people will have different emotional reactions does prove however that emotion is a product of a persons internally held values as a result of thoughts they had in the past.

As a side note, I've realized this is the second quoted post of mine that I've accidentally found that this site didn't notify me of. And I did a lot of posting yesterday and last night in lots of threads in lots of forums so I'll never see half of what anyone said as a result. They should fix this.


----------



## WorldzMine

DudeGuy said:


> What happened to @Monty ? Their user account just disappeared, neither banned nor retired; just gone.


Same thing that happened to my quote notifications? This site is jacked up.


----------



## yen2288

(I see an annoucement about wierd issues at the top of the page... might be related)


----------



## shallnotbenamed

yen2288 said:


> (I see an annoucement about wierd issues at the top of the page... might be related)


I get that a lot too. Something something charity, on top of an INTP subforum, something something irony..


----------



## yen2288

Charity?

I see


----------



## Intricate Mystic

This thread needs to die. Reducing women to mere body parts is highly offensive.


----------



## Crimplene for men

If I had to choose I could live without my tits, but the arse is pretty integral to the human body.

That would have to stay.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Intricate Mystic said:


> This thread needs to die. Reducing women to mere body parts is highly offensive.


I know what you really desire, fine, we'll work both sides.

Women- dicks or muscles? 
Or dick muscles?


----------



## WorldzMine

Intricate Mystic said:


> This thread needs to die. Reducing women to mere body parts is highly offensive.


You do realize a woman or gay man could have made a similar thread that said something like, "Cock or ass?" I don't know, but that it was I'm sure meant to be a general question of what part attracts you most. Stating a personal preference would only be offensive to those who take offensive way too easily to things that aren't very important.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

yen2288 said:


> Charity?
> 
> I see
> View attachment 384017


Oh, not that. That I got a while ago too.
I meant the rectangular advertisement banner. Guess some don't have it.


----------



## Intricate Mystic

Deadmanrising said:


> I know what you really desire, fine, we'll work both sides.
> 
> Women- dicks or muscles?
> Or dick muscles?





WorldzMine said:


> You do realize a woman or gay man could have made a similar thread that said something like, "Cock or ass?" I don't know, but that it was I'm sure meant to be a general question of what part attracts you most. Stating a personal preference would only be offensive to those who take offensive way too easily to things that aren't very important.



Those approaches just carry the objectification further to include men.


----------



## WorldzMine

Intricate Mystic said:


> Those approaches just carry the objectification further to include men.


No they show you that there is no such thing as "objectification" or if there is this thread is absolutely not an instance of it. In fact, define objectification objectively please.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Intricate Mystic said:


> Those approaches just carry the objectification further to include men.


Das right bby. Let's objectify each other. :crazy:

Seriously though, it's a fun thread. INTPs are smart enough to think on their own and not be swayed by a thread.


----------



## Intricate Mystic

WorldzMine said:


> No they show you that there is no such thing as "objectification" or if there is this thread is absolutely not an instance of it. In fact, define objectification objectively please.


"Sexual objectification is the act of treating a person as an instrument of sexual pleasure. Objectification more broadly means treating a person as a commodity or an object, without regard to their personality or dignity." 

This thread focuses on what body part of women people find the most sexually appealing. It objectifies because it ignores the rest of the person, fragmenting a whole human being into merely "tits and ass".



Deadmanrising said:


> Das right bby. Let's objectify each other. :crazy:
> 
> Seriously though, it's a fun thread. INTPs are smart enough to think on their own and not be swayed by a thread.


Maybe it's a fun thread for some but it makes me feel reduced to body parts every time the title pops up.


----------



## yen2288

I'm curious if you have actually read any of the intellectual debate that persists within this thread? or are you objectively reducing the thread to just the title without bothering to look at the contents?


----------



## Intricate Mystic

yen2288 said:


> I'm curious if you have actually read any of the intellectual debate that persists within this thread? or are you objectively reducing the thread to just the title without bothering to look at the contents?


I've read some of the comments in the thread but not all 60 pages of it. I guess if there's an intellectual debate in the thread that makes up for an offensive thread title.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> Seriously though, it's a fun thread. INTPs are smart enough to think on their own and not be swayed by a thread.


You think? I'm leaning towards tits over asses now (I think it was the ice cream that did it). I was just about to officially switch my pick but now you've got me thinking I may have mistyped. I'll have to give this some serious thought.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Intricate Mystic said:


> "Sexual objectification is the act of treating a person as an instrument of sexual pleasure. Objectification more broadly means treating a person as a commodity or an object, without regard to their personality or dignity."
> 
> This thread focuses on what body part of women people find the most sexually appealing. It objectifies because it ignores the rest of the person, fragmenting a whole human being into merely "tits and ass".
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's a fun thread for some but it makes me feel reduced to body parts every time the title pops up.


I dunno, there's objectification and then there's objectification. Jerry Brudos bronzed the tits he severed from his victims. I often wonder what became of these and if they're being used as paperweights somewhere.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Intricate Mystic said:


> I've read some of the comments in the thread but not all 60 pages of it. I guess if there's an intellectual debate in the thread that makes up for an offensive thread title.


But if I can't objectify women, I'll have to womanize.. womanify objects. I guess the stuffing in my pillow could use some love.


----------



## Dasein

Snakecharmer said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Like, hair shaved off? :shocked: There's only one area of a man's body I like, er, clean shaven and I think that might take this thread in an entirely new direction, so... :tongue:


The palms of the hands?


----------



## Snakecharmer

INTonyP said:


> The palms of the hands?


*cough* yep, you got it.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Snakecharmer said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Like, hair shaved off? :shocked: There's only one area of a man's body I like, er, clean shaven and I think that might take this thread in an entirely new direction, so... :tongue:


Don't worry about derailing the thread...it's size that matters most. Don't take my word for, ask DMR. 

Or keep it to yourself...I'm sure you're not far from a McDonalds, nothing a box of McNuggets won't cure.


----------



## Snakecharmer

DarkBarlow said:


> Don't worry about derailing the thread...it's size that matters most. Don't take my word for, ask DMR.
> 
> Or keep it to yourself...I'm sure you're not far from a McDonalds, nothing a box of McNuggets won't cure.


Butt seriously, I'm not the kind of chick who cares much about these things.

I go for brains, wit, kindness...I don't care too much about physical appearance, as long as the guy bathes and doesn't smell funny. :laughing:


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> Don't worry about derailing the thread...it's size that matters most. Don't take my word for, ask DMR.
> 
> Or keep it to yourself...I'm sure you're not far from a McDonalds, nothing a box of McNuggets won't cure.


I love when people call me DMR here. My other e-friends do that, and it pricks me when people say "Dead man".


----------



## WorldzMine

DarkBarlow said:


> Don't worry about derailing the thread...it's size that matters most.


I'm not sure if this thread is even fully "railed" to begin with but I would also add that there is also something quite entertaining in the reactions of the random feeler types who pop up "offended".


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> I love when people call me DMR here. My other e-friends do that, and it pricks me when people say "Dead man".


Now if I could just get 'Dark' instead of 'Barlow'...this has come up a couple times and makes me feel like I'm back in The Marines. Talk about pricks.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> Now if I could just get 'Dark' instead of 'Barlow'...this has come up a couple times and makes me feel like I'm back in The Marines. Talk about pricks.


That's on you. It's an adjective, and people will always refer the noun. 

Why do you want to be called Dark? Barlow sounds cooler.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

WorldzMine said:


> I'm not sure if this thread is even fully "railed" to begin with but I would also add that there is also something quite entertaining in the reactions of the random feeler types who pop up "offended".


They keep the thread going. I wonder how many feelers troll about their reactions.


----------



## Bunny

That's why it's best to have a one word username :tongue:


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> That's on you. It's an adjective, and people will always refer the noun.
> 
> Why do you want to be called Dark? Barlow sounds cooler.


Not when Dark is your first name.


----------



## Dasein

Wytch said:


> That's why it's best to have a one word username :tongue:


So DMR it is! And what is the other? Dark pric...?

You need a simple to pronounce one word username like I have chosen.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> Not when Dark is your first name.


..at this point, I can't tell if this is serious.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Wytch said:


> That's why it's best to have a one word username :tongue:


I was looking into switching it up just a few days ago, no shit...the original 'Dark' posted six times total over three years ago, he's not using it. Maybe it could have been done but polling determined I should stick with this one.


----------



## WorldzMine

Wytch said:


> That's why it's best to have a one word username :tongue:


Says the objectifier of fruits. Fruitists such as yourself offend me. As a result of you objectifying fruits it's entirely plausible that someone at some point might possibly just think of fruit as just something that's edible--like a peach; while ignoring all the other beautiful and intriguing aspects of fruits that embody the rich diversity that all fruits share.


----------



## Bunny

DarkBarlow said:


> I was looking into switching it up just a few days ago, no shit...the original 'Dark' posted six times total over three years ago, he's not using it. Maybe it could have been done but polling determined I should stick with this one.


Witch was taken when I first signed up hence the "y".

If people are used to your username it's probably best not to change it at this point.


----------



## Dasein

Wytch said:


> Witch was taken when I first signed up hence the "y"
> 
> If people are used to your username it's probably best not to change it at this point.


Yes, when I signed up my regular choices for a username were already taken and this was as creative as I could get at the moment.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Did anyone think of putting "Icanthinkofausername" or something at first?
I did, but since I like authenticity that idea was discarded.


----------



## Bunny

WorldzMine said:


> Says the objectifier of fruits. Fruitists such as yourself offend me. As a result of you objectifying fruits it's entirely plausible that someone at some point might possibly just think of fruit as just something that's edible--like a peach; while ignoring all the other beautiful and intriguing aspects of fruits that embody the rich diversity that all fruits share.












Lol


----------



## Bunny

INTonyP said:


> Yes, when I signed up my regular choices for a username were already taken and this was as creative as I could get at the moment.


It's not bad lol 



Deadmanrising said:


> Did anyone think of putting "Icanthinkofausername" or something at first?
> I did, but since I like authenticity that idea was discarded.


No, I think I just wanted Witch and went from there.


----------



## Dasein

Maybe it's time for a song ...


----------



## Monty

g_w said:


> good thinking. No sense in her getting the paint all over your clothes...


LOL, just lol. I would paint you naked @Deadmanrising


----------



## DudeGuy

What about dickbutts?


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope

INTonyP said:


> I don't like wearing socks either, if I can avoid it.


I hate them with a passion, those fucking fabric foot death traps.



Lonewaer said:


> New derail : Socks or no socks ?
> 
> 
> For me, I like socks when wearing shoes. Also new socks are the best, they're so soft and warm and- But then when it's hot enough, I like not wearing socks or shoes.


Unfortunately I hate shoes without socks more than I hate just socks.



Wytch said:


> Head & Shoulders, obviously.
> 
> As for feet I take care of mine but other than that. I don't think about my feet much at all.
> I'm also not into shoes as much as some girls.


I am the exact same way, my shoe "collection" is pitiful. My (male) spouse has a few more pairs than me...


Also, collar bones...


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope




----------



## DudeGuy

LucyFurre said:


> Also, collar bones...


----------



## passmethecookies

INTonyP said:


> Sometimes I do sound like this ... my neighbors must be starting to wonder ...


Awww, poor kitty, he's just callin' for some lovin' :blushed:


----------



## Bunny

LucyFurre said:


> I am the exact same way, my shoe "collection" is pitiful. My (male) spouse has a few more pairs than me....


Haha.
I have a small collection and I do try to branch out. I bought some boots recently but I've never worn them.
I always end up wearing my skater shoes and I never feel like putting on "nicer" shoes unless it's for a special occasion.

However, I do like socks but my feet get cold easily.


----------



## passmethecookies

LucyFurre said:


> ..
> 
> 
> Also, collar bones...


Hmm, collar bones-->neck-->mandible...Nothing like a beautiful well delineated mandibular bone. Me like.


I love socks. But that's probably because I hate feet, now that I think of it.


----------



## DarkBarlow

passmethecookies said:


> Hmm, collar bones-->neck-->mandible...Nothing like a beautiful well delineated mandibular bone. Me like.
> 
> 
> I love socks. But that's probably because I hate feet, now that I think of it.


I hear Oscar Pistorius is single and back on the market.


----------



## SuperShock911

Now this is a thread I can get *behind*.

Anyone can have nice tits, but it takes a little effort to have a nice ass, so I'll go with ass.

I'd also go with head and shoulders, as for the fruit I think I'll say apples, maybe strawberries.

And I'll only wear socks with shoes.

I have 3 pairs of shoes, 2 of which are running shoes and 1 pair of sneakers.

Okay, I think I caught up with everything.


----------



## DudeGuy

passmethecookies said:


> Hmm, collar bones-->neck-->mandible...Nothing like a beautiful well delineated mandibular bone. Me like.
> 
> 
> I love socks. But that's probably because I hate feet, now that I think of it.














SuperShock911 said:


> Now this is a thread I can get *behind*.


----------



## Bunny

SuperShock911 said:


> Now this is a thread I can get *behind*.
> 
> Anyone can have nice tits, but it takes a little effort to have a nice ass, so I'll go with ass.
> 
> I'd also go with head and shoulders, as for the fruit I think I'll say apples, maybe strawberries.
> 
> And I'll only wear socks with shoes.
> 
> I have 3 pairs of shoes, 2 of which are running shoes and 1 pair of sneakers.
> 
> Okay, I think I caught up with everything.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

This thread has surpassed all MBTI boundaries. roud:


----------



## passmethecookies

Deadmanrising said:


> This thread has surpassed all MBTI boundaries. roud:



Apart from the hosts, this thread seems to attract ISTPs, INFJs, ENTPs and plus one or two ISFJs....:shocked: is it the Ti, maybe?

(is it Ti really for Titties? )


----------



## Snakecharmer

passmethecookies said:


> I hate feet. Human feet, that is, because cat's' and dog's paws are cute, especially cats'.
> I love shoes, though.
> 
> Anyway, what a vomit inducing quote. "I can't" with those women dressing for men. Fucking losers.
> 
> ETA: just saw the tattoo comment. I like tattoos on me but I prefer my men without them.
> I don't think I have a preference that goes as far as fetish. Maybe shoulders, idk.


I also hate human feet, but love shoes.

Also agree on the point about women dressing for men. Blech.

Oh, but...I'm a sucker for tattooed men - depending on the actual art and placement, of course. I really like vintage, retro, or Sailor Jerry-style. Rawr.

I have no fetishes...


----------



## shallnotbenamed

passmethecookies said:


> Apart from the hosts, this thread seems to attract ISTPs, INFJs, ENTPs and plus one or two ISFJs....:shocked: is it the Ti, maybe?
> 
> (is it Ti really for Titties? )


Also INFPs.

INTP girls could definitely use that. ISTPs even. @Wytch
_"I put the Ti in Titties"._


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Snakecharmer said:


> I also hate human feet, but love shoes.


Maybe that's why? Lulz.


----------



## sometimes

This thread is so pointless and it's objectifying and crude.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

pippylongstocking said:


> This thread is so pointless and it's objectifying and crude.


Exactly. 

erc2:


----------



## will-o'-wisp

Men's hands. Mmmm


----------



## Snakecharmer

By the way, this thread is useless without pics.

Edit: old fitness forum joke - should have known it would not work here. lol


----------



## SuperShock911




----------



## Millie

There's your ass, here's your tits


----------



## Chaos_Wizard

Deadmanrising said:


> Tits!
> 
> Don't say "face".


Easily one of the hardest questions known to humanity. At any rate, I love and prefer them equally, generally speaking. One comes right at the end of a (presumably) curvy body; the other sits perfectly on the front of the torso - often beautifully looking and squeezable. 

However, here is my strategy to tell their importance apart: I simply ask myself, "Which would be worst without?" The simple a see is that I would be most annoyed were a woman to have huge breasts and no back end, whereas I think having a decent back end and slightly inadequate breasts is more tolerable. 

So, if that's any indication, my answer must be "ass". (Nice thread.)


----------



## DudeGuy

I'm more of a leg-man.


----------



## DudeGuy

This thread is so meaningful and it's subjectifying and refined.


----------



## Dasein

Do you think this thread will outlive the invasion threads? Perhaps it will achieve in conquering the rest of the forum by the back door. :wink: D'OH!


----------



## Bunny

Deadmanrising said:


> Also INFPs.
> 
> INTP girls could definitely use that. ISTPs even. @Wytch
> _"I put the Ti in Titties"._


It's a darn clever phrase


----------



## shallnotbenamed

ExTJ men can go "we put the Te in testicles".


----------



## DudeGuy

ENFJ put the Fe iN Feet?


----------



## Krokottas

Deadmanrising said:


> Also INFPs.
> 
> INTP girls could definitely use that. ISTPs even. @Wytch
> _"I put the Ti in Titties"._


Introverts; We put the "I" in "U".~

Extroverts though, they just put their E in everything.

Sorry, I'm done, carry on.


----------



## Sava Saevus

DarkBarlow said:


> I hear Oscar Pistorius is single and back on the market.


----------



## awhiterabbit

ASS-enine comments to keep a funny and witty conversation going


----------



## DudeGuy

awhiterabbit said:


> ASS-enine comments to keep a funny and witty conversation going


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Should I make a Tits or Ass public poll for more accurate results, or should we leave the precision behind and just enjoy talk of titties and asses?

EDIT: Should I also make a poll about whether to make a Tits or Ass poll?


----------



## Dasein

Deadmanrising said:


> Should I make a Tits or Ass public poll for more accurate results, or should we leave the precision behind and just enjoy talk of titties and asses?
> 
> EDIT: Should I also make a poll about whether to make a Tits or Ass poll?


Depends on the goal? Would it be INTP centric or better in the broader location of the forum?

http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/

Maybe another way to learn some new vocabulary too ... you know? in the name of science 

46 Sexual Fetishes You've Never Heard Of


----------



## shallnotbenamed

INTonyP said:


> Depends on the goal? Would it be INTP centric or better in the broader location of the forum?
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/
> 
> Maybe another way to learn some new vocabulary too ... you know? in the name of science
> 
> 46 Sexual Fetishes You've Never Heard Of


I'll ask the broader location of the forum.. sometime. 2lazyritenow


----------



## will-o'-wisp




----------



## Millie

will-o'-wisp said:


> View attachment 387225


Someone appreciates the value of compromise


----------



## Dasein

will-o'-wisp said:


> View attachment 387225


----------



## Norsecat

Brainssss <this girl has tits and ass but that smile smirk swoons me


----------



## DudeGuy

Deadmanrising said:


> Should I make a Tits or Ass public poll for more accurate results, or should we leave the precision behind and just enjoy talk of titties and asses?
> 
> EDIT: Should I also make a poll about whether to make a Tits or Ass poll?


We should probably make a poll about whether to make a _poll about whether to make a tits or ass poll, a_nd then a poll on whether to make it public or not.


----------



## DudeGuy

We'll probably need a thread titled "Are polls immoral, unethical or wrong?" before we can know if we should do the first poll.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DudeGuy said:


> We'll probably need a thread titled "Are polls immoral, unethical or wrong?" before we can know if we should do the first poll.


No one did it. I am disappoint.


----------



## Dasein

DudeGuy said:


> We'll probably need a thread titled "Are polls immoral, unethical or wrong?" before we can know if we should do the first poll.


Maybe we need a poll to determine if we should have a poll before we create a thread titled "Are polls immoral, unethical or wrong?"


----------



## Millie

Maybe we need a poll about whether we should get the fuck on with making a poll or continue debating where the cycle of polls should begin.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Miles06 said:


> Maybe we need a poll about whether we should get the fuck on with making a poll or continue debating where the cycle of polls should begin.


We should also get a poll on whether this is causing too many polls.


----------



## Bunny

Deadmanrising said:


> We should also get a poll on whether this is causing too many polls.


But then we'd need a poll on whether or not we should make a poll about too many polls because it would be encouraging the polls to multiply.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Wytch said:


> But then we'd need a poll on whether or not we should make a poll about too many polls because it would be encouraging the polls to multiply.


Also a poll betting how many polls will be sent to the Spam section.


----------



## Urban Erudite

Tits? Sure.

But ass is a must. It's a given, and tits do nooot age well.


----------



## JustMe

Urban Erudite said:


> Tits? Sure.
> 
> But ass is a must. It's a given, and tits do nooot age well.


Sorry to say but ass doesn't age well either 

Seriously does anything?


----------



## DudeGuy

JustJulia said:


> Sorry to say but ass doesn't age well either
> 
> Seriously does anything?


cast iron cookware


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Why have you abandoned @DudeGuy and I, @DarkBarlow? This is why feminists are winning.


----------



## Dasein

Deadmanrising said:


> Why have you abandoned @DudeGuy and I, @DarkBarlow? This is why feminists are winning.


It's not so bad if feminists get the upper hand sometimes. Sometimes it more fun to let them be on top.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

INTonyP said:


> It's not so bad if feminists get the upper hand sometimes. Sometimes it more fun to let them be on top.


Unless the retarded/crazy ones charge you with rape. 

I've seen videos where they believe if they change their mind about consent once the deed is done, it's okay.


----------



## Dasein

Deadmanrising said:


> Unless the retarded/crazy ones charge you with rape.
> 
> I've seen videos where they believe if they change their mind about consent once the deed is done, it's okay.


I think those are very rare. I have more difficulty understanding the following types of women (described in this video). I think a solution is to bring up the subject early and suggest creating a safe word. It might even be a pickup line? ... "Hey, what are your favorite safe words?"

But I don't think healthy NT women are like this.


----------



## JustMe

Just wasted time making smart answer and deleted it- happens...:bored:


----------



## DudeGuy

I'm a feminist.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DudeGuy said:


> I'm a feminist.


----------



## Dasein

DudeGuy said:


> I'm a feminist.


Unfortunately the term feminism, like so man other *ism words have a variety of meanings to different people.

I prefer the term ... "Justice of the Peach."


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> Why have you abandoned @DudeGuy and I, @DarkBarlow? This is why feminists are winning.


http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/646898-female-intps-unite.html

Mmmmm...smoked brisket...what?


----------



## DudeGuy

INTonyP said:


> Unfortunately the term feminism, like so man other *ism words have a variety of meanings to different people.
> 
> I prefer the term ... "Justice of the Peach."


:dry:


----------



## Bunny




----------



## shallnotbenamed

Wytch said:


> View attachment 388866


She'd get my meat.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> She'd get my meat.


Think twice, she's playing you. PETA chicks don't use soap. At least you don't have to scrub a brisket down for it to taste good.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> PETA chicks don't use soap.


Oh, fuck..


----------



## Loaf

Ass.


----------



## DudeGuy

Wytch said:


> View attachment 388866


----------



## Bunny

DudeGuy said:


>


That must be like fast-food to him.


----------



## DudeGuy

Wytch said:


> That must be like fast-food to him.


More like


----------



## shallnotbenamed

There's something I'm not quite getting here.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> There's something I'm not quite getting here.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HSWV4Olr9Lk


----------



## Massiv0r




----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HSWV4Olr9Lk


Is the Hannibal TV series good?


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Massiv0r said:


>


Wat dis mean

Am I missing a lot of jokes today?


----------



## Bunny

Deadmanrising said:


> Wat dis mean
> 
> Am I missing a lot of jokes today?


I don't know about that one but it's looks kind of creepy to me. I would run if I was that girl.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Wytch said:


> I don't know about that one but it's looks kind of creepy to me. I would run if I was that girl.


I'm wondering why he posted a 14 year old girl working out on the _Tits or Ass?_ thread.


----------



## Bunny

Deadmanrising said:


> I'm wondering why he posted a 14 year old girl working out on the _Tits or Ass?_ thread.


That is also a little creepy.


----------



## DudeGuy

Deadmanrising said:


> Is the Hannibal TV series good?


First two seasons were good, third one is worth pushing through.


----------



## DarkBarlow

DudeGuy said:


> First two seasons were good, third one is worth pushing through.


I haven't watched the third season yet so I still have that to look forward to but I'm miffed they cancelled the series. Fourth season was supposed to bring Clarice Starling into the storyline but there was a problem with rights to the character or something. I like how the backstory was tweaked and would have enjoyed seeing a fresh take on the bulk of the original material. 

Perhaps HBO will pick up the series and then we'll be able to see her tits.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

"Tits or ass?"


DarkBarlow said:


> tits.


----------



## Dasein

Deadmanrising said:


> "Tits or ass?"


What are trying to do? Put the train back on the rails?

A serving of peaches and buns for me, please. .... Come in Tokyo.


----------



## ENTPness

What kind of self-respecting person with a P-ness would force a choice between two good options like that when you can have both?


----------



## shallnotbenamed

ENTPness said:


> What kind of self-respecting person with a P-ness would force a choice between two good options like that when you can have both?


but that's the point


----------



## shallnotbenamed

INTonyP said:


> What are trying to do? Put the train back on the rails?
> 
> A serving of peaches and buns for me, please. .... Come in Tokyo.


I was trying to expose that Barlow's secretly a tit man.

Anything else is a bonus side-effect.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight

I want all. I'm greedy, can't help it.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkSideOfLight said:


> I want all. I'm greedy, can't help it.


I've noticed this is the standard ENTP response.

Exactly why debates with ENTPs get annoying sometimes. :ninja:


----------



## Dasein

Deadmanrising said:


> DarkSideOfLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want all. I'm greedy, can't help it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed this is the standard ENTP response.
> 
> Exactly why debates with ENTPs get annoying sometimes. :ninja:
Click to expand...


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Regardless of MBTI, Enneagram or foot size, if you're on this thread, you _have_ to pick.


----------



## ENTPness

Deadmanrising said:


> but that's the point


Yeah, but I just am never going to get tired of using the "Pness" pun as often as I possibly can.

Also you're right. ENTPs do want it all.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Tits + Ass = Tats?







So there's one place where a woman's ass could compete with her bountiful handles- a fully tattooed chick.




ENTPness said:


> Also you're right. ENTPs do want it all.


CHOOSE. THAT'S THE POINT OF THE THREAAAAD


----------



## ENTPness

Deadmanrising said:


> CHOOSE. THAT'S THE POINT OF THE THREAAAAD
> View attachment 389266


Nahhhh that's more like "Te bitch."


----------



## shallnotbenamed

ENTPness said:


> Nahhhh that's more like "Te bitch."


But slicing the grey areas down to precise rings..

What image would you use for "Ne bitch"? This?
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9a/Větruše,_zrcadlové_bludiště.jpg


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> I was trying to expose that Barlow's secretly a tit man.


It all depends on context. When it comes to voyeurism, tits. When it comes to hands-on, ass hands-down. 

Ok, maybe, just maybe if they were the perfectly perky pair with areolae no bigger than a quarter in that sublime shade of pink, maybe then I'd go tits. Yeah, I'll give you this.


----------



## ENTPness

Deadmanrising said:


> But slicing the grey areas down to precise rings..


Yeeeaaahhh... still more "Te bitch." What kind of self-respecting xxTP cares about "the point" anyway? I mean what is "the point?" It's totally relative.



> What image would you use for "Ne bitch"? This?
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9a/Větruše,_zrcadlové_bludiště.jpg


That works. But then so does this:


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> It all depends on context. When it comes to voyeurism, tits. When it comes to hands-on, ass hands-down.
> 
> Ok, maybe, just maybe if they were the perfectly perky pair with areolae no bigger than a quarter in that sublime shade of pink, maybe then I'd go tits. Yeah, I'll give you this.


Context, huh.. What about the tattooed women?


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> Context, huh.. What about the tattooed women?


Depends on the ink. Done well it's a plus. Half-assed, not so much. Why?


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> Depends on the ink. Done well it's a plus. Half-assed, not so much. Why?


Out of the post I made 4 posts ago.

I don't know, something about a well tattooed woman gets me. I thought your artsy side would have a lot to say about it.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Why are there always more guests than members browsing threads?
Does this only happen in the INTP forum? That would make sense but... that's a little _too_ INTP. I worry for those people.


----------



## Petrahygen

Tits? Asss? Why not both?


----------



## Dasein

Monty said:


> I never understood the fascination with butts. It's a butt, people poop from butts. Isn't that the opposite of arousing?


LOL! It's a very primal instinct. :wink: ... it's got nothing to do with where the poop comes from! :laughing:


----------



## Terezi Pyrope

Never cared much for either. Hips are my favorite. I don't really know why, but if a girl has really nice hips I'm inclined to be very attracted to her. Large hips might somewhat imply a large butt, but that's not what I'd focus on anyways.


----------



## RoseateThorns

AwkwardShorty said:


> Oh, well I think most women are into ass actually, at least the women I've talked to have always seemed to have a strong fascination for men with great butts.
> I just happened to be a tits kinda girl, I guess..





Deanna said:


> Also a tits girl.





Monty said:


> I never understood the fascination with butts. It's a butt, people poop from butts. Isn't that the opposite of arousing?


Same here. Is this an INTP girl thing or are the INTP girls that prefer butts hiding? ...New thread?


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Petrahygen said:


> Tits? Asss? Why not both?





Negativity Bias said:


>


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Also I hate how the thread is 4 stars when it should be 5. :angry:


----------



## maust

Deadmanrising said:


> Also I hate how the thread is 4 stars when it should be 5. :angry:


You're welcome *blows kiss*


----------



## shallnotbenamed

maust said:


> You're welcome *blows kiss*


Thank you.:crazy:
How do you do it?


----------



## maust

Deadmanrising said:


> Thank you.:crazy:
> How do you do it?


Rate threads, or be awesome? The being awesome is genetic, the rating threads is in the top right corner of the thread, under "total thanks", in the black bar. But you can't rate your own thread :tongue:


----------



## DudeGuy

maust said:


> But you can't rate your own thread :tongue:


You can if you break the rules. Don't tell me what I can't do! :angry:


----------



## shallnotbenamed

maust said:


> But you can't rate your own thread :tongue:


I just did.
erc2:


----------



## Contemplato

Tits! The bigger the better.
Implants are awful though.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Contemplato said:


> Tits! The bigger the better.
> Implants are awful though.


That gave me an idea. To al u tit luvers

Small real tits or big fake tits?


----------



## SuperShock911

Gotta go with the small real tits, they don't need to be that big.


----------



## Millie

teeny weeny fakey tittums


----------



## maust

Deadmanrising said:


> I just did.
> erc2:


Cheater. 
But it doesn't matter, it's still four stars. Why? I gave it a one star rating. 
 



DudeGuy said:


> You can if you break the rules. Don't tell me what I can't do! :angry:


1. Wait, does it physically let you? I thought it didn't.  
2. Have you read my type description, I AM A DICTATOR, YOU NAIVE FOOL


----------



## shallnotbenamed

maust said:


> Why? I gave it a one star rating.


Die. :exterminate:


----------



## shallnotbenamed

SuperShock911 said:


> Gotta go with the small real tits, they don't need to be that big.


----------



## DudeGuy

maust said:


> 2. Have you read my type description, I AM A DICTATOR, YOU NAIVE FOOL


No, I didn't read your type's description.


----------



## maust

Deadmanrising said:


> Die. :exterminate:


I'm made of vibranium, you peasant :crazy: Do your worst, gather your armies, FIGHT TO YOUR DOOM


----------



## shallnotbenamed

There's someone called @TheDude lurking. @DudeGuy has a brother?


----------



## DudeGuy

I do have a brother but he's not TheDude, my brother refuses to be on PerC -- he's an _ISFP_.


----------



## Mac The Knife

ass


----------



## Parrot

Ass all day bruh!


* *




















And for the country people out there:


----------



## Lonewaer

DudeGuy said:


> I do have a brother but he's not TheDude, my brother refuses to be on PerC -- he's an _ISFP_.


Heh, to be fair you're an ISFP too xD


----------



## Bunny

DudeGuy said:


> I do have a brother but he's not TheDude, my brother refuses to be on PerC -- he's an _ISFP_.


Maybe The Dude likes you so he is stalking you :shocked:


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Drunk Parrot said:


> Ass all day bruh!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the country people out there:


How come no "I Like Big Butts and I Cannot Lie" song?


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Wytch said:


> Maybe The Dude likes you so he is stalking you :shocked:


He wants to kill DudeGuy and take over his life.


----------



## Bunny

Deadmanrising said:


> He wants to kill DudeGuy and take over his life.


Oh no, it's a real life Fatal Attraction!


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Wytch said:


> Oh no, it's a real life Fatal Attraction!


The INTPs will only speculate and think about the situation till DudeGuy dies.
He's doomed.


----------



## Bunny

Deadmanrising said:


> The INTPs will only speculate and think about the situation till DudeGuy dies.
> He's doomed.


Oh dear =/

He is doomed isn't he, this is not looking good.

He needs to find some Sensor friends.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Wytch said:


> He needs to find some Sensor friends.


Yup. He needs to follow in my footsteps.
Then again, I struck gold.


----------



## Bunny

Deadmanrising said:


> Yup. He needs to follow in my footsteps.
> Then again, I struck gold.


Lol 

We do think on our feet.


----------



## DudeGuy

Deadmanrising said:


> He wants to kill DudeGuy and take over his life.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Lol, what a great thread


----------



## shallnotbenamed

johnnyyukon said:


> Lol, what a great thread


Thenkyu. :crazy:

Tits or ass?


----------



## johnnyyukon

Deadmanrising said:


> Thenkyu. :crazy:
> 
> Tits or ass?


You're welcome sssirr.

Well...I believe I answered "big booty bitchez" or something already, referencing that Three 6 Mafia song, but sadly no one caught it.


But to answer, back dat ass up big mama!!












Azz and Titties....and Big booty bitchez!!!
(seriously the club went BANANAS when this shit came on way back in the day):


----------



## Parrot

Deadmanrising said:


> How come no "I Like Big Butts and I Cannot Lie" song?


Too cliche and I really don't even like that song. I was in my teens, early 20s, for the 2000s so those booty shaking songs are more partial to me than Anything by Sir Mix-A-Lot.


----------



## Dasein

Mama's got a squeeze box
She wears on her chest
And when Daddy comes home

He never gets no rest
'Cause she's playing all night
And the music's all right
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night

Well the kids don't eat
And the dog can't sleep
There's no escape from the music
In the whole damn street
'Cause she's playing all night
And the music's all right

Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night
She goes in and out and in
And out and in and out and in and out
She's playing all night

And the music's all tight
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night
She goes, squeeze me, come on and squeeze me
Come on and tease me like you do
I'm so in love with you

Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night
She goes in and out and in and out
And in and out and in and out
'Cause she's playing all night

And the music's all right
Mama's got a squeeze box
Daddy never sleeps at night


----------



## Rift

Wytch said:


> Oh no, it's a real life Fatal Attraction!


single white female..maybe.. 

with a scattering of similar themed films, 

and just a hint of black swan... 






the dudes will engage in an epic dance battle in only the way an intp can... 

but which is ultimately cut short 

with a violent thrusting... 

impaled by Excalibur

as a lady emerges from the hidden depths

to declare 

"There can be only one... "

cheerfully grinning like _the cat_ that caught the bird

"And mine's the biggest"

~fin~

*awaits raspberry award*


----------



## Bunny

Rift said:


> single white female..maybe..
> 
> with a scattering of similar themed films,
> 
> and just a hint of black swan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dudes will engage in an epic dance battle in only the way an intp can...
> 
> but which is ultimately cut short
> 
> with a violent thrusting...
> 
> impaled by Excalibur
> 
> as a lady emerges from the hidden depths
> 
> to declare
> 
> "There can be only one... "
> 
> cheerfully grinning like _the cat_ that caught the bird
> 
> "And mine's the biggest"
> 
> ~fin~
> 
> *awaits raspberry award*



While I did realise that (and I considered changing it to something else) "Fatal Attraction" just had a better ring to it, to me.


----------



## Rift

Wytch said:


> While I did realise that (and I considered changing it to something else) "Fatal Attraction" just had a better ring to it, to me.


well, there are better shots of it... 

there are several mock gifs of reenacting scenes from it... wait, no that was the infamous basic instinct leg crossing... though, serial mom really did that better... with whiskey voiced kathleen turner romancing the bone.

fatal attraction.. ah, glenn close... yeah, the pet stew was a bit much. 

Hmm. although, maybe we can make dudeguy into a dalmatian.










* *

















silence of a hundred and one dalmatians. 

with the other dude... 









* *














so much more marketability... you're a genius, we'll make a fortune.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

INTonyP said:


> Mama's got a squeeze box
> She wears on her chest
> And when Daddy comes home
> 
> He never gets no rest
> 'Cause she's playing all night
> And the music's all right
> Mama's got a squeeze box
> Daddy never sleeps at night
> 
> Well the kids don't eat
> And the dog can't sleep
> There's no escape from the music
> In the whole damn street
> 'Cause she's playing all night
> And the music's all right
> 
> Mama's got a squeeze box
> Daddy never sleeps at night
> She goes in and out and in
> And out and in and out and in and out
> She's playing all night
> 
> And the music's all tight
> Mama's got a squeeze box
> Daddy never sleeps at night
> She goes, squeeze me, come on and squeeze me
> Come on and tease me like you do
> I'm so in love with you
> 
> Mama's got a squeeze box
> Daddy never sleeps at night
> She goes in and out and in and out
> And in and out and in and out
> 'Cause she's playing all night
> 
> And the music's all right
> Mama's got a squeeze box
> Daddy never sleeps at night


:crazy:
That's a damn good song.


----------



## Bunny

Rift said:


> well, there are better shots of it...
> 
> there are several mock gifs of reenacting scenes from it... wait, no that was the infamous basic instinct leg crossing... though, serial mom really did that better... with whiskey voiced kathleen turner romancing the bone.
> 
> fatal attraction.. ah, glenn close... yeah, the pet stew was a bit much.
> 
> Hmm. although, maybe we can make dudeguy into a dalmatian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silence of a hundred and one dalmatians.
> 
> with the other dude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much more marketability... you're a genius, we'll make a fortune.



Thanks :tongue: 
That was my plan all along.

It'll be a movie that all ages, races, genders and dogs can relate to.

We can pitch it to Disney as soon as I have the final script done.


----------



## DudeGuy

Rift said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, there are better shots of it...
> 
> there are several mock gifs of reenacting scenes from it... wait, no that was the infamous basic instinct leg crossing... though, serial mom really did that better... with whiskey voiced kathleen turner romancing the bone.
> 
> fatal attraction.. ah, glenn close... yeah, the pet stew was a bit much.
> 
> Hmm. although, maybe we can make dudeguy into a dalmatian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silence of a hundred and one dalmatians.
> 
> with the other dude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much more marketability... you're a genius, we'll make a fortune.


No.


----------



## Rift

DudeGuy said:


> No.


I had a dream, a dream about you, baby.
It's gonna come true, baby.
They think that we're through, but baby....

You'll be swell! You'll be great!
Gonna have the whole world on the plate!
Starting here, starting now....


okay, so can we at least have some big breasted mods chase you two around the room with nets.. while the benny hill theme plays?


----------



## DudeGuy

Rift said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream, a dream about you, baby.
> It's gonna come true, baby.
> They think that we're through, but baby....
> 
> You'll be swell! You'll be great!
> Gonna have the whole world on the plate!
> Starting here, starting now....
> 
> 
> okay, so can we at least have some big breasted mods chase you two around the room with nets.. while the benny hill theme plays?


No, though that doesn't sound like I'd have any choice.


----------



## Rift

(for the zygotes of the womb... look away. )


* *






















(.. you can find a trail of cookie crumbs on DG's shoulders, aye.)


----------



## Rift

hmm, no, probably not.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

There's something I'm missing here.. I need more tits and less poetry. :crying:


----------



## BlackLikeMySoul




----------



## shallnotbenamed

AwkwardShorty said:


> View attachment 392738


Classy for "Tits or GTFO".


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> There's something I'm missing here.. I need more tits and less poetry. :crying:


When titties corrupt, poetry cleanses.

Boobs poems — Hello Poetry


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> When titties corrupt, poetry cleanses.
> 
> Boobs poems â€” Hello Poetry


The first poem is cancerous. I hate women like that. Especially since some of them have nice tits.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> The first poem is cancerous. I hate women like that. Especially since some of them have nice tits.


I thought some of the haiku further down the page were quite good.

I cannot stand my
mind, but I sure love playing
with my boobs sometimes.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> I thought some of the haiku further down the page were quite good.
> 
> I cannot stand my
> mind, but I sure love playing
> with my boobs sometimes.


_Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
Your right tit is nice,
Your left tit is nice too._

Works every time.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> _Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> Your right tit is nice,
> Your left tit is nice too._
> 
> Works every time.


Roses are red
Violets are blue
Now shut the fuck up
And show me your tits

This poetry thing is easy! I'm feeling cleansed already.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> Now shut the fuck up
> And show me your tits
> 
> This poetry thing is easy!


Roses have thorns,
Voilets are shit,
Dinner was good,
But I came for the tits..


----------



## DarkBarlow

Where there is poetry, there must be song.

Sung to the tune of _Moonlight Feels Right _
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nd_Bs5wS-I

I saw your titties comin' my direction
I brushed them with my hands today
All silky smooth they gave me an erection
You winked and gave me your ok
I'll lay you back across the kitchen table
You'll drop your top down all the way
I feel my mind becoming quite unstable
And squeeze them as we pound away

Your tits, my mitts. Your tits, my mitts.

And so on...


----------



## Dasein

DarkBarlow said:


> Where there is poetry, there must be song.
> 
> Sung to the tune of _Moonlight Feels Right _
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nd_Bs5wS-I
> 
> I saw your titties comin' my direction
> I brushed them with my hands today
> All silky smooth they gave me an erection
> You winked and gave me your ok
> I'll lay you back across the kitchen table
> You'll drop your top down all the way
> I feel my mind becoming quite unstable
> And squeeze them as we pound away
> 
> Your tits, my mitts. Your tits, my mitts.
> 
> And so on...


Wow, I haven't heard that one in a long time. Great reconstructive lyrics.


----------



## BlackLikeMySoul

Who knew tittie poems could be so touching? 

From now on I'll demand a tit poem from everyone who wants to touch my boobs.


----------



## shallnotbenamed




----------



## DarkBarlow

INTonyP said:


> Wow, I haven't heard that one in a long time. Great reconstructive lyrics.


Don't encourage him, he knows too many 70's one hit wonders...

Sung to the tune of _Brand New Key_
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p02DgHeGdyI

I slicked up my titties with baby oil last night
All bright and shiny they reflected the light
I saw you standing there lusting after me
But I'll go it alone cause you got nothin' I need

Well, I got some big ol' slippery titties
But you have a small pee-pee
Why don't you keep on standing there
And touch yourself for me
I'm alright massaging them
And you got nothing I need
Oh, I got a big ol' pair of titties
And you have a small pee-pee


----------



## Dasein

DarkBarlow said:


> Don't encourage him, he knows too many 70's one hit wonders...
> 
> Sung to the tune of _Brand New Key_
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p02DgHeGdyI
> 
> I slicked up my titties with baby oil last night
> All bright and shiny they reflected the light
> I saw you standing there lusting after me
> But I'll go it alone cause you got nothin' I need
> 
> Well, I got some big ol' slippery titties
> But you have a small pee-pee
> Why don't you keep on standing there
> And touch yourself for me
> I'm alright massaging them
> And you got nothing I need
> Oh, I got a big ol' pair of titties
> And you have a small pee-pee


LOL!

Another old song I complete forgot about.


----------



## BlackLikeMySoul

Another good reason for being a tits girl:









Convenience.


----------



## Dasein

* *


----------



## shallnotbenamed

AwkwardShorty said:


> Another good reason for being a tits girl:
> 
> View attachment 393066
> 
> 
> Convenience.


You're the best kind of people.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

INTonyP said:


> * *


Is that photoshopped or..


----------



## Dasein

Deadmanrising said:


> Is that photoshopped or..


Don't know. Not sure I want to know the truth.


----------



## Dasein

INTonyP said:


> Don't know. Not sure I want to know the truth.


I'm not a big breast guy, (I'm a small titty fan.) but I was once involved with an older woman who was maybe a D cup or more gone south. To be honest, it doesn't seem to matter when you think your in love.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

INTonyP said:


> I'm not a big breast guy, (I'm a small titty fan.) but I was once involved with an older woman who was maybe a D cup or more gone south. To be honest, it doesn't seem to matter when you think your in love.


I'm a medium/well rounded tits guy but large tits are fine. Why would they not be?
Unless they're too large. Then it's not fine.


----------



## Dasein

Deadmanrising said:


> I'm a *medium/well rounded tits* guy but large tits are fine. Why would they not be?
> Unless they're too large. Then it's not fine.


Reminds me of one time I lived in an apartment building and came home late after dark. My neighbor decided to tease me by come running out of her apartment naked past me to the laundry room giggling. She probably had the most perfect medium well rounded breasts I had ever seen.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

INTonyP said:


> Reminds me of one time I lived in an apartment building and came home late after dark. My neighbor decided to tease me by come running out of her apartment naked past me to the laundry room giggling. She probably had the most perfect medium well rounded breasts I had ever seen.


Did you hit that?


----------



## Dasein

Deadmanrising said:


> Did you hit that?


My mind was pretty messed up at the time. With one ending relationship and a new one starting. She came over one evening like a cat in heat. If she could have just tickled my brain a little, I would have willingly tickled her with my tongue, but she was an SF type. I'm still pounding my head against the wall over that missed opportunity.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

I'm a straight girl so..ass
I have a fetish for male asses and manboobs aren't particularly attractive:crazy:


----------



## shallnotbenamed

hypoglycemia said:


> I'm a straight girl so..ass
> I have a fetish for male asses and manboobs aren't particularly attractive:crazy:


I think someone started a trend for the straight girls/gay guys here. Went something like _"Abs or ass?" _but I'm not sure.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Deadmanrising said:


> I think someone started a trend for the straight girls/gay guys here. Went something like _"Abs or ass?" _but I'm not sure.


Too lazy to search for the thread.
But ass>>>>>>>>>>>>abs


----------



## shallnotbenamed

hypoglycemia said:


> Too lazy to search for the thread.
> But ass>>>>>>>>>>>>abs


What? I thought girls loved abs like anything.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Deadmanrising said:


> What? I thought girls loved abs like anything.


Most girls are SF's. I'm a NT. So I deviate from the norm for like, almost every subject. 
Abs are overrated. I don't care about their existance on guys as long as the guy's not obese or a bodybuilder -those are creepy-
Plus, asses are easier to grab and play with:kitteh:


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> Unless they're too large. Then it's not fine.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dark Elder

Deadmanrising said:


> I think @DarkBarlow is the only INTP who'd prefer ass over tits.


Nope.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Dark Elder said:


> Nope.


??


----------



## Roleaxes

INTP here. From tits and ass I would choose tits. But the best is face. :/ Dont have me please.


----------



## Dark Elder

Deadmanrising said:


> ??


Means I prefer ass over tits, obviously.
Also means I only looked at page 1 before posting my answer.
Sorry for the confusion


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Dark Elder said:


> Means I prefer ass over tits, obviously.
> Also means I only looked at page 1 before posting my answer.
> Sorry for the confusion


Oooooh, I get it.. stupid me. I assumed you confused DarkBarlow with DarkElder or something..... no idea what I thought.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Roleaxes said:


> INTP here. From tits and ass I would choose tits. But the best is face. :/ Dont have me please.


Everything you said applies to me too. Lots of us think face matters most.


----------



## Bunny

I would think face would matter the most to most people instead of their body parts.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Deadmanrising said:


> The NTJs seem to favour da booty.


The booty is life. The booty is love. Also this thread is still going?!?


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> The booty is life. The booty is love. Also this thread is still going?!?


It's not still going strong like the day it had 44(literally) members viewing it, but it pops up from time to time. I always give a "thank" to anyone jumping in just to mention whether they like da tittayes or da booteh.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Deadmanrising said:


> The NTJs seem to favour da booty.


Not me. Tits> ass but also legs>tits usually. Sort of counterintuitive because legs and asses are very close to each other. lol.


----------



## DudeGuy

ass, because it's essential to spooning.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DudeGuy said:


> ass, because it's essential to spooning.


You be trolling. Weren't you a tits guy?


----------



## DudeGuy

Deadmanrising said:


> You be trolling. Weren't you a tits guy?


No, I'm a butts guy; read my About Me - Biography


----------



## Bunny

I could of swore he was a tits guy too, hmmm.


----------



## Sava Saevus

DudeGuy said:


> No, I'm a butts guy; read my About Me - Biography


You're a spy! Any true butt guy would not of missed the opportunity to state the importance of the butt like so:



> Read my About Me - *Buttography*


I rest my case.


----------



## DudeGuy

Wytch said:


> I could of swore he was a tits guy too, hmmm.


no. and don't swear, it's beneath you.


----------



## Bunny

DudeGuy said:


> no. and don't swear, it's beneath you.


Okay, fine, you're an ass guy but...
Quit trying to tell me what to do :tongue:


----------



## DarkBarlow

DudeGuy said:


> no. and don't swear, it's beneath you.


Fuck that. Swearing is caring.


----------



## Dasein




----------



## lunagattina

ass, of course

men's nipples can be very hard to chew, even if you boil them for hours or braise them over a low flame.






ok, I know I know... this is too much even for me. Time to turn the computer off.


----------



## Pifanjr

Draculas_Exterminator said:


> @BiFangJr do you prefer tits or ass? :tongue:





BiFangJr said:


> My body reacts the strongest to seeing breasts. A nice butt doesn't hurt though.


Luckily, I don't have to compromise on either :wink:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

BiFangJr said:


> Luckily, I don't have to compromise on either :wink:


So you're saying you have both?! :gasp:


----------



## Pifanjr

Draculas_Exterminator said:


> So you're saying you have both?! :gasp:


I'm saying you have both


----------



## daleks_exterminate

BiFangJr said:


> I'm saying you have both


Oh la la


----------



## Trec93

Deadmanrising said:


> There is no "consensus", this is all about opinions.
> 
> TITTTTAAAAAYYYYYYYYYSSS


There is consensus - ass.


----------



## Joe2718

Joe2718 said:


> Cute little pooper! I'd even rank a nice butt over face. Smaller boobies, booblets. Bigger boobs and your probably not going to be as active as the smaller cuppers.
> Cute little pooper, B cup.. 5 foot 5 and 105lbs. (165cm, 47.6kg .. not as easy to remember in metric units)
> Hair is optional because I thought sinead oconner was hot.
> 
> Did anyone mention hips or stomach in this thread?


OK, i've considered this further and although I want to be completely shallow; I have noticed a particular detail in a woman's face that particularly interesting to me. 
on the top lip towards the outside; there's rarely a little fold or crease there. I've only seen it a couple times with 
Michelle pfeiffer and Shannon Sturges and I couldn't find any photo's that demonstrated it :frustrating:

Hrm, just because i've looked up from her bottom to her face doesn't actually make me 'not shallow'.

edit: Being shallow will keep me safe from all the emotions involved with relationships. Honestly i think just thin and likes outdoors.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> Ass, hands down. DMR will fight this tooth and nail but I have a plan to deal with him...


What plan?


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> What plan?


Oh, I'm glad you asked. 

Change your vote publicly to ass or at the very least agree that there's a consensus of ass here and I'll PM you a tasteful nude image of what I'm currently tapping. There's no shame in letting your curiosity get the best of you.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> Change your vote publicly to ass


*NEVER!*



> or at the very least agree that there's a consensus of ass here and I'll PM you a tasteful nude image of what I'm currently tapping. There's no shame in letting your curiosity get the best of you.


Goddamit. Fine.:crazy:


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> *NEVER!*
> 
> 
> Goddamit. Fine.:crazy:


So there's a consensus of ass here? Not to be a stickler but I'm going to have to insist on a stand alone statement out of you. Nothing elaborate, just one complete quotable sentence beyond "Fine" will do nicely.


----------



## Pifanjr

DarkBarlow said:


> So there's a consensus of ass here? Not to be a stickler but I'm going to have to insist on a stand alone statement out of you. Nothing elaborate, just one complete quotable sentence beyond "Fine" will do nicely.


Don't give in DMR, I believe in you.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> So there's a consensus of ass here? Not to be a stickler but I'm going to have to insist on a stand alone statement out of you. Nothing elaborate, just one complete quotable sentence beyond "Fine" will do nicely.


Maybe we can settle on something else?

I can't let believers down.


BiFangJr said:


> Don't give in DMR, I believe in you.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> Maybe we can settle on something else?
> 
> I can't let believers down.


No, sorry. No worries though, just keep in mind that it's a standing offer. If you should come to change your mind sometime in the future let me know, I'm patient. Believers are a fickle lot while authentic tits and ass will last you a lifetime.


----------



## Pifanjr

DarkBarlow said:


> No, sorry. No worries though, just keep in mind that it's a standing offer. If you should come to change your mind sometime in the future let me know, I'm patient. Believers are a fickle lot while authentic tits and ass will last you a lifetime.


Are you questioning my loyalty to boobs?


----------



## DarkBarlow

BiFangJr said:


> Are you questioning my loyalty to boobs?


Is that what you're calling him now? That's not very nice.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ass is love. Ass is life.


----------



## Pifanjr

DarkBarlow said:


> Is that what you're calling him now? That's not very nice.


I don't have any loyalty to DMR, he's not the leader of the boobs movement, he's just a fellow appreciator.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> Believers are a fickle lot while authentic tits and ass will last you a lifetime.


It's not about believers, it's about the tits. My loyalty and heart rests with love pillows. 

I could never betray this:

* *















Or this:

* *















Oh my.. she's hiding it because it's good.

* *


----------



## Pifanjr

Deadmanrising said:


> It's not about believers, it's about the tits. My loyalty and heart rests with love pillows.
> 
> I could never betray this:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.. she's hiding it because it's good.
> 
> * *


Love pillows? Those look more like plastic bags.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Pifanjr said:


> Love pillows? Those look more like plastic bags.


What's your preference? Small, large, or medium? Mine's medium but those pictures are easier to find.


----------



## Pifanjr

Deadmanrising said:


> What's your preference? Small, large, or medium? Mine's medium but those pictures are easier to find.


It's always been around cup D I think.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> What's your preference? Small, large, or medium? Mine's medium but those pictures are easier to find.


If you were to have a choice only between small or large do you have a preference? What do you think about asymmetry? Best of both worlds: One small, one large.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> If you were to have a choice only between small or large do you have a preference?


Simple answer: large. Complex answer: Depends on how small and how large. I don't want my suckling to seem like beastality.



> What do you think about asymmetry? Best of both worlds: One small, one large.


Only if I'm drunk enough.


----------



## shruggingemoji

Tits !!!


----------



## bruh

Only intps can turn a thread like this into a discussion about time machines


----------



## shallnotbenamed

bruh said:


> Only intps can turn a thread like this into a discussion about time machines


Tits and Ass are timeless.
^that's my contribution to it.


----------



## Dasein

Timeless is classic.


----------



## Dasein

Classic Rock n Roll.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

INTonyP said:


> Classic Rock n Roll.


Those fat bottom girls have some great TETS


----------



## Parrot

I think this might be a meaningless, yet perhaps insightful, article: Total Sorority Move | What It Actually Means If He’s A Boob Guy Or A Butt Guy
Here is the article they link, considering INTPs do not know how to read sorority girl: Gene Expression: Traits of men who prefer breasts, booty, or legs
Here is the source they quoted: Wiggins, J.S., J. Wiggins, & J.C. Conger (1968). Correlates of heterosexual somatic preference. J Pers Soc Psych, 10(1): 82-90.

The sources are outdated and lack academic thoroughness. Ignoring Ti, for a moment, and using Ne we can find some type of entertainment value in the hypothetical categorization in the original article. I am a small butt guy, myself. By that, I prefer a slender frame, with a perky ass. No one wants pancake ass, but I'm not turned on by "Shawty right there got a ghetto booty" (great song, though).


----------



## grimoire

Tits, obviously.

Source: I'm a lawyer.


----------



## komm

I prefer hands.


----------



## Enantiodromia

Drunk Parrot said:


> I think this might be a meaningless, yet perhaps insightful, article: Total Sorority Move | What It Actually Means If He’s A Boob Guy Or A Butt Guy
> Here is the article they link, considering INTPs do not know how to read sorority girl: Gene Expression: Traits of men who prefer breasts, booty, or legs
> Here is the source they quoted: Wiggins, J.S., J. Wiggins, & J.C. Conger (1968). Correlates of heterosexual somatic preference. J Pers Soc Psych, 10(1): 82-90.
> 
> The sources are outdated and lack academic thoroughness. Ignoring Ti, for a moment, and using Ne we can find some type of entertainment value in the hypothetical categorization in the original article. I am a small butt guy, myself. By that, I prefer a slender frame, with a perky ass. No one wants pancake ass, but I'm not turned on by "Shawty right there got a ghetto booty" (great song, though).


Sounds like the basis for a new typology system:

B = large breasts
b = small breasts

A = large ass
a = small ass

L = large legs
l = small legs

For a total of 8 preference sets:
BAL, BAl, BaL, Bal, bAL, bAl, baL, bal

The next step would be to write the type descriptions, and then perhaps formulate some kind of underlying cognitive function model to generate _even deeper _insights.


----------



## Mzku

sorry. i know i dont belong here but saw the title :3

ass. oh, dat ass.

(with a side of legs thighs and calves. check please!) :blushed:


----------



## Parrot

Enantiodromia said:


> Sounds like the basis for a new typology system:
> 
> B = large breasts
> b = small breasts
> 
> A = large ass
> a = small ass
> 
> L = large legs
> l = small legs
> 
> For a total of 8 preference sets:
> BAL, BAl, BaL, Bal, bAL, bAl, baL, bal
> 
> The next step would be to write the type descriptions, and then perhaps formulate some kind of underlying cognitive function model to generate _even deeper _insights.


Sounds like a waste of time. Let's do it!

First, I don't like Capital vs lower case as it's too confusing, at first glance, and I don't like only having the two options. Here's my naming system:

Boobs: H (Huge tits) and S (Small boobs)
Waist: C (Curvy) and P (Petite)
Ass: D (Donk) and F (Firm)
Legs: J (Juicy) and T (Thin)

Capital or lower-case would be useful for saying you have a slight preference. For example, H is double Ds while s is B-Cup.

With this in mind, I am an sPfT


----------



## Enantiodromia

Drunk Parrot said:


> Sounds like a waste of time. Let's do it!
> 
> First, I don't like Capital vs lower case as it's too confusing, at first glance, and I don't like only having the two options. Here's my naming system:
> 
> Boobs: H (Huge tits) and S (Small boobs)
> Waist: C (Curvy) and P (Petite)
> Ass: D (Donk) and F (Firm)
> Legs: J (Juicy) and T (Thin)
> 
> Capital or lower-case would be useful for saying you have a slight preference. For example, H is double Ds while s is B-Cup.
> 
> With this in mind, I am an sPfT


Well, the study didn't have anything to say about waist preference, so you'd need to do more research for your 4-axis system.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Just in case the obvious question hasn't yet been posed.


----------



## Parrot

Enantiodromia said:


> Well, the study didn't have anything to say about waist preference, so you'd need to do more research for your 4-axis system.


Yeah, you're factually right and ass and legs kind of implies waist size. so sfT for me. Although HsT is ideal, the bigger the boobs, the bigger the flub. Many guys like "meat on the bones". I am not one of those guys. So strippers with fake tits, that's what I like.


----------



## Bunny

<3 to the new typology system.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

grimoire said:


> Tits, obviously.
> 
> Source: I'm a lawyer.


That's it, tits win. #lawyered 




Mzku said:


> sorry. i know i dont belong here but saw the title :3
> 
> ass. oh, dat ass.
> 
> (with a side of legs thighs and calves. check please!) :blushed:


You do. Anyone that can appreciate either tits or ass belongs here.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Just in case the obvious question hasn't yet been posed.


It has, and reported.


----------



## Bunny

I appreciate my own boobs and ass, does that count?


----------



## Dasein

Wytch said:


> I appreciate my own boobs and ass, does that count?


I'm not sure? Can we take a look?


----------



## Bunny

INTonyP said:


> I'm not sure? Can we take a look?


I'll think about it :tongue:


----------



## Szebora

Boobs, duh.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Wytch said:


> I appreciate my own boobs and ass, does that count?


Duh.:wink:


----------



## Bunny

Deadmanrising said:


> Duh.:wink:


Just making sure roud:


----------



## SuperShock911

I'll just say my preference of ass over tits is very slight... Some days I just prefer tits over ass.


----------



## DarkBarlow

And another thing: Ass doesn't disappoint, it is what it is as advertised, no packaging gimmicks. 

Have you ever put in all the effort into getting your hands on a pair of tits for the first time only to discover areolae the size of Eggos? Quarter-sized areolae are optimal and I realize not every pair is perfect but come on, I didn't know I was hooking up with the Gorbachev twins. How you can factor this into the equation and come up with tits is beyond me. Beauty may be just a light switch away but the thread isn't titled _Tits, Ass or Light Switches_...


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> And another thing: Ass doesn't disappoint, it is what it is as advertised, no packaging gimmicks.
> 
> Have you ever put in all the effort into getting your hands on a pair of tits for the first time only to discover areolae the size of Eggos? Quarter-sized areolae are optimal and I realize not every pair is perfect but come on, I didn't know I was hooking up with the Gorbachev twins. How you can factor this into the equation and come up with tits is beyond me. Beauty may be just a light switch away but the thread isn't titled _Tits, Ass or Light Switches_...


I agree with what you said but tits are still worth the effort. 

Ass is just..there. It's fun and all, but it isn't a love handle.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> Ass is just..there. It's fun and all, but it isn't a love handle.


Can't reach? Are you sure you're doing this right or is it a short arms thing?


----------



## Sygma

Legs. And of course, Dat Ass. Coupled with a C cup max.


----------



## clairdelunatic

DarkBarlow said:


> And another thing: Ass doesn't disappoint, it is what it is as advertised, no packaging gimmicks.


Sorry to burst your bubble (yes, that just came to me. I know, thank you.)

Pants Inserts:









Under-your-actual-butt Inserts:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DarkBarlow

clairdelunatic said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble (yes, that just came to me. I know, thank you.)
> 
> Pants Inserts:
> 
> View attachment 428746
> 
> 
> Under-your-actual-butt Inserts:
> 
> View attachment 428754


That monumental level of phoniness comes out in conversation before you even consider taking her home. Not a factor.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> Can't reach? Are you sure you're doing this right or is it a short arms thing?


I can, but it doesn't feel that intrusive. Ass can be seen and is almost always like you imagine it after seeing it: your point being used against you 
Tits are very well hidden, even the shape is masked a little sometimes. They're the real gold mine that no one wants you to see.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> I can, but it doesn't feel that intrusive. Ass can be seen and is almost always like you imagine it after seeing it: your point being used against you
> Tits are very well hidden, even the shape is masked a little sometimes. They're the real gold mine that no one wants you to see.


I'll concede the point to an extent, for argument's sake let's call it a wash...but what about spankies?


----------



## Pifanjr

DarkBarlow said:


> And another thing: Ass doesn't disappoint, it is what it is as advertised, no packaging gimmicks.
> 
> Have you ever put in all the effort into getting your hands on a pair of tits for the first time only to discover areolae the size of Eggos? Quarter-sized areolae are optimal and I realize not every pair is perfect but come on, I didn't know I was hooking up with the Gorbachev twins. How you can factor this into the equation and come up with tits is beyond me. Beauty may be just a light switch away but the thread isn't titled _Tits, Ass or Light Switches_...


Because I love surprises.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Pifanjr said:


> Because I love surprises.


I have a sandwich I'd like you to try. No sneaky peeking between the bread.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> I'll concede the point to an extent, for argument's sake let's call it a wash...but what about spankies?


Spanking an ass is more fun, yeah.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope

clairdelunatic said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble (yes, that just came to me. I know, thank you.)
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pants Inserts:
> 
> View attachment 428746
> 
> 
> Under-your-actual-butt Inserts:
> 
> View attachment 428754


Don't forget this new trend!!


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> "...The origin of paired hemispheres as a human female sexual signal is not hard to find. The females of all other primates display their sexual signals backwards from the rump region as they walk about on all fours. Their sexual swellings are key stimuli that excite their males. The rump signals of a human female consist of unique paired hemispheres, the buttocks. These can act as powerful erotic signals when she is seen from behind, but she does not go around on all fours like other species, with her frontal region hidden from view. She stands upright and is encountered frontally in most social contexts. When she stands face-to-face with a male her rump-signals are concealed from view, but the evolution of a pair of *mimicbuttocks* on her chest enables her to continue to transmit the primeval sexual signal without turning her back on her companion. So important was this sexual element in breast development that it actually began to interfere with the primary parental function..."
> 
> - Desmond Morris, _The Naked Woman_
> 
> Tits are pretentious posers, a cheap evolutionary trick riding the coattails of ass.


Fuck Desmond Morris.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> Fuck Desmond Morris.


I know it's a bitter pill to swallow but you've been played this whole time. Mimicbuttocks fool, asscheeks rule.


----------



## Dasein

Whichever we choose to motorboat is an individual choice.


----------



## DarkBarlow

INTonyP said:


> Whichever we choose to motorboat is an individual choice.


You're cherry picking with motorboating. Try this with spankies and see how things play out.


----------



## Dasein

DarkBarlow said:


> You're cherry picking with motorboating. Try this with spankies and see how things play out.


Yes, I fall in the spankies crowd myself. Also, short skirts and cowgirls in chaps.


----------



## Lady D

7175


----------



## SimplyRivers

I'm not a man, but why not both? 

Enjoy each of them, in their own uniqueness...

_Ugh, what I'm saying right now?_


----------



## Dasein

Just doing my part to keep this thread alive.

https://www.instagram.com/p/-4raqGxY0l/


----------



## akiyama

Still tits.


----------



## wolfofthedark

Tetsuo Shima said:


> This is how I know I'm not an INTP. I like men, not for any of their parts, but for their flat chests. I've noticed pretty much all INTPs are attracted to women (regardless of their own gender) or are asexual. I'm asexual, but I'm just more attracted to (effeminate) men.



Weird. I've never been attracted to another female. I have a lot of trouble being attracted to males though so I kind've relate to asexuals. It just takes a lot. They've got to be smart, interesting/unique and good-looking for me to develop a crush. I'm completely straight and definitely an INTP.


----------



## Vaskebjorn

Wow. I just joined this forum and I already feel at home.
Titties for the win.


----------



## passmethecookies

I'm just passing by because currently I don't have time for anything but I HAD to stop to tell you how glad I am that this thread is still going.


----------



## forgotten reason

you know I hear if you're drunk enough, they're kind of the same thing.


----------



## RestlessCryptid

jeremusic2 said:


> you know I hear if you're drunk enough, they're kind of the same thing.


This is why I love the INTP forum.


----------



## Coburn

Gonna go with tits.


----------



## Juggernaut

Dat booty tho.

All butts.

Girls butts.
Boy butts.

Let's enjoy ALL butts!


----------



## nburns

feet


----------



## lemoncake

IDontThinkSo said:


> Since now. So ass. A nice ass implies a nice upper structure. Thin waist, nice ribs and hips, good posture etc... Whereas nice tits can grow on anything and everything.
> 
> It's like the ass says "hey look, I have a super functional body, let's function together okay ?".


Thank you! You have restored my self esteem, and I am able to puff up my (regrettably flat) chest again.


----------



## Residual Deviance

After checking in on this board out of boredom after not posting here for a while:

4 month old thread in INTP board on literally "T or A" has ridiculous number of replies.

My instinct is to sort INTPboard by replies because of reasons and this thread was very firmly on the front page. The latest thread that has more replies was started in April 2012.

I can draw 2 conclusions from this:

1) I am somehow very weirdly not surprised
2) Tits


----------



## IDontThinkSo

lemoncake said:


> Thank you! You have restored my self esteem, and I am able to puff up my (regrettably flat) chest again.



You're welcome, though your tits and ass should be restricted to sex-esteem.


----------



## Reynir

INTonyP said:


> I prefer a woman with a nice ass as compared to nice tits, if I must choose between the two (both of which are to my subjective value), but it doesn't mean the woman of my interest have a nice ass or nice tits. It's a matter of degree, not an absolute.


:laughing:

Understood your previous post. Just found it quite fun to place the absolute, as it (unintendedly) adds functionality as perspective, where imo no ass is worse than no tits, so it made me finally decide I prefer ass over tits, I guess.


----------



## nburns

It's kind of a false dichotomy, IMO. Good thing real women have both.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Deadmanrising said:


> I just realized your avatar is One Punch Man(didn't like the show) but it suited the post so much.


Yeah. The manga is better though.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

So are we actually gonna have a poll about this being stickied? rofl :laughing:

Oh and can people who rated it 1 star get a one month ban pls.


----------



## Lonewaer

Deadmanrising said:


> So are we actually gonna have a poll about this being stickied? rofl :laughing:


That would be perfect. People come here to have actual conversations/answers, and they get hit with a Tits or Ass thread stickied. Perfect I say.


----------



## TheProYodler

Deadmanrising said:


> So are we actually gonna have a poll about this being stickied? rofl :laughing:
> 
> Oh and can people who rated it 1 star get a one month ban pls.


False dichotomy per the statement above, there has to be more than just ass or titties. Need to have more combinations--what're the options here?


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> Oh and can people who rated it 1 star get a one month ban pls.


You are too easily butthurt. This explains your juvenile prediliction for tits.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> You are too easily butthurt.


I was kidding...at least 80% of it :happy:



> This explains your juvenile prediliction for tits.


I don't know, ass is just there. It's nice and all but it's not as inviting and sexual as tits.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

TheProYodler said:


> False dichotomy per the statement above, there has to be more than just ass or titties. Need to have more combinations--what're the options here?


4 should be enough.

Tits
Ass
Boobs
Booty


----------



## maust

nburns said:


> It's kind of a false dichotomy, IMO. Good thing real women have both.


I would like to introduce you to the concept of mastectomies and/or having both breasts removed due to cancer or other health problems. Also some people are trans*. 



akiyama said:


> I agree. Let's make a pool.












I can _push_ you into a pool. 



Winter Moon said:


> Why is this thread still going


I don't know and it makes me sad 



Fredward said:


> Hey! I gave this a one star too, I want my credit.
> 
> Also I think this thread might be the most responded to thread in this subforum that has never been a sticky. This might mean it should be stickied.


I was going to thank this for the first sentence. 

But now I'm going to punch you. :mellow: 



Deadmanrising said:


> This thread has totally screwed up my Thanks sent:received ratio because I give a complimentary one out to anyone that posts either tits(the right answer) or ass(the wrong answer)
> 
> Oh and another compilmentary Fuck You to @maust for being the reason this thread isn't 5 stars. Seriously, I hope you stub a toe and *get a serious cramp* at the same time.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how do you guys think this thread would've gone on each subforum? I think it'd have been awesome on the ENTP or ISTP subforums, possibly the NTJ sfs too.


I'll be on my period in like two days, you really don't want me in more pain than I already am. 

Someone tried it on the ENTJ forum and we killed it quickly. I think that might have something to do with the average age on the ENTJ forum being about 30 instead of the 20 it is here. :wink: Also that most of us are female.


----------



## Dasein

maust said:


> I'll be on my period in like two days, you really don't want me in more pain than I already am.


Note to self: New Moon


* *





You do care! ... Your impact doesn’t go unnoticed!


----------



## nburns

maust said:


> I would like to introduce you to the concept of mastectomies and/or having both breasts removed due to cancer or other health problems. Also some people are trans*.


That is both true and irrelevant. =)


----------



## Fredward

maust said:


> I was going to thank this for the first sentence.
> 
> But now I'm going to punch you. :mellow:


A thread that scaled all the way to the lofty heights to rub shoulders with former stickies? And this while being almost completely without substance? It's a modern day success story. Probably also an applicable metaphor for some celebrities and/or politicians. This thread is basically Kim Kardashian is what I'm saying.


----------



## maust

Fredward said:


> A thread that scaled all the way to the lofty heights to rub shoulders with former stickies? And this while being almost completely without substance? It's a modern day success story. Probably also an applicable metaphor for some celebrities and/or politicians. This thread is basically Kim Kardashian is what I'm saying.


While reading this I was thinking "so the Kardashians" and then you went there and it was really exciting. This thread is Paris Hilton. Soon it will be copyrighted and replicate all around the world as other threads get plastic surgery to try and replicate its plastic outer beauty. The 100+ pages. The alluring and tempting simplicity of the title and OP. The beauty of the hidden flame war on pages 10 through 20. Then one day the thread grow sentient and take over the world, and we'll all wonder what the hell happened.



nburns said:


> That is both true and irrelevant. =)


You said "real women have both", which implies people who've had their breasts removed for medical purposes aren't real women. To which I said bullshit. :wink:



INTonyP said:


> Note to self: New Moon
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do care! ... Your impact doesn’t go unnoticed!


This might be the truest thing you've ever written. Part of my name rhymes with the "were" in "werewolf", so my friends like to call me that when I go growly.


----------



## Dasein

maust said:


> This might be the truest thing you've ever written. Part of my name rhymes with the "were" in "werewolf", so my friends like to call me that when I go growly.


----------



## akiyama

maust said:


> I would like to introduce you to the concept of mastectomies and/or having both breasts removed due to cancer or other health problems. Also some people are trans*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can _push_ you into a pool.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know and it makes me sad
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to thank this for the first sentence.
> 
> But now I'm going to punch you. :mellow:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be on my period in like two days, you really don't want me in more pain than I already am.
> 
> Someone tried it on the ENTJ forum and we killed it quickly. I think that might have something to do with the average age on the ENTJ forum being about 30 instead of the 20 it is here. :wink: Also that most of us are female.


----------



## nburns

maust said:


> You said "real women have both", which implies people who've had their breasts removed for medical purposes aren't real women. To which I said bullshit. :wink:


That's actually not what I was trying to say. I meant it more like real vs hypothetical.

I apologize to any women without tits, asses, or any combination.


----------



## maust

akiyama said:


>







I hate this thread


----------



## Dasein

maust said:


> I hate this thread


I do have a tail fetish as well.


----------



## maust

INTonyP said:


> I do have a tail fetish as well.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> So you want to spank God and stick your dick into Him? :mellow:


It's not like She doesn't have it coming...a little quid pro quo to balance the books so to speak.


----------



## nburns

Deadmanrising said:


> So you want to spank God and stick your dick into Him? :mellow:


Can you imagine? Oh god fuck me! Oh god, yes! Oh god! Oh god!


----------



## BigApplePi

If you are one of those who has established a preference, does that preference control you or do you control it? What do you think causes you to have that preference in the first place?


----------



## Dasein

BigApplePi said:


> If you are one of those who has established a preference, does that preference control you or do you control it? What do you think causes you to have that preference in the first place?


I answer this purely on instinctive drive. A woman bottom is so lovely. It's my #42 ... "The Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything" ... Well at least when given the choice between T&A.

:laughing:


----------



## Antipode

BigApplePi said:


> If you are one of those who has established a preference, does that preference control you or do you control it? What do you think causes you to have that preference in the first place?












Curious, to you, how does one control a preference, and how is one controlled by a preference?


----------



## Pifanjr

BigApplePi said:


> If you are one of those who has established a preference, does that preference control you or do you control it? What do you think causes you to have that preference in the first place?


It controls me. The preference isn't based on logic, it's probably a combination of nature and nurture.


----------



## BigApplePi

Pifanjr said:


> It controls me. The preference isn't based on logic, it's probably a combination of nature and nurture.





BigApplePi said:


> If you are one of those who has established a preference, does that preference control you or do you control it? What do you think causes you to have that preference in the first place?


This may not answer my own question, but what would you say to ratings as a clue? I can scale an observation to 1 to 10 for each. If I see T&A, 10-1 or 1-10 that gives me an overall lessor rating than say, 5-5. I'm going to assume your answer is for a 10-5 versus a 5-10. Or maybe not. For me I can appreciate a 1-10 or 2-10.

Nature or nurture? That is really a toughie. Here's my take on this. If the male is interested in a woman, his mind is interested in the woman. The more the woman, the better. If the woman were shaped like a doorknob this would not be optimal! Optimal for what? Sex or reproduction? Here's a guess. Ass covers both. Tits? What does a man know about breast feeding? Nothing. He has an inkling about the woman's health. Health is meaningful for the future.

This also. I saw a movie recently ... I think the guy was Steve Martin, I forget. He was looking for an optimal woman. He found one, he thought. She had beaucoup T&A. Perfect. She opened her mouth and it was some highpitched sound with a horrible accent. I real turnoff. Now how could this be a turnoff when you have a 10-10?

To INFJs reading this. If you are turned off by this writing, I'm a doomed INTP. Doomed and cursed to be a thinker ... and not an especially good one. You can be the feeler. I wish us luck, lol.


----------



## Gerd

Ass any day. I don't care if she's flat as long as she has a nice round butt.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Gerd said:


> Ass any day. I don't care if she's flat as long as she has a nice round butt.


This right here. The tittyboyz have unwittingly taken themselves out of running when it comes to the romantic considerations of delicious flat-chested beauties who follow this thread, the fools. Don't think they're not taking note of your bizarre mommy fetish. Big red X's for all of you.


----------



## Mad Philosopher

Legs


----------



## Artorias

I want someone to name a big boobed anime goddess, because I am so lonely and I want to spend my time praying to her bewbs.

(You know what I am Sayin')


----------



## Dasein

Artorias said:


> I want someone to name a big boobed anime goddess, because I am so lonely and I want to spend my time praying to her bewbs.
> 
> (You know what I am Sayin')


Bewbs? I'm not that familiar with anime, but there are other forms of animation that might express this. :laughing:


----------



## Artorias

INTonyP said:


> Bewbs? I'm not that familiar with anime, but there are other forms of animation that might express this. :laughing:


No, Just no, I meant "Chicken Tai".

"You know what I'm Sayin'"


----------



## gmaslin

Deadmanrising said:


> I do but He might carry diseases.]I do but He might carry diseases.


If it really is God, whatever you get can be cured. That really is a very nice bottom. I wish mine were that smooth but there is perhaps some criticism; no sacral dimples and perhaps not enough dorsal muscle. On the topic of boobies; many guys tell me that the shape, symmetry and position is much more important than the size. I have had a similar sentiment about the male phallus so this statement makes sense to me and rings of truth but I want to corroborate it here. So how about it gents, does the aesthetic trump the size?


----------



## BigApplePi

*T* or *A*? In a world that inadequately nourishes, *T* reminds us of a solution. What about *A*? This is more difficult. One has a desire to give for union and seeks a location to offer a solution. *A* presents our desire to give for union while at the same time offers relief from this unsatisfied desire.


----------



## Dasein

gmaslin said:


> If it really is God, whatever you get can be cured. That really is a very nice bottom. I wish mine were that smooth but there is perhaps some criticism; no sacral dimples and perhaps not enough dorsal muscle. On the topic of boobies; many guys tell me that the shape, symmetry and position is much more important than the size. I have had a similar sentiment about the male phallus so this statement makes sense to me and rings of truth but I want to corroborate it here. So how about it gents, does the aesthetic trump the size?


Absolutely, aesthetics over size. But understand this is aesthetics, like viewing art in a museum.

In reality, women that I've chosen to be with were not decided on their bewbs or bottoms. I was once involved with a woman who was somewhat older than me. (I was ~27 and she was ~35 when we met.) She had had three children and it had taken it's toll on her body. I like average to smaller breast, but she was more like a D size going south. The first time we were together I remember her feeling self-conscious about her breast not being as young and perky as they were when she was young. I reassured her that I liked sucking on them and tugging on them just as much. So one might say, in this way love can conquer all.


----------



## nburns

gmaslin said:


> If it really is God, whatever you get can be cured. That really is a very nice bottom. I wish mine were that smooth but there is perhaps some criticism; no sacral dimples and perhaps not enough dorsal muscle. On the topic of boobies; many guys tell me that the shape, symmetry and position is much more important than the size. I have had a similar sentiment about the male phallus so this statement makes sense to me and rings of truth but I want to corroborate it here. So how about it gents, does the aesthetic trump the size?


I don't care about size per se. I don't like when they look too big, like, out of proportion. I'm not really a breast guy, but as far as I'm concerned, it's a myth that they need to be big.


----------



## gmaslin

Thanks for the input so far but more members should chime in to get the best representative sample and while you're mulling it over, I'm adding one more variable:
1. aesthetics
2. size
3. responsiveness 
I'd like the replies to attribute a percentage value to each. For example:50%/30%/20% respectively.


----------



## Dasein

gmaslin said:


> Thanks for the input so far but more members should chime in to get the best representative sample and while you're mulling it over, I'm adding one more variable:
> 1. aesthetics
> 2. size
> 3. responsiveness
> I'd like the replies to attribute a percentage value to each. For example:50%/30%/20% respectively.


Responsiveness? Like hard nipples on demand?


----------



## gmaslin

@INTonyP
Yes, responsiveness to touch indicated by nipple expression. How's that for a classier way to put it?


----------



## Dasein

gmaslin said:


> @INTonyP
> Yes, responsiveness to touch indicated by nipple expression. How's that for a classier way to put it?


When you say size, and someone says size 100%, What does this mean? Does this mean size is the most important factor and it needs to be the biggest? Or could it mean size is the most important factor regardless of large or small. Someone may feel it is 100% important but they may favor A cup size breasts for example.

And are you asking these percentages based on someone looking for a relationship (percentages of importance) or just personal preference in general regardless of who the woman is?


----------



## Bunny

Artorias said:


> I want someone to name a big boobed anime goddess, because I am so lonely and I want to spend my time praying to her bewbs.
> 
> (You know what I am Sayin')



Hakufu Sonsaku, brought to you by Google :tongue:


----------



## Dasein

Wytch said:


> Hakufu Sonsaku, brought to you by Google :tongue:


----------



## gmaslin

INTonyP said:


> When you say size, and someone says size 100%, What does this mean?


I would interpret this as a bigger is better no matter what. It's volume over any other attribute no matter how misshapen, droopy or unresponsive. I know how a good bra can cover lots of natural defects so for guys that can keep the visual appeal of a dressed woman against the naked reality, they may very well rate boobies this way. This is all academic for me so please guys, don't try to impress me with politically correct replies.


----------



## Dasein

gmaslin said:


> I would interpret this as a bigger is better no matter what. It's volume over any other attribute no matter how misshapen, droopy or unresponsive. I know how a good bra can cover lots of natural defects so for guys that can keep the visual appeal of a dressed woman against the naked reality, they may very well rate boobies this way. This is all academic for me so please guys, don't try to impress me with politically correct replies.



1. aesthetics
2. size
3. responsiveness 

45% / 10% / 45%

I can't wait for the buttock quiz.


----------



## Dasein

Areola preferences?


----------



## BigApplePi

gmaslin said:


> Thanks for the input so far but more members should chime in to get the best representative sample and while you're mulling it over, I'm adding one more variable:
> 1. aesthetics
> 2. size
> 3. responsiveness
> I'd like the replies to attribute a percentage value to each. For example:50%/30%/20% respectively.


I see #1 and #2 as dependent variables. #3 is independent.

10 and 90 depending on whom I would be with. I'd like a #4 variable = stranger versus known person. If the known person is 75 I can forgive a lot. #1 and #2 relate to health IMO. #3 relates to relatedness like fun. What is zero response like? A new girl I met wanted the lights out and just lay there in the dark. I couldn't turn her on and so I sent her home. The next day she sent me a note apologizing. I didn't follow up. 

#1 thru #4 are complex.


----------



## gmaslin

Guys, stop overthinking this, it's a stupid mammary gland. No more variables. We're talking about first impression, no prior history, just pure sexual attraction from what you see/feel. Number 1 and 2 are not dependent as I see it. We are defining aesthetic as purely a function of geometry, size is purely volume.


----------



## Bunny

gmaslin said:


> Guys, stop overthinking this, it's a stupid mammary gland. No more variables. We're talking about first impression, no prior history, just pure sexual attraction from what you see/feel. Number 1 and 2 are not dependent as I see it. We are defining aesthetic as purely a function of geometry, size is purely volume.


They're INTPs, what do you expect?


----------



## Dasein

Wytch said:


> gmaslin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, stop overthinking this, it's a stupid mammary gland. No more variables. We're talking about first impression, no prior history, just pure sexual attraction from what you see/feel. Number 1 and 2 are not dependent as I see it. We are defining aesthetic as purely a function of geometry, size is purely volume.
> 
> 
> 
> They're INTPs, what do you expect?
Click to expand...

Maybe we can redefine the size definition by how much can be held in one hand, cupped with fingers together vs when fingers are fully spread apart. This way it would be a relative size definition for each guy. When they start to spill out over my hand that's when they are starting to get too big. Anything smaller is great.


----------



## nburns

gmaslin said:


> Guys, stop overthinking this, it's a stupid mammary gland. No more variables. We're talking about first impression, no prior history, just pure sexual attraction from what you see/feel. Number 1 and 2 are not dependent as I see it. We are defining aesthetic as purely a function of geometry, size is purely volume.


There are two distinct dimensions to attractiveness for me. There's abstract, artistic beauty. And then there's how horny it makes me. There is some relationship between the two, but it's fickle and unpredictable.

From an artistic standpoint, I want a woman to have basically average proportions. I don't like grotesquely enlarged, pendulous breasts. Those are for circus freak shows.

It's hard to order up what's going to make my dick hard. I just have to look and see what happens.

By the way, if you really want answers, why not start a new thread?


----------



## gmaslin

You have your variables, just apply the percentages to them and report. All other information will be extrapolated from the three I outlined above.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Don't bring geometry into tits and asses, plox..


----------



## Sava Saevus

Deadmanrising said:


> Don't bring geometry into tits and asses, plox..


What about tits and asses as a form of measurement?


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> What about tits and asses as a form of measurement?


Of happiness? 
_"Fallout 4 released today. I'm feeling 3 tits high."_


----------



## Artorias

Wytch said:


> Hakufu Sonsaku, brought to you by Google :tongue:



My "science" is ready for a great "exploration".


----------



## daleks_exterminate

BigApplePi said:


> To INFJs reading this turned off by this writing, I'm a doomed INTP. Doomed and cursed to be a thinker ... and not an especially good one. You can be the feeler. If you are I wish us luck, lol.


oh buddy.....
im an autistic entp, and I know that a thread about tits and ass isn't the way to pick up an infj.....

with that being said if an infj likes you she'll be stalking you and so yeah your honesty and responses will be viewed, collected and interperated. So perhaps the disclaimer is needed, provided that you're being stalked....
in which case you don't need to apologize because well, you're being stalked. 






good luck, you too


----------



## Pifanjr

I love you guys. Trying to scientifically analyze the distribution of preferences about breasts and then debating about the definitions used.

Never change.


----------



## BigApplePi

daleks_exterminate said:


> oh buddy.....
> im an autistic entp, and I know that a thread about tits and ass isn't the way to pick up an infj.....


An autistic entp? Why do I have the feeling there is something I don't know that I should know? When I first saw this thread I said to myself, oh oh, women are not going to like this. It looks like they are being treated as objects. Well I say that's the way it is ... when an interested male sees an interesting female from a distance. It's distance/ initial separation. The book is seen by the cover. Male or female? I would guess one doesn't have to be heterosexual to want to know that.

As for that song. I think it's a special case ... needs a separate message to interpret. It does have meaning.


----------



## BigApplePi

INTonyP said:


> Maybe we can redefine the size definition by how much can be held in one hand, cupped with fingers together vs when fingers are fully spread apart. This way it would be a relative size definition for each guy. When they start to spill out over my hand that's when they are starting to get too big. Anything smaller is great.


That's a good start. More thinking is required though. Not sure if a separate thread is required.:happy:


----------



## DudeGuy

BigApplePi said:


> why do you think porn is not allowed?


I dunno.


----------



## Sava Saevus

DudeGuy said:


> Nudes in spoiler, but not porn.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <removed>


So Scandalous.


----------



## DudeGuy

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> So Scandalous.


I particularly enjoyed the 4th one. :happy:


----------



## BigApplePi

DudeGuy said:


> I dunno.


Why is porn not allowed? I'm not sure and I'd to know what others think, especially women. Although morality may have something to do with it, I think it's more of over-stimulation when one doesn't want to be stimulated in this direction at all. Violence is a little different. It rates on the evil scale above porn, but violence doesn't stimulate violence. Why not? Because violence is too special or deep within us. I'm not sure but I'd guess rage or hate lies underneath. That isn't much aroused by viewing. Sex is different. It is aroused right away.

I just thought of this that ties the two together. Someone in a crowd pushes you. That can immediately arouse anger. In a flash you may want to push back. If you are experienced you won't do that because you know the consequences, but that is beside the point. Anger is instant. So with porn. The sex drive can be instant. It doesn't have to be. Some may feel instant disgust, but that could be over the morality. It gets complicated.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

BigApplePi said:


> You mean because of excessive one-sided interest?


It was because we could see the full breast. You know how forum rules are on the internet ; not very well thought, to say the least, and surely not a model of morality. No mod could actually apply the nudity thing objectively as there's no objective limit between nudity and self exposure.


----------



## BigApplePi

IDontThinkSo said:


> It was because we could see the full breast. You know how forum rules are on the internet ; not very well thought, to say the least, and surely not a model of morality. No mod could actually apply the nudity thing objectively as there's no objective limit between nudity and self exposure.


Sure the thing is subjective but we have to be practical. The forum rules have to be judged and in this case my guess is it was too close to sexual titillation. There is a difference between that and nudity in art. We don't want sexual titillation. (I didn't notice the pun at first, lol.) Art is okay presumably unless it borders on rule breaking.


----------



## Dasein

Ass.


* *


----------



## Sava Saevus

* *


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I said wut wut


----------



## mark anthony

Arthritic thighs knees and legs and a fluid retrenchment problems. More please. ^


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Skinny muscular ass, but more artistic rather than any pornographic value.


* *


----------



## BigApplePi

DudeGuy said:


> William-Adolphe Bouguereau : _Soir (1882)_
> 
> * *


The shame of displaying something so beautiful. Why aren't her feet all wet?


----------



## IDontThinkSo

BigApplePi said:


> Sure the thing is subjective but we have to be practical. The forum rules have to be judged and in this case my guess is it was too close to sexual titillation. There is a difference between that and nudity in art. We don't want sexual titillation. (I didn't notice the pun at first, lol.) Art is okay presumably unless it borders on rule breaking.


It seems like provocation per se is not a factor. Just nudity, sex and explicit sexual demeanor. So for example, those pictures are ok :

Conform tits 

* *


















Conform ass

* *


----------



## BigApplePi

IDontThinkSo said:


> It seems like provocation per se is not a factor. Just nudity, sex and explicit sexual demeanor. So for example, those pictures are ok :
> 
> Conform tits
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conform ass
> 
> * *


This gets complicated. Maybe we have to add to provocation a requirement of minimum clothing. After all only on nudist beaches and doctors offices are we permitted to walk around nude. Clothes suggest protection, that is, "I'm not immediately ready."


----------



## shallnotbenamed

IDontThinkSo said:


> Conform tits
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conform ass
> 
> * *


Just saw this..
The tits CLEARLY look more attractive..


----------



## Polymaniac

I'll just use gravitational attraction as a benchmark for sexual attraction from now on, I've decided.


----------



## DudeGuy

I dunno, I think I have a thing for lips and green shirts now; or is it because she has nice tits?


----------



## Sava Saevus

Deadmanrising said:


> Just saw this..
> The tits CLEARLY look more attractive..


Another poor soul brainwashed to the darkside of the tits. Only once you unlearn what you have learned, can you truly understand the ways of the light side of the ass. For the ass is all. The ass is life.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> Another poor soul brainwashed to the darkside of the tits. Only once you unlearn what you have learned, can you truly understand the ways of the light side of the ass. For the ass is all. The ass is life.


Oh yeah? Well Ekko is broken.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Deadmanrising said:


> Oh yeah? Well Ekko is broken.


Not as broken as Rango Unchained (Rengar) or Yasuo: the Unforgiving. Special mentions go to Lee Sin though. Not even Thresh is the terror he used to be. Because Tahm Kench is dishing out unavoidable pain.


----------



## Dasein

Ista said:


> Does anyone wish to have a crack at this from an evolutionary perspective?


Maybe it's a visible cue to help identify the real from the fake?


----------



## BigApplePi

Lady D said:


> I have nice tits, ass and great legs so I'd say all package.


I wonder if there is any justice in saying, "You men are all alike. Give 'em an inch and they'll take a mile"?


----------



## Ista

INTonyP said:


> Double jointed? Not from my "perspective". They would be natural places to place my hands and thumbs. :laughing:


ohhhhhh.


----------



## Lady D

IDontThinkSo said:


> - thigh gap?
> - venus dimples?
> - bikini bridge?
> - amount and repartition of fat?
> - mensurations+cup?
> - buttock length/width ratio?
> - nipple size and height?
> - tits shape?
> - pics?



7175 = 715517


----------



## Lady D

INTonyP said:


> Hmmm... This might require research.


Then google. They must be somewhere over the internet  (kinda like the rainbow)


----------



## Dasein




----------



## mangodelic psycho

Asses are bootyful and should never be hidden. Let us follow this feline's example and all celebrate this little thing (depends), we take for granted sometimes, called ass:


* *


----------



## Fredward

Thread needs more man ass:


* *


----------



## Sava Saevus

I think we need different types of asses as well.


* *


----------



## WorldzMine

Because ass n titties, and we always need more old school Detroit hip-hop in the INTP forum.


----------



## WorldzMine

Oh and this one too because that toon is hawt obv.


----------



## WorldzMine

More classic hip-hop from Juvie. Reason: Ass


----------



## Dasein




----------



## Dasein




----------



## Fredward

Fredward said:


> Thread needs more man ass:
> 
> 
> * *


Needs more man tits too:


* *


----------



## UraniaIsis

Fredward said:


> Needs more man tits too:
> 
> 
> * *


I think my ovaries just exploded, them lower V-abs _*bites on thumb*_

* *


----------



## DudeGuy

INTonyP said:


> * *


Artistic nudity :shocked:


----------



## Dasein

DudeGuy said:


> Artistic nudity :shocked:


Welcome back. :laughing:


----------



## BigApplePi

Ass is to hedonism as tits are to love.


----------



## DudeGuy

BigApplePi said:


> Ass is to hedonism as tits are to love.


So, we're in agreement then; ass all the way.

.. wait wouldn't it be: Ass is to tits as hedonism is to love?

@Nihilo Ex Nihilo didn't you say something like _ass is love ass is life?_ :sad::shocked::happy: _I called yellow diamond a clod..._


----------



## Dasein

Stramela said:


> Hello, I wanted to randomly show my appreciation for body hair. If you don't like body hair, don't open the spoiler
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 479922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all





Deadmanrising said:


> Body hair on women is a terrible, terrible thing.


A little hair on her legs, give her that primal feel. I really don't mind. :laughing:


----------



## DarkBarlow

INTonyP said:


> A little hair on her legs, give her that primal feel. I really don't mind. :laughing:


A light, fuzzy line of tummy hair leading down from her belly button...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hgw_yprN_-w

Happy trails, pard.


----------



## Dasein

DarkBarlow said:


> A light, fuzzy line of tummy hair leading down from her belly button...


Yep. :laughing:


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Sickos.


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> Sickos.


You'll change your tune once you graduate from girls to real women.


----------



## Sava Saevus

DarkBarlow said:


> You'll change your tune once you graduate from girls to real women.


/thread


----------



## Decoy24601

I hate to burst bubbles here, but women do naturally have body hair... I find it creepy how women who shave every bit of their body look like pre-pubescent girls (and that it's the cultural norm). Smooth skin feels nice, though. Women don't have a ton of body hair naturally for the most part, but real women are fuzzy.


----------



## Dasein

Decoy24601 said:


> I hate to burst bubbles here, but women do naturally have body hair... I find it creepy how women who shave every bit of their body look like pre-pubescent girls (and that it's the cultural norm). Smooth skin feels nice, though. Women don't have a ton of body hair naturally for the most part, but real women are fuzzy.


Fuzzy is good. :wink:


----------



## INTPoetry

DarkBarlow said:


> Don't be swayed, he's attempting to exploit our Shiny Object Syndrome. If forum rules permitted, I'd post some pink pucker pie to make your mouth water. This would quash any doubts, keep you squarely in the ass camp where you belong and end this flirtation with tits once and for all. Tits are eye candy, the CGI of sexuality...designed to suck you into the theater without delivering any plot to speak of. We both know what's under the family friendly clothing in these pics and it's no contest: A thick, juicy, savory steak vs a bowl of kid's cereal. Do I really have to say it? Silly rabbit, nips are for kids.


I'm not taking sides, but that was well written. I'm going to call a contest on poetry & prose devoted to tits and ass to see who has the best laid out case. Go on, convince us. Limerick seems like a fertile place to start.

(I dunno if this has been done already, I'm on page 70 in my spare time, it's taking forfeckingever to get through this monstrostitty) 



Nyanpichu said:


>


Having been trained since childhood at "spot the difference", I can, as an authority on the subject, inform everyone that this is, in fact, the same video in both the main post and the quote he is responding to. I watched them both, just in case. One has to do one's part for social good.

Cute video. More rhythm than substance but you can't have everything. That's probably a euphemism for something or other.



Deadmanrising said:


> Body hair on women is a terrible, terrible thing.


That's a compelling argument, I'd like to add some solid evidence. This is my friend Ivan, he is terrible and also hairy.


----------



## DudeGuy

INTPoetry said:


>


This is my face.


----------



## INTPoetry

DudeGuy said:


> This is my face.


Ivan, what are you doing here, we have wifi in the dungeon?

So I finally finished reading through the entire thread from scratch, @Deadmanrising and @DudeGuy put messages on my wall cause I'm thanks spamming them. Highlights were @DarkBarlow 's creative arguments, and the tit-ass lyrics to 70s songs was good, that post @DudeGuy made with photoshopping jumpers on statues was gold, the serious discussions about porn culture and evolution thinking were also good, and um... 

I don't know. I'm struggling to put words together in a straight line. 

TL; DR I feel like this, we should market this thread as some kind of drug experience.


----------



## BigApplePi

INTonyP said:


> A little hair on her legs, give her that primal feel. I really don't mind. :laughing:


I have to say this to get it off my chest cuz I feel a little guilty. I went with a girl for awhile. She shaved her legs all the way above the knees on up. She didn't shave every day. I definitely didn't like it. Bristly. Would you?

I asked her why she did it. She said she and her girlfriend ... something to do with bicycle fashion. (Racing men will shave their legs. Somethng about speed.) If she didn't save now she said it would come back thickly. I didn't wait around that long to find out. I wonder what her next boyfriends had to say. I wonder if she was wrong and she should stop shaving. Ladies?


----------



## BigApplePi

What can be said about this image, being an intellectual thread and what all?


Deadmanrising said:


> * *


1. She is gorgeous.
2. Her clothing must be inexpensive since it doesn't take much cloth.
3. Is that navel ornament up to two carats?
4. She knows she is to be looked at. Eye makeup in swimming pool!
5. She is not trying for the amazon type.
6. What? No tan lines?
7. Look at that waist size. Now double it. What do you get?
8. Other women either dismiss her, think men are idiots, or cringe at their luck.
9. Does Mike Bell have other work? What does he do off hours?


----------



## Dasein

BigApplePi said:


> I have to say this to get it off my chest cuz I feel a little guilty. I went with a girl for awhile. She shaved her legs all the way above the knees on up. She didn't shave every day. I definitely didn't like it. Bristly. Would you?


Yeah ... "Razor stubble" ouch!



BigApplePi said:


> I asked her why she did it. She said she and her girlfriend ... something to do with bicycle fashion. (Racing men will shave their legs. Somethng about speed.) *If she didn't save now she said it would come back thickly.* I didn't wait around that long to find out. I wonder what her next boyfriends had to say. I wonder if she was wrong and she should stop shaving. Ladies?


I think this is a myth, but I could be wrong. I haven't seen any evidence either way that shaving promotes thicker hair.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Nabbit said:


> This thread is still alive after half a year? Should be stickied.


It's already stickied in our hearts.

Tits or Ass? forever


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Deadmanrising said:


> Just keeping things on track. :violin:


Okay.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

I can't properly respond to this thread (despite the fact I said tits before). 
HelloQuizzy.com: Curvy and Naughty


----------



## ninjahitsawall

double post...technical difficulties


----------



## shallnotbenamed

IDontThinkSo said:


> Okay.



* *
















* *















Albeit fake;

* *


----------



## DudeGuy

Deadmanrising said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albeit fake;
> 
> * *



* *


----------



## Pifanjr

TheNotSoTalentedPoet said:


> Still but a virginal cricket, depressingly....


It's interesting how many people feel bad about never having had their penis in some human orifice. As if instant happiness or success is achieved the moment you aren't a virgin anymore.

It shows how much influence society has on us.


----------



## TheNotSoTalentedPoet

Pifanjr said:


> It's interesting how many people feel bad about never having had their penis in some human orifice. As if instant happiness or success is achieved the moment you aren't a virgin anymore.
> 
> It shows how much influence society has on us.


I was just joking, but you do make a good point.


----------



## SilverFalcon

Pifanjr said:


> It shows how much influence society has on us.


Or not.


----------



## Pifanjr

TheNotSoTalentedPoet said:


> I was just joking, but you do make a good point.


Ah, my bad then. I've seen the same thing being said seriously way too many times though.


----------



## Mr.

Why choose?


----------



## DudeGuy

Mr. said:


> Why choose?


Good question, here's the answer.
_'To be decisive, which will give focus.'_


----------



## Emdilem

moobs


----------



## Emdilem

Pifanjr said:


> It's interesting how many people feel bad about never having had their penis in some human orifice. As if instant happiness or success is achieved the moment you aren't a virgin anymore.
> 
> It shows how much influence society has on us.


societal influence? The need for sex is human nature. We're secksual beans.


----------



## Pifanjr

Emdilem said:


> societal influence? The need for sex is human nature. We're secksual beans.


There's been plenty of cultures in which abstinence was seen as a virtue though.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Pifanjr said:


> There's been plenty of cultures in which abstinence was seen as a virtue though.


Even in those cultures, people were 'doin' it' especially in the fields :tongue:


----------



## Pifanjr

subzhero said:


> Even in those cultures, people were 'doin' it' especially in the fields :tongue:


Or, you know, in the back of the church with little boys.

Still, in today's Western society sex is glorified to the point where people get depressed and ridiculed because they haven't had sex yet, while in other cultures someone might commit suicide because they sinned by having sex with someone. 

Even in this culture there's a split between men and women, in that men are told it's good to have a lot of sex, while women are told they are sluts if they do the same (although I think this view is fading somewhat).

My point is that societal pressure is real and is often stupid.


I was listening to Epic Rap Battles of History while writing this and heard this:
"I'm celibate because I don't give a fuck" - Ghandi


----------



## DudeGuy

subzhero said:


> Even in those cultures, people were 'doin' it' especially in the fields :tongue:


Oh if only I could safely post art on this thread.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

I live in a pretty conservative and religious society, but people are not doing it mostly coz it's not easy to do it. Whenever they do get a chance, they 'do it' ... it's a 'sin' when it becomes public :crazy:

Gandhi was a celibate, hehehe


----------



## BigApplePi

Pifanjr said:


> There's been plenty of cultures in which abstinence was seen as a virtue though.


Why would they call abstinence a virtue? I guess the opposite of abstinence is some sort of participation. Participation is a social thing. I guess there is an aspect of this to be kept private or at least separate from other things. Once there is a privacy aspect that means if you do it one way, it's a good idea to abstain from doing it willy-nilly other ways.


----------



## TheNotSoTalentedPoet

Pifanjr said:


> Ah, my bad then. I've seen the same thing being said seriously way too many times though.


I mean, I can't say I wouldn't mind the experience but it doesn't consume my thought. To turn it into a non-statement, it'll happen whenever it happens.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

I got a question for you ass-men. What did you think of Anaconda?


----------



## Eryngo

Deadmanrising said:


> I got a question for you ass-men. What did you think of Anaconda?


I am a skinny bitch and I approve this video. Which leads me to suspect that she probably didn't actually make it for the ass-men. (Though they might enjoy it anyway.)


----------



## DudeGuy

BigApplePi said:


> it's a good idea to abstain from doing it willy-nilly other ways.


agreed, and *teehee* you said willy.


----------



## Dasein

Deadmanrising said:


> I got a question for you ass-men. What did you think of Anaconda?


I like a slender or petite build where their the buns fit firmly in my hands. Don't desire buns or bewbs that spill out over my hands. Smaller bewbs are easier to squeeze and tug on.


----------



## Laze

Deadmanrising said:


> I got a question for you ass-men. What did you think of Anaconda?


Normies taking it too far.


----------



## Dasein

Eryngo said:


> So what do you Booby Boys think of the new bralet trend? (If you don't know, there's google.)
> 
> And ladies, if any of you are in here, what do _you_ think of bralets?


Crop tops taken to the next yummy level. Of course, growing up in Florida is was common for women to wander around in bikini tops. :crazy:


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope

Eryngo said:


> So what do you Booby Boys think of the new bralet trend? (If you don't know, there's google.)
> 
> And ladies, if any of you are in here, what do _you_ think of bralets?


I find it funny that they are the size of the top of the bathing suit I just ordered. I couldn't see myself wearing one as an outfit other than a bathing suit or lingerie.


* *





A crappy picture of it.


----------



## DudeGuy

INTonyP said:


> Crop tops taken to the next yummy level. Of course, growing up in Florida is was common for women to wander around in bikini tops. :crazy:


Somewhere in Greece, I heard they wander around topless. @psychedelicmango confirmed once.


----------



## Dasein

DudeGuy said:


> Somewhere in Greece, I heard they wander around topless. @psychedelicmango confirmed once.


Interesting. You don't just mean at beaches? It wasn't uncommon for some women to go topless at some parks, lakes or swimming areas in Germany.

But there is something still "titillating" about scantily clad bewbz.


----------



## Eryngo

Miss Anne Thrope said:


> I find it funny that they are the size of the top of the bathing suit I just ordered. I couldn't see myself wearing one as an outfit other than a bathing suit or lingerie.


Yeah, I think they're also meant to be lingerie. But they sort of go against all the padding/underwire of recent past. They're a bit like training bras when they're not crop tops. They're colourful, the straps are cool, and you can wear them under sheer or off-the shoulder things. 

Anyhoo, I wondered if it's a cultural indicator of body acceptance. But of course, only certain types of women can wear them due to the lack of support, so maybe it's just acceptance of a body type that tried to be something it's not before.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope

Eryngo said:


> Yeah, I think they're also meant to be lingerie. But they sort of go against all the padding/underwire of recent past. They're a bit like training bras when they're not crop tops. They're colourful, the straps are cool, and you can wear them under sheer or off-the shoulder things.
> 
> Anyhoo, I wondered if it's a cultural indicator of body acceptance. But of course, only certain types of women can wear them due to the lack of support, so maybe it's just acceptance of a body type that tried to be something it's not before.


Oooh, you will have to forgive me because I am out of the loop. It looks like it is quite common to wear a bralet as a top itself. Whatever floats a persons boat (I would go nude for a nudist beach) but I rather not draw more attention than necessary any other time. I don't say that to sound arrogant either, I have had enough experiences and I hate people that much that I would rather wear an over sized hoodie, sweat pants, and sunglasses everywhere but I'm not allowed. 
Apparently trying to sneak around like a ninja makes me look weird.


----------



## CTRLvector

DarkBarlow said:


> So a fellow ass man. Most excellent. We've already won, power of the dark side and all, but welcome aboard nonetheless.


Haha, yeah limitations suck.

BigPi

No I wasn't in pain, I was just getting high from abusing painkillers. Like, taking a handful instead of just one


----------



## Dasein

Eryngo said:


> Yeah, I think they're also meant to be lingerie. But they sort of go against all the padding/underwire of recent past. They're a bit like training bras when they're not crop tops. They're colourful, the straps are cool, and you can wear them under sheer or off-the shoulder things.
> 
> Anyhoo, I wondered if it's a cultural indicator of body acceptance. But of course, only certain types of women can wear them due to the lack of support, so maybe it's just acceptance of a body type that tried to be something it's not before.


But a tight t-shirt and a bucket of water also works. :laughing:

Cool. After doing a quick google search earlier for bralet, I'm now getting bralet ads in all my banner ads.


----------



## spartan322

Face is the winner but disallowed 
Bewbs > ass by a mile 
**Randomly posting 15 times to see what I've won**


----------



## HAL

spartan322 said:


> Face is the winner but disallowed
> Bewbs > ass by a mile
> **Randomly posting 15 times to see what I've won**


No way! A flat, stick-thin arse is way worse than a flat chest!

As my Australian co-worker used to say, "More cushion for the push'n!"

:glee:


----------



## passmethecookies

Eryngo said:


> So what do you Booby Boys think of the new bralet trend? (If you don't know, there's google.)
> 
> And ladies, if any of you are in here, what do _you_ think of bralets?


I'm not really sure. I thin they're kinda OK as lingerie (probably meant to be partially seen), but not as a top. I personally find them a bit tacky that way.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

DudeGuy said:


> Somewhere in Greece, I heard they wander around topless. @_psychedelicmango_ confirmed once.


Some do, mostly tourists. Most local people don;t. But then again, I'm not most people


----------



## DudeGuy

psychedelicmango said:


> But then again, I'm not most people


If this is true, and the other thing was also true... :kitteh: :blushed:


----------



## mangodelic psycho

DudeGuy said:


> If this is true, and the other thing was also true... :kitteh: :blushed:


Then I'm a bad bad girl? roud:

Don't come to conclusions too quickly, lots of isolated beaches around here...


----------



## Punniez

I can't believe this thread still exists.


----------



## Pifanjr

Punniez said:


> I can't believe this thread still exists.


Which is one of the reasons it still does.


----------



## Punniez

Pifanjr said:


> Which is one of the reasons it still does.


You've caught me. The longer this thread is on the INTP forum, the funnier it is.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Eryngo said:


> So what do you Booby Boys think of the new bralet trend? (If you don't know, there's google.)


It's the inside that matters.


----------



## DarkBarlow

(Sung to the tune of _Frosty the Snowman_)

@Marvin the Dendroid
Had class and charm and wits
With a wooden grin
And a phallic nose
And a love for bouncy tits

(Don't ask, I'm just waking up...)


----------



## Pifanjr

Punniez said:


> You've caught me. The longer this thread is on the INTP forum, the funnier it is.


At some point, it's not even really funny anymore, it's just an inside joke that continues to persist.


----------



## Punniez

Pifanjr said:


> At some point, it's not even really funny anymore, it's just an inside joke that continues to persist.


Oh, I didn't say it was funny for you. It's funny for me. For my personal amusement to see a bunch of INTPs talking about tits and asses. Especially when it gets non-INTPs thinking that you guys are talking about tits and asses. Because, you know, this thread is all about INTPs talking about tits and asses. And booty and tatas.

P.S. What do you think looks better on guys? Moobs or plump butt cheeks?


----------



## spartan322

Punniez said:


> Oh, I didn't say it was funny for you. It's funny for me. For my personal amusement to see a bunch of INTPs talking about tits and asses. Especially when it gets non-INTPs thinking that you guys are talking about tits and asses. Because, you know, this thread is all about INTPs talking about tits and asses. And booty and tatas.
> 
> P.S. What do you think looks better on guys? Moobs or plump butt cheeks?


Your juvenile sense of humor is amusing to me..
Well played 
The moobs comment. Soooooo good ! 


Continue on and entertain me little fella 
More more more


----------



## Punniez

spartan322 said:


> Your juvenile sense of humor is amusing to me..
> Well played
> The moobs comment. Soooooo good !
> 
> 
> Continue on and entertain me little fella
> More more more


I'll be more than happy to accept your invitation to help the INTPs maintain the decline of their reputation this thread's popularity.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

DarkBarlow said:


> (Sung to the tune of _Frosty the Snowman_)
> 
> @*Marvin the Dendroid*
> Had class and charm and wits
> With a wooden grin
> And a phallic nose
> And a love for bouncy tits
> 
> (Don't ask, I'm just waking up...)


Barlow the ******
Was as wrong as one can be;
Marvie likes them small,
Not bouncy at all:
He's a firm boob devotee.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Update: @DarkBarlow, advocate for ass is on the fence and looking at the good stuff(tits).

* *














#getconvertedm8


----------



## DarkBarlow

Deadmanrising said:


> Update: @DarkBarlow, advocate for ass is on the fence and looking at the good stuff(tits).


Why would you think this? You know everything with me is tongue in cheeks.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

DarkBarlow said:


> Why would you think this? You know everything with me is tongue in cheeks.


The other thread where you discussed sitting on the fence.


----------



## HAL

I can't believe this thread is still going. I remember when it was new!

I think I'll just say again that I am 100% an 'ass' guy.

I've joined a few of those dating things e.g Tinder etc and I shit you not I do pass over a girl if I can tell her arse isn't nice. I know it's fickle as fuck but whatever. Women have physiological factors that they'll judge a guy on as well. Such is humanity.


----------



## Reaperi

HAL said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going.


It tells a lot about the minds of the INTPs here.



> I remember when it was new!


So do I. For some reason this thread's sister thread Sex or love? hasn't been as popular.


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Child bearing hips with reasonably long legs.


----------



## ExtraIntroVertical

I'm a member of the A-Team...just not sure which one


----------



## Reaperi

I have become an ass man.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Reaperi said:


> I have become an ass man.


You have reached enlightenment of the highest order. Welcome.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Reaperi said:


> I have become an ass man.


This is a dark time in your life, but you'll get through.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I sent @psychedelicmango tits and ass pics. 

It it was pretty fun to do. 

Just being honest.


----------



## Pifanjr

daleks_exterminate said:


> I sent @psychedelicmango tits and ass pics.
> 
> It it was pretty fun to do.
> 
> Just being honest.


But did she mention which one she liked more? We need to know!


----------



## spartan322

daleks_exterminate said:


> I sent @psychedelicmango tits and ass pics.
> 
> It it was pretty fun to do.
> 
> Just being honest.


You sent Pics of a man or a woman's T and A ?


----------



## DarkBarlow

Schrodinger Slacker said:


> You have reached enlightenment of the highest order. Welcome.


Light at the end of _the tunnel of darkness_.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

spartan322 said:


> You sent Pics of a man or a woman's T and A ?


i sent mango pics of my tits and ass because entp girls are weird.


----------



## WorldzMine

Reaperi said:


> I have become an ass man.


Ass is the way to go. Welcome to the frassternity.


----------



## Stockholmaren

Ass :3


----------



## mangodelic psycho

daleks_exterminate said:


> I sent @*psychedelicmango* tits and ass pics.
> 
> It it was pretty fun to do.
> 
> Just being honest.


:blushed:



Pifanjr said:


> But did she mention which one she liked more? We need to know!


It was a turning point in my life. I think I'm almost full titman since.


----------



## Sava Saevus

psychedelicmango said:


> :blushed:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a turning point in my life. I think I'm almost full titman since.


We've lost another one...


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Schrodinger Slacker said:


> We've lost another one...


And I was one of your most passionate allies.. It's sad. I couldn't resist the power of lace clad perfect flesh globes. I failed you, my senseis. :crying:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Schrodinger Slacker said:


> We've lost another one...


I'll keep my perfect boobs away if you're so worried about it


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Deadmanrising said:


> This is a dark time in your life, but you'll get through.


The tunnel's dark, but only at the end of it we find light.


----------



## Sava Saevus

daleks_exterminate said:


> _perfect boobs_


No such thing.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Schrodinger Slacker said:


> No such thing.


Trying to get me to prove it?


----------



## Dasein

daleks_exterminate said:


> Trying to get me to prove it?


Yeah. Prove it. :tongue:


----------



## MisterPerfect

Ass!


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Depends on the specific tits and asses in question :3

Not all are created equal...


----------



## shallnotbenamed

Well RIP Tits or Ass, 21st August 2015 - 25th May 2016.


* *




Why?


----------



## akiyama

Deadmanrising said:


> Well RIP Tits or Ass, 21th August 2015 - 25th May 2016.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?


God, seriously? It's been since august? Damn, time passes fast.

Btw, hello!


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Well, as a connoisseur of adult entertainment I think that tits have an edge over ass to an extent, you see a lot many fake tits but not that many fake butts in porn, even those who happen to have a regular, small ass usually try to get a bigger set of tatas


----------



## tanstaafl28

Yes!


----------



## SilverFalcon

Aesthetically tits - they are cute.









But when it comes to utility, you can sit or even travel on ass.









Hard to chose ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## HAL

subzhero said:


> Well, as a connoisseur of adult entertainment I think that tits have an edge over ass to an extent, you see a lot many fake tits but not that many fake butts in porn, even those who happen to have a regular, small ass usually try to get a bigger set of tatas


There's absolutely no fuaaarkin way tits are better than arses.

I think tits are only more prominent in porn because it's easier for a woman to have them 'upgraded'.

Arses win, 100%.

Big boobs but a flat bony arse? Not attracted.

Flat chest but an epic pear shaped body? 100% yes. Seriously she can have zero boobage whatsoever, it's all about the bum for me.

Don't get me wrong, boobs are great too. But not essential.


----------



## shallnotbenamed

HAL said:


> Big boobs but a flat bony arse? Not attracted.
> 
> Flat chest but an epic pear shaped body? 100% yes. Seriously she can have zero boobage whatsoever, it's all about the bum for me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, boobs are great too. But not essential.


'Tis the other way round for me.:laughing:

Although I do love spanking a good ass.


----------



## HAL

Deadmanrising said:


> 'Tis the other way round for me.:laughing:
> 
> Although I do love spanking a good ass.


I hereby give you all the flat arses of the world.

I'll keep the good ones for me

NSFW:

* *


----------



## shallnotbenamed

HAL said:


> I hereby give you all the flat arses of the world.
> 
> I'll keep the good ones for me
> 
> NSFW:
> 
> * *


Mmm:blushed:
HOWEVER, I will not sway. Tits4lyfe.

PS: Pretty sure that counts as porno or something, youse is going to get suspended.


----------



## RainyDays10

"boobies" i really don't know what it is about the boobs but damn it is all a man really need for sexual pleasure along with bj's off course.


----------



## Yamato

Well i ussaly would say both , but after giving it some tought im deffinetly a tits guy ^-^


----------



## huhh

Both of these are an integral part of a being called a lady, thus, it would be without function to prefer one over the other since dealing with this kind of being will ultimately expose you to both of these phenomena. The woman is a magnificent and wonderful creature, maybe the purpose of creation itself, and the female essence holds a beauty that easily trump the superficial beauty of ass or titties.

with that said, i'm all about the booty


----------



## BroNerd

Gotta go with titties.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Flat tits?










or flat ass?











:rolldeyes:​


----------



## DudeGuy

I gotta say, this thread has improved.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

DudeGuy said:


> I gotta say, this thread has improved.


You mean visually ? :tongue:


----------



## DudeGuy

subzhero said:


> You mean visually ? :tongue:


[redacted]


----------



## BigApplePi

A lot of the answer to this important question depends on your POV:
* *


----------



## UraniaIsis

Thought pussy first, so reconfirms I'm an ass kind of gal. Then I realized the pussy was exposing her tits so I placed some discrete little alien pasties in there. Wouldn't want some _tit_ilating exposure being considered a violation of PerC porn rules or something.
:tongue:


----------



## huhh

UraniaIsis said:


> Thought pussy first, so reconfirms I'm an ass kind of gal. Then I realized the pussy was exposing her tits so I placed some discrete little alien pasties in there. Wouldn't want some _tit_ilating exposure being considered a violation of PerC porn rules or something.
> :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 539154


you are a hero

heroine


----------



## BigApplePi

UraniaIsis said:


> Thought pussy first, so reconfirms I'm an ass kind of gal. Then I realized the pussy was exposing her tits so I placed some discrete little alien pasties in there. Wouldn't want some _tit_ilating exposure being considered a violation of PerC porn rules or something.
> :tongue:
> View attachment 539154


Thank you for adding a little common decency to this thread. Every little bitty* helps.

*rhythms with ...


----------



## septic tank

Why is this in the Sex and Relationships section? Mods, you robbed the INTPs of their greatest accomplishment.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Miles O said:


> *Breast *of both worlds


Miles, no. That's not what I paid you to say.


----------



## MyName

Definitely butts for me. I'm not super interested in breasts.


----------



## BigApplePi

Chrysalis said:


> Why is this in the Sex and Relationships section? Mods, you robbed the INTPs of their greatest accomplishment.


That's what happens when INTPs think of something that applies to everyone such a broad spectrum of types. INTPs are heroes.


----------



## SilverFalcon

IDontThinkSo said:


> Flat tits?


Unless it's those tits - would be sad if violently flattened...









No problem.


----------



## MolaMola

I suppose ass.

Here's why:

I love great tits (but not too big, I've been with girls who had HUGE ones and really did not enjoy the experience whatsoever. Nothing against them, just not my thing. They get in the way), and a great ass.

No worries if a girl has a great ass and is flat. But if she has great tits and no ass...then I'm not interested at all...


Perhaps my preference is due to the fact that I have an *amazing* derrière if I do say so myself (it's huge), but just average sized, b-cup boobies. And they say you tend to be attracted to people who sorta look like you.


----------



## leictreon

I'm a sucker for a good butt. I like good breasts too but while I would find a girl with small breasts but a good butt very attractive, I wouldn't really find a girl with big breasts and a flat butt attractive.

Edit: ...i said the exact same thing as the above poster.


----------



## lil intro vert

I think I prefer ass.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Tits have milk
Ass has shit
Definitely tits


----------



## Mange

Legs in general. Thighs, ass, calves.


It's about 
Proportion for me really


----------



## Flow Ozzy

SlyCooper97 said:


> Tits have milk
> Ass has shit
> Definitely tits


----------



## DudeGuy

*T or A? for all*

S&R is a good fit for this thread, I accept the loss.










[image is public domain]


----------



## 7rr7s

Deadmanrising said:


> Tits!
> 
> Don't say "face".


How about ass. In the face. This should have been a poll.


----------



## Ausserirdische

BlueChristmas06 said:


> How about ass. In the face. This should have been a poll.


----------



## Eset

Sorry,


* *













But I am not sorry.

Gonna have to go with faces here.


----------



## cipherpixy

But where's all the tits and ass!? :dry:


----------



## Eset

cipherpixy said:


> But where's all the tits and ass!? :dry:


----------



## cipherpixy

narcissistic said:


>


That's so unsexy! :shocked:


----------



## BigApplePi

You don't find it sexy? It takes all types!


----------

